# March 2014 No/Low-Buy! Support, Advice, and Free Hugs



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2014)

It's getting to be about that time, ladies!  What are your goals for this month?  What do you hope that March 2014 will bring into your life?

My goals:

-Continue subs, Ipsy and Birchbox.  

-Get to 1000 points on Ipsy in March, order point perk to come in April for my LAST (gasp!) Ipsy.  My makeup overload has hit critical mass, and I need to cancel.  I figure giving myself a few months to mourn the loss will help me deal when I cancel after receiving my April bag.  

-At that point, I can sign up for a second Birchbox, because I have been running through my skincare stash like crazy.  I've also done very well with getting through my perfume stash.  Hopefully I can get my profiles different enough to avoid dup boxes, but similar enough to me that I enjoy the contents of both.

-Stick to my $25 splurge budget.  Also, my splurge budget should NOT be spent on makeup.  (Exception - if the money spent comes with a nice makeup GWP - gift with purchase - who am I to say no?)

I went $12 over my splurge budget this past month, so I'm definitely trying to stay on track for March.  Good luck to all of us!


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 25, 2014)

I did very well in February!

-I kept Ipsy because I have afraid-of-missing-out syndrome.

-I had already prepaid $36 for my 3-month Glossybox sub that ends this month.

-And.... I didn't buy any other makeup! I keep going into CVS wanting to buy Wet n Wild's Reserve Your Cabana, but I don't need it so I keep resisting.

For March, or before February ends, I MUST acquire the new WnW Walking the Red Carpet palette. I am obsessed with the colors but I can't find it around me. I don't have a car so I'm kind of limited in the stores I go to! I'm hoping my mom can take me when she's in town this weekend.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 25, 2014)

yay! free hugs! I'm actually going to post my goals and hold myself accountable this month. -cancel both my birchboxes after this month. -I can buy stuff from bb, but only using my points. -currently there is nothing on my wish list, but if I apply to SEVEN jobs that I legitimately have a shot at interviewing for, then I can get something from my wish list at then end of the month. -makeup buying has gotten better, but on sale nail polish is getting me! -fast food and coffees is another place I struggle greatly. so I'm getting cash out every week, and thats all I can spend on extras like nail polish and going out/going out to eat. -no even entering bath and body works. it doesn't matter that I haven't gotten to smell the latest scents. I'll smell, then buy and I don't need anymore! I have enough soaps and sprays for at least a year! I think that's all for now. I don't have a ton of money coming in (yay grad school and part time job!) and that greatly helps curb my spending. I'm trying to reduce and declutter so when I move hopefully back to the east coast in may, it will be easier!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 25, 2014)

I crashed and burned in February. So I'm going to try to get back in the the swing. No real set plans other than I don't need anything. I am going to allow myself to go to Ulta and redeem my rewards certificate. But only the rewards certificate.


----------



## classygame (Feb 25, 2014)

My goal for March is to not buy a makeup or beauty item unless it's a limited edition release that I'll kick myself for not getting later on. Baby steps, haha.


----------



## BSquared (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh gosh. Ok so after a half successful January, February was a complete disaster. Like bad. So my rules for March: NOTHING. No beauty products or makeup. None. Zero. There is nothing I could possibly need or run out of in the next month. Nothing . On the plus side, I think I've convinced my husband to join me. His vice (ahem...hoard) is video games. Part of my issue is he'll spend money on video games and I think "well why am I saving money then?" And then I go ham at sephora. So no makeup for me (or skin care. Or lotion. Or candles. Or hair products). No video games for him. We are each allowed one lunch out a week, and we'll go out for dinner once a week. And no casino! We tend to go to the casino and gamble when we're bored and this is clearly not a good investment of funds lol. I think we both want to see how much money we end up with when we don't spend it on dumb stuff. I am holding faith we can both keep it up!


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

The beginning of February sucked. The rest of February has been pretty good. My goals for March are pretty straight forward: NO-BUY!

I mentioned earlier that we're in the process of buying a house and if all goes well (fingers crossed) we should know for sure by mid-March if we have the house under our belts or not. 

The one other goal though is to reduce the amount of time I eat out, or get coffee. I mean, Last half of January and First half of February I was at a coffee shop at least 3-4 times a week... at $5-$6 a cup of deliciousness, that is anywhere between $12-20, a week.... not counting any snacks from the breakfast bar. I can easily say I probably spent about $100 just in caffeine and snacks. then all the lunches I didn't get to take to work so ended up having to order something. It's kind of scary!

So now my hope is to find other things I can make at home for substitute without compromising taste.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm hitting the point where I need to stay out of stores not to avoid buying things but just because there are other things I can spend my time on. I'm not finding things I want, whether online or in physical stores. I had a Birchbox discount code and $50 in gift cards and points, and all I ended up getting was a power pack for my phone and some tea, and I still have twenty bucks in points. For March, I'm leaning towards no makeup at all except the Glamour Doll Eyes spring collection (jellybean colors!), $35-ish from Starlooks (code! Whoo!), and stuff at ECCC at the end of the month. Oh, and whatever Geek Chic Cosmetics releases. I think they have something (or several somethings) new coming out. Maybe a small (cotton pads) Sephora order if they have good point perks for March. I've got a more-detailed plan at home, so I'll have to post that tonight!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm in but less wholeheartedly than I was in Dec, Jan, and Feb. I have gotten my spending to a manageable point and kind of just want to hover there and not worry as much about it for a month.  If it explodes in my face, I will need to buckle the heck down again for April.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Am I the only one who gets inspired by seeing pictures of half empty products on instagram? lol. I sit there and look at them and daydream of the day when mine will get used up.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

I love seeing half-empty products on Instagram, but I love seeing half-empty products in my own bathroom even more!  I have a shower gel that's about 75% done, a moisturizer sample that's about 80% gone, and a sample sized spray of UD's B6 Prep Spray that has about 1 use left.  I'm hoping to add at least the spray to my February "used up" list!  I just added a vial of Armani Code perfume that I finished today! 

(Sorry if I sound way over-enthused, but I'm proud to have a decent list of used up/thrown away items for February.  That, combined with my low-buy and bringing in fewer products, I'm finally starting to make an ever-so-slight dent in my stash!)


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love seeing half-empty products on Instagram, but I love seeing half-empty products in my own bathroom even more!  I have a shower gel that's about 75% done, a moisturizer sample that's about 80% gone, and a sample sized spray of UD's B6 Prep Spray that has about 1 use left.  I'm hoping to add at least the spray to my February "used up" list!  I just added a vial of Armani Code perfume that I finished today! 

(Sorry if I sound way over-enthused, but I'm proud to have a decent list of used up/thrown away items for February.  That, combined with my low-buy and bringing in fewer products, I'm finally starting to make an ever-so-slight dent in my stash!)
I think making a dent in things is the BEST thing ever! and definitely the point of this forum anyway so no shame in being over enthused! haha. 

I have several i have used up but have been too lazy to photograph and add to my finished list.... &gt;_&gt; what world do we live in that we get so excited to photograph basically trash? hah!

I will do that tonight, me thinks.


----------



## 19ten20 (Feb 26, 2014)

I failed so horribly in Feb that I am not even going to post about it in the Confessions forum. In March I plan to go on a strict no buy excluding my Ipsy (I paid for the year in advance), Nailette, and Scratch subs.


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 26, 2014)

So February was a mixed bag for me.  I did well literally up until Valentine's Day, when my husband and I ventured into Rite Aid to get some vday candy together and I ran into some polishes I was looking for.  $17 bucks later, and my first mishap of the month happened.  Later in the month I found the LE color tattoos but I had coupons and the damage was only $4 bucks or so.  Then I fell for the Sephora code on Monday.........sigh.  

There are positives though! I have definitely thought alot more about what it is I need or am lacking in my collection, as opposed to just hauling whatever I feel like (which is usually lippies and blushes for me).  So this month, I will put myself on almost no buy, b/c my birthday is coming up in April and I want to be able to get myself some stuff and not feel overly guilty about it.  The key things for me will be to ignore promo codes at Sephora as much as possible, and to stick more to this thread and not so much the sales ones.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So February was a mixed bag for me.  I did well literally up until Valentine's Day, when my husband and I ventured into Rite Aid to get some vday candy together and I ran into some polishes I was looking for.  $17 bucks later, and my first mishap of the month happened.  Later in the month I found the LE color tattoos but I had coupons and the damage was only $4 bucks or so.  Then I fell for the Sephora code on Monday.........sigh.  

There are positives though! I have definitely thought alot more about what it is I need or am lacking in my collection, as opposed to just hauling whatever I feel like (which is usually lippies and blushes for me).  So this month, I will put myself on almost no buy, b/c my birthday is coming up in April and I want to be able to get myself some stuff and not feel overly guilty about it.  The key things for me will be to ignore promo codes at Sephora as much as possible, and to stick more to this thread and not so much the sales ones. 
I was lemming for the LE color tattoos but...I already get so little use of the ones I DO have, that I'd feel guilty getting them. Some of the colors are gorgeous, though.


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was lemming for the LE color tattoos but...I already get so little use of the ones I DO have, that I'd feel guilty getting them. Some of the colors are gorgeous, though. 
Yeah I hear you on that, except that I didn't have any nude colors so I thought this was a good addition to my collection.  They've been performing really well thus far so I don't feel too bad about that purchase


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I hear you on that, except that I didn't have any nude colors so I thought this was a good addition to my collection.  They've been performing really well thus far so I don't feel too bad about that purchase
I'm the total opposite... most of my shadows are neutral or nude lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I think making a dent in things is the BEST thing ever! and definitely the point of this forum anyway so no shame in being over enthused! haha. 

I have several i have used up but have been too lazy to photograph and add to my finished list.... &gt;_&gt; what world do we live in that we get so excited to photograph basically trash? hah!

I will do that tonight, me thinks. 


I saved and photographed my beauty empties one month... but then realized I was contributing to my own anxiety by keeping a bag of trash around!  Now I keep a running list of empties in my iPhone's notepad so I can throw the items out right away, but still see my growing "pile" anytime!  I know a lot of the ladies here do a great job of photographing empties, but it just made me crazy!


----------



## gabbie2287 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey I have been lurking for a while, my name is Gaby. I find the people on this board amazing. I have a no buy of make up and no more subscriptions except for ipsy. My husband and I are moving soon and he is going to college on the GI Bill. So we are looking to cut down on expenses. So just wanted to say hi.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, Gaby and welcome! Good luck in keeping to your no-buy for this month and for cutting expenses while your hubby is in college! Let us know if you need any support or advice, we're always here to help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saved and photographed my beauty empties one month... but then realized I was contributing to my own anxiety by keeping a bag of trash around!  Now I keep a running list of empties in my iPhone's notepad so I can throw the items out right away, but still see my growing "pile" anytime!  I know a lot of the ladies here do a great job of photographing empties, but it just made me crazy!
i have a box of empties, and my boyfriend thinks i'm crazy... and asked for an explanation just to make sure i'm not indeed crazy. haha! i'm even thinking about getting a nice box/basket from crate &amp; barrel to put my empties in! i guess i am a bit crazy!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 27, 2014)

Failed in February, here I am to try again in March!

I'm aiming for a no-buy again! (Except for replacements of needed items).

I think it's going to be hard because I have just discovered what lipstick and lip gloss can do to brighten and awaken my face! I want to get myself a nice cruelty-free lipstick, but I cannot choose colors worth crap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most people try to put me in apricot/peach colors, but I don't think it flatters my skintone. I like berry tones, like Clinique 'Surprise' and Maybelline baby lips in 'grape vine'. It's also going to be hard because I'm extremely stressed right now with work and school, and also I'm going through a divorce, so it's really taxing on me physically and emotionally. But I'll try my best!!!

So here's what I'm going to allow/avoid this March:

1. Subs: I only have ipsy, and I just got it. I think I'll cancel, but I'm trying to decide if I should let my March bag come first. So hard to decide!!! *ETA: I Cancelled! (Thanks Meganola!)*

2. Sephora: Avoid at all costs. Don't check promo codes, and if there are any, IGNORE THEM!

3. Ulta: Get my reward gift (Tier 3, baby, and now I'm on the point system!), and while I'm there I can swatch to my heart's content. I can try to find a lipstick color that suits me, but DON'T BUY! (If I cancel ipsy before I get charged for the March bag, I may buy myself a lipstick under $10).

4. Skincare: I should be good for the rest of the month as I just replinished my AM and PM moisturizers. May run out of eye cream, in that case I can repurchase- I'm going to try Acure Organics eye cream. Actually, Paula's Choice reps say you don't need a separate eye cream and that their PM moisturizer is fine to use, so I may just do that.... we'll see.

5. Urges: If I get the urge to purchase something, put it in my Polyvore 'wanted' list and on my listography wanted list. Maybe if I keep track of it I won't feel the need to purchase it right away, and can wait for 30 days to see if I still want it.

In mid-April I'm going to Chicago for a long weekend, so I want to have some money to spend while there.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll treat this thread as a talk-me-down thread: If you're thinking about canceling ipsy/Birchbox/Julep/etc., cancel! Don't debate it! Your subconscious knows it needs to be done, which is why you're thinking about it, so just do it! My sob story before the month even starts: The good news is that I don't need a root canal! The bad news is that I *do* need to see an endodontist. I'm terrified to find out how much that's going to cost, but it *has* to happen.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh gosh. Ok so after a half successful January, February was a complete disaster. Like bad. So my rules for March:

NOTHING. No beauty products or makeup. None. Zero. There is nothing I could possibly need or run out of in the next month. Nothing .

On the plus side, I think I've convinced my husband to join me. His vice (ahem...hoard) is video games. Part of my issue is he'll spend money on video games and I think "well why am I saving money then?" And then I go ham at sephora. So no makeup for me (or skin care. Or lotion. Or candles. Or hair products). No video games for him. We are each allowed one lunch out a week, and we'll go out for dinner once a week. And no casino! We tend to go to the casino and gamble when we're bored and this is clearly not a good investment of funds lol.

I think we both want to see how much money we end up with when we don't spend it on dumb stuff. I am holding faith we can both keep it up!
Hopefully, you and your husband do well.  It might be easier having a partner!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 27, 2014)

I am keeping Birchbox, Ipsy and Lip Factory subs. This month I am giving myself $25 to spend as a reward for slipping only twice since October. I'll probably get some new brushes.

   Other than the $25, no buying anything that isn't basic hygiene supplies. If a circular swap pops up I'm allowing myself to participate.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 27, 2014)

So I am joining for March.  I really need to go on a no buy.  In February I was so bad with spending.  I really am not even sure why.  I made so many purchases it is seriously stupid.  Next to my bed I just have boxes and boxes from online orders with all the products still in them and then bags and bags of stuff from in store purchases just piled up in the boxes.  I'm buying so much it's making my room a mess.  In this last week, I made two large purchases at Lush and three or four purchases at Sephora.  Honestly, that is way too much.  I would like to buy a car in the future and I'm never going to be able to save up money for a down payment with my current spending habits.

My rules/plans for March

1. I will have Birchbox as I have an annual sub so it's already paid for.  Try to use up at least 3 of the products from my March box in March.

2. No purchases at Sephora, Ulta, LUSH, or any indie nail polish sites.

3. No purchasing of new shoes.  I bought two pairs this past week so I honestly don't need to buy shoes for a bit. 

4. I can get a Stitch Fix this month and buy something(s) in the box that I like, look nice, is/are good quality, and that I honestly believe I will wear often.  Honestly, I probably (DON'T) need this at all but I don't want to deprive myself completely because I feel as though that is setting myself up for failure.  In reality, I can't even fit any more shirts in my shirt drawer in my dresser.  Yet, I feel like a lot of the clothes aren't necessarily things that I like anymore.

5.  The Philadelphia Flower Show starts this Saturday.  I hope to go but don't know if I'm definitely going yet and there are always a lot of nice vendors so I can buy a few things there if I make it.  However, I am to keep it under $75.

6.  No buying of nail polish no matter how cheap or cute.

7.  Resist the urge to buy a Wantable Intimates Box.  Never bought one of these but I always check out the thread and like what everyone receives.  If I stick to my no buy (except for Stitch FIx if I want it) I can buy one of these boxes in April if I still want one.

Edited to add.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 27, 2014)

It's my birthday month! This will be rough but I have a lot of work to do (school and work work) so I gotta focus on the task at hand and not reward myself with snacks or random make up things! I've been pretty ok. I've been selling or giving away things that have been hiding on my makeup shelf. Allowed: work clothes, work shoes if I'm traveling. Birchbox. Birchbox orders with points. Must reevaluate if I want birchbox for real or not!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 28, 2014)

Despite my "I'm quitting my low buy" post last month, I'm not. I need to keep myself accountable. When I got my tax refund, I used it to pay my credit card balance and make bigger payments to my student loans. It felt SO GOOD to pay more towards my loans, and then I started thinking: if I stopped buying random makeup and clothes and getting takeout all the time, I could probably cut off a year of payments on these damn loans. So, here are my goals for this month: - keep ipsy bag - bring lunch to work EVERY DAY; this could save me about $100-200 for the month. - I will allow myself to buy a couple things from the sephora 15% off sale (whether its in march or april), but so far I only want a ysl lippie anyways. - Pay $1000 to my loans instead of the usual $800 - Save $300 instead of the usual $200 I also recently switched banks to avoid rediculous fees, and to have an actual interest rate on my savings. My year long goal is to have $5,000 in my savings. So far I have about 1,400. So we'll see; that will be a bit tough.


----------



## saku (Feb 28, 2014)

february was mostly a success for me. on ebay, i sold a total amount of $716.30 for 47 items. factoring in the shipping and eBay and paypal commission, i estimate that i actually made (recouped) ~$500! not too shabby. i kept a tally of how much i spent for february and that was close to $150...i can do better but this is a great improvement. i keep on listing on eBay (especially now that they're giving me 60,000 free listings! lol) right now i have 45 items listed amounting to $650. i'll list more. i have SOOO much stuff that's just sitting in my drawers, unopened and such. i know i don't need them because i'm not really missing any of the stuff i just sold. so..i'll keep selling til i have a normal collection. there will always be good deals in the future and i don't need to take advantage of it all right now! i have plenty already, and $1700 of selling later, i still have a lot! (sorry, just kinda talking to myself. haha)

so for march, here are my goals:

- sell, sell, sell

- no buy until march 15

- i only have one sub, birchbox, so i'm keeping that. oh yeah i have glossy but that's paid for til march. i'm not renewing glossy.

- after march 15, i'm giving myself a $50 budget (cash and gift cards included)

right now, i'm struggling not to make a purchase at ulta.......... help!! (i saw a couple of sale items, 50% off, that i want but afraid that they won't be on sale anymore later.. one of the items, i don't need but it'd be nice to have, and the other, i need for the summer.. i also can't find anything else on the website that i want, so i might just have to pay for shipping..) waaah!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2014)

@Jen283 those are some awesome goals!  My husband and I are trying to achieve a lot of the same goals right now!  At the end of last year, we realized how much money we were spending on unnecessary things (makeup/eating out/electronics/etc) and we made a pact to stop.   There have absolutely been failures by both of us, and I find it incredibly useful to be able to come on here and confess when I mess up - I feel more accountable and less likely to mess up in the future.  

Since the hubs and I started this year, we've been able to save money from each paycheck and actually grow our savings account.  We filed taxes early and put the whole refund towards our largest credit card.  And in the upcoming months, we're looking forward to paying off the credit cards and starting to heavily tackle our student loans.  I do slip up occasionally - but now it's just $10-15 a few times a month, instead of "Well there's a great Sephora GWP and I should really just buy $50 worth of stuff so I don't have to pay shipping, oh and there's that great deal on Urban Decay's site, and yes, I really do need a $50 palette even though I have enough eyeshadow to last me my whole life!"

I guess what I'm trying to say is that yes, your goals are going to be rough, but ATTAINABLE.  You can do this!  And we'll be here with a new low-buy thread every month helping to keep you motivated!  Good luck!


----------



## Jen283 (Feb 28, 2014)

@magicalmom Thank you for the support! I'm tracking all my expenses on mint, so I've been more aware of my spending habits and how much I really CAN spend/save with my current income.

@saku: I'd be interested in you starting a thread on how to sell things on ebay! Can you only sell unopened/unused items? Do you sell anything besides makeup? Other tips for how to get started with that would be very helpful!


----------



## saku (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @magicalmom Thank you for the support! I'm tracking all my expenses on mint, so I've been more aware of my spending habits and how much I really CAN spend/save with my current income.

@saku: I'd be interested in you starting a thread on how to sell things on ebay! Can you only sell unopened/unused items? Do you sell anything besides makeup? Other tips for how to get started with that would be very helpful!
that's a good idea! i'll get on it later today! but to answer your questions... i only sell makeup and skincare on ebay, and once a bottle of perfume. i don't think you're supposed to sell used makeup on ebay, but i have listed some used products which don't have an applicator that comes into contact with body (this is listed as 'restricted' on ebay's policy, which basically means allowed. they have 'allowed', 'restricted', and 'not allowed'. used perfume is also under 'restricted') i've also sold some limited edition items that i listed as collectibles, clearly stating that it is used (swatched or opened, but not used, etc) in the listing condition AND description.

i'll post the thread link here (in this post), and tag you later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm continuing on my low buy. I plan to do one more stash toss/give away in March and hopefully get my stash down to a size I'm happy with. I used up a lot of items last month and this month and I didn't add anything other than one replacement item and a couple of items from a sub. Oh, in a moment of weakness I did purchase one deeply discounted hair styling item and I hate it. I've tried it three times and all it does is weigh my hair down and make it look blah. I plan to give it to my sister this weekend; maybe it will work for her. 

Good luck to everyone on their goals!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll treat this thread as a talk-me-down thread: If you're thinking about canceling ipsy/Birchbox/Julep/etc., cancel! Don't debate it! Your subconscious knows it needs to be done, which is why you're thinking about it, so just do it!

My sob story before the month even starts: The good news is that I don't need a root canal! The bad news is that I *do* need to see an endodontist. I'm terrified to find out how much that's going to cost, but it *has* to happen.
You're right- THANK YOU! I just cancelled my ipsy account thanks to you. It was hard, but I did it. I'm supposed to get a confirmation email with a link to click before it's officially cancelled, but it's not here yet. Anyway, AWESOME! I think because your support and honesty, and my own rule for myself that if I cancel ipsy I can get a lipstick under $10 this month, I found it easy to cancel. Or easier than it normally would be. YAY!!! This makes me hopeful for March!

Also, I'm glad you don't have to get a root canal! But an endodontist.... I hope it isn't too much money. I agree, it has to happen, even though I don't know your full story. The reason is for 4 years I didn't have health insurance and I never saw the dentist. I brushed and flossed regularly, but when I finally got insurance and went in, I had tons of cavities. Now, after seeing the dentist for regular cleanings, I never have cavities. It's just important to have these things done. Preventative healthcare, etc.

Anyway, good luck!

Edited to add: I got my confirmation email from ipsy, and I got a cute little message: "Thank you for being an ipster! We are sorry to see you go." Hehehe, 'ipster' is hilarious!

Anyway, it's done and I actually feel glad about it. It's freeing knowing I don't have to figure out what to do with a bunch of samples. I only use 2 of the 5 things I got this month...


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay I'm actually going to set a plan for March! (as opposed to generally just saying "stop buying things"). February went reasonably well--one small planned order from Sephora, and then a second smallish unplanned one to celebrate getting my bonus (woot!). I'm putting the rest of the bonus towards a new laptop and then savings, so I consider that a big bonus-using win! 

Here's my March plan:

Allowed:

-Birchbox - just one (I cancelled the second account that I had had since the holidays after last month). This is prepaid on an annual.

-Pulling the trigger on the Ulta cart I've had for a while (featuring Lorac Pro!) once a good beauty break or extra points offer comes around. I'm proud of myself that I've sat on that cart for a while to wait for a good extra!

-A money-free Birchbox order (I currently have 800+ points and $30 in gift cards from second account! I won't use it all in one go though). This will be used for a mix of essentials (shampoo + conditioner...and chocolate, obviously) plus a small splurge item.

-IF there's a good GWP I like (and will use), I can make a Sephora order for an evening face cleanser, since I'll finally be through my sample stash in a few weeks (woot!). If there's not a worthy code, then I'll wait for Chic Week.  

-I'm planning on doing a _bit_ of clothing shopping at the mall, but this will be using gift cards from Christmas (BR and Ann Taylor). Clothing isn't really my trouble spot in terms of spending, so I'm not too concerned about this. 

Not allowed:

-Random makeup/toiletry purchases from Target.

-No Stitchfix -- I've been hankering to order another Fix, but I really should just use those gift cards mentioned above instead. I just love not having to do the shopping myself! Haha. 

-No in-store purchases at Sephora. I'm planning on visiting the store to do some swatching pre-Chic week during the aforementioned mall visit, but I really need to stick to my guns and not purchase! 

-Any other unplanned purchases! If I find something else that I want, it goes on the consideration list for April.

Phew! Feels good to actually articulate a plan, albeit a lengthy one!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm going for a low buy this month, so I won't feel like a failure if I break my no-buy.  Which I did in February, and once the dam was broke with the Maybelline Color Tattoos, I also got one of the Clinique Cheek Pop blushes.    I've got my eye on a few other items, but will probably wait until the Sephora sale begins, whenever that is.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have to try not buying anything at all this month. February, I made a few mistakes and made a few purchases. I don't want to purchase anything at all this month. I'm going to try extra hard.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh my god you guys I am SO SO SO TIRED AND SICK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lungs feel like they're on fire. Unfortunately, when I get sick, I start looking at those things that feel like "comfort things" - things that make me happy and take my mind off of how sick I am. guess what one of them is? Yeah, you guessed it...makeup.

The other is disney movies.

Sigh. I just need to figure out new looks to do with the stuff I have. Need to stop buying stuff.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my god you guys I am SO SO SO TIRED AND SICK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lungs feel like they're on fire. Unfortunately, when I get sick, I start looking at those things that feel like "comfort things" - things that make me happy and take my mind off of how sick I am. guess what one of them is? Yeah, you guessed it...makeup.

The other is disney movies.

Sigh. I just need to figure out new looks to do with the stuff I have. Need to stop buying stuff. 
awww! feel better. i feel like everyone keeps getting sick with this weather!

my suggestion is to just watch disney movies instead. ha!


----------



## katielp (Feb 28, 2014)

> Oh my god you guys I am SO SO SO TIRED AND SICK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lungs feel like they're on fire. Unfortunately, when I get sick, I start looking at those things that feel like "comfort things" - things that make me happy and take my mind off of how sick I am. guess what one of them is? Yeah, you guessed it...makeup. The other is disney movies. Sigh. I just need to figure out new looks to do with the stuff I have. Need to stop buying stuff.Â


 Ditto. I'm so sick but also incredibly bored. I've spent almost all day looking at makeup blogs and watching makeup videos. I could easily make some very informed purchases right now! Trying to distract myself with other stuff but its not really working


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  awww! feel better. i feel like everyone keeps getting sick with this weather!

my suggestion is to just watch disney movies instead. ha!
Watching Robin Hood xD Has been years since I last watched it. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto. I'm so sick but also incredibly bored. I've spent almost all day looking at makeup blogs and watching makeup videos. I could easily make some very informed purchases right now!

Trying to distract myself with other stuff but its not really working

LOL makeup videos always get me to covet stuff. I am trying to only watch ones which are actual "tutorials" so that I can see what I can do with the items I have...otherwise, hauls and "favorites of the month" videos only make me want to buy. I want to see "favorites of the year that we've actually used up" videos.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay, March.  Gotta-gets/dos:


Whatever the endodontist says will fix this infection (I *knew* the dentist who did this THREE HOUR root canal didn't do a good job.  Tip:  Never, *ever* go to a dentist who keeps telling you about how her current favorite book is _50 Shades of Grey_.)
Jeans
Bras
Sneakers
Car tune-up
$40 allowance for St. Patrick's Day swap elsewhere

Allowed:


Subs -- Birchbox will renew for another year this weekend, as planned, and my GDE OTM is pre-paid for the year, as is Le Metier de Beaute (wow, I actually keep forgetting I'm subscribing to this one.  This is a clear sign I will not be renewing!  If it wasn't pre-paid, I would just cancel it.  Instead, I just put most things up on eBay because *so* not my style).  Oh, and Square Hue and Starlooks are givens.  I'll probably skip Julep and Scratch again, though.
Glamour Doll Eyes -- four sample jars and maybe a lipgloss tomorrow and the Spring Fling collection on the 20th (yes, I know that it is not a limited-quantity collection and that it will be around until June, but I want those shades sooner rather than later!).  
Shampoo/conditioner if needed.  I didn't run out in February like I thought I would, so I have no clue how much longer I can go without buying any.
Sephora -- I can get some cotton pads (I actually need some cotton pads and keep forgetting to buy some when I'm in an actual store!) and redeem points for perks if there's a perfect-for-me perk, but that's probably it.  I don't even really see anything I want there, so that's not going to be a struggle.
Geek Chic Cosmetics kit, depending on what the theme/colors turn out to be.  If they put out a new collection, I can get that, depending on the theme.  I might go ahead and allow an additional set of samples (probably Win or Die since the next season is right around the corner!) to make up for not getting any GCC in January.  I had gone into this year telling myself that I could get one of their collections each month (the original plan was for full-sized jars, but I've decided that the sample clamshells will be okay for now), and I held out in January waiting for their The Game Is On set, and then I wasn't able to order it until February due to stock issues, so I kind of feel like I need to place a compensatory order now for an existing set to get myself back on plan so I don't order five collections at once later in the year. 
Whatever I want at ECCC.  I've specifically been saving holiday/birthday/bonus money for this.  I have something like four hundred bucks in cash and gift cards right now, and I'll be pulling a little bit more out of the bank this weekend because today was bonus payout day, so I have more money than usual to play with.  I deserve fun stuff, damn it.  I'll definitely be pre-ordering the Espionage Cosmetics con-exclusive set and adding on an extra set of con-exclusive nail wraps, but I don't know what else I'll be getting because I don't know what everyone else will have!  (On the off chance I have any leftover cash, it will go directly into the fund for Rose City Comic Con in September.  I don't have to travel for that one, so that *really* helps as far as budgeting goes.)
Essence -- I'll allow $20 here for trend editions.  I don't think I'll be spending that much because I'm not impressed by the TE previews I've seen lately, but with my luck, I'll decide NO WAY NO HOW and then get confronted by the Snow Jam collection that has somehow magically appeared in Fred Meyer.
If I can find some black pants that fit (my inseam is not exactly conducive to this), I can get up to four pair (it's overkill, but I haven't bought any work pants since the Bush administration, so I can justify this since I'll probably be wearing them for ten years)

Banned:  


Everything else but groceries and gas.  Because, really, I don't need anything else.

The stupid thing is that there isn't really anything I particularly *want*.  I just feel like buying things in general.  But!  I've got a jam-packed month of getting ready for the con and the arrival of a new fridge (I don't know when I'll be getting it because it's a landlord thing, so I need to be ready to get it any day), so I really don't have the *time* to go around shopping all over the place.


----------



## saku (Feb 28, 2014)

yay! i did an eBay thread! here's the link. i hope it's at least somewhat helpful. Thanks @Jen283 for the idea!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141266/destash-and-sell-on-ebay-tips-and-advice


----------



## missionista (Mar 1, 2014)

Goals for the month--Low buy!

I can buy what I want the first weekend of March (tomorrow and Sunday) at my favorite rummage sale--it only happens once a year, so I'm letting myself splurge if I want to.  I'll be moving in July, so will definitely not buy any large stuff, but I'm looking for one or two things.  Other than that, I'm going to try for a no-buy for the rest of the month--I am doing only VERY part-time work at the moment, so can't spend a lot of money on frivolous things.  

ETA: Swaps on MuT and other forums are totally fine!


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 1, 2014)

Nothing this month. Nada. Zip. Zilch. Beginning of next month I can buy necessities during Chic Week: Charcoal mask (should finish my Boscia DS one this month--maybe two uses left), and a setting powder (I'm thinking UD Naked but I don't know--Revlon Nearly Naked is 1/3 of the price or Bare Minerals could double as a foundation in the summer when I run out of BB cream which is going to happen by then...at least I have a month to decide). If I end up ordering online, I will let myself get the Boscia original blotting papers too (only 5 bucks which would be the same price as drugstore and so helpful in the summer). My goals for the year are skincare and necessities so I'm keeping with it! Another goal was to go more natural so this past month I made my own toner and switched to extra-virgin coconut oil as body lotion when I ran out of commercial lotion.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 1, 2014)

Random comment of the day: 

My nose has been feeling clogged and yuck lately --- the pores full with ...something.. sebum? IDK. and a few black heads. This was never an issue until I started wearing makeup, so now I have to figure out what's causing it.

I had a little travel sized version of st ives blemish control green tea scrub -- so i used a warm towel to open my pores, then went to town with the scrub. it removed so much dead skin that my little nose is shiny now lol! not from oil but from the fact that it removed all the dead skin. The pores are still not all cleared.. I assume it will take more than 1 single scrub to clear them out... but I have faith. 

I'm wondering though if they accidentally put the blackhead scrub in a "blemish control" labeled one because mine says it has hydrated silica, but the ingredients for the big bottle look totally different online. or they were perhaps reformulated. I am not sure. it seems like the blackhead control's ingredients closer match the little travel size I have.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 1, 2014)

I got out a notebook and a pen, and walked through my room and bathroom to take inventory of all of my skin products! (Not makeup yet, not ready for that!) 
I feel having everything accounted for on paper will help me to see what I have and what I don't need.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Mar 1, 2014)

Shoot... I have to start saving. There's a chance that my canon point-and-shoot's speaker is broken, which means I'll be upgrading to a rebel t3i. Which is very expensive. I will probably still get the original naked palette for chic week, but otherwise I seriously need to stop spending. I was thinking I would be upgrading next year, not next month. Let's hope that my camera is just being a freak and some miracle will make the speaker work again. I never dropped it or anything... It just stopped making sound while filming.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm officially going on a low buy for March.  My stash is starting to get unmanageable, so it's time to start buying fewer items and focusing more on using stuff up.  I'm keeping my rules for the month simple:

- No buying new makeup, skincare, or bath items.  I can buy replacement items if I have used up all of my full sizes and samples.

- I can keep my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions.  I can take the April Julep box if I like every item in the box and don't have any duplicates in my stash.

- If I reach my weight loss goals for the month, I can treat myself to some Lush products.

- If Sephora Chic Week takes place in March, then I can place an order but I must take another inventory of my stash to decide what I really want/need.

Here's to a productive month!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 2, 2014)

I nearly broke down yesterday and got a concealer from mac -- they now accept paypal.  But I didn't! even though I really do need a concealer that matches me. right now I have a lot of concealers that are all off-color... i'm considering experimenting with mixing them and see if anything happens....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 2, 2014)

March 2 and I already want to cave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

March 2 and I already want to cave











Me, too. It's sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm not very handy with "mixing" stuff, despite doing it often with foundations. I haven't tried doing a frankenstein with anything else.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 2, 2014)

> Me, too. It's sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I'm not very handy with "mixing" stuff, despite doing it often with foundations. I haven't tried doing a frankenstein with anything else.


 It's my birth month so all the freebie coupons were released yesterday. I got my UD freebie eyeliner and bought a $5 Heavy Metal liner to get it. This $ came from PayPal funds which I now see as "free pass money/hulu payment" But now I'm all greedy eyes over here trying to figure out how to get more freebie liners when I don't need 'em. But now there's some bumble and bumble stuff I'm looking at but I don't think I'm running low just yet. Even though I can pay for B&amp;B with PayPal funds, I feel like I shouldn't! FWIW I've switched some of my energy from make up and skin care purchases onto hair care since my hair has taken a beating this winter. I've actually been using the samples I've been sent of various oils and I'm loving them! Yay!


----------



## katielp (Mar 2, 2014)

> I'm officially going on a low buy for March.Â  My stash is starting to get unmanageable, so it's time to start buying fewer items and focusing more on using stuff up.Â  I'm keeping my rules for the month simple: - No buying new makeup, skincare, or bath items.Â  I can buy replacement items if I have used up all of my full sizes and samples. - I can keep my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions.Â  I can take the April Julep box if I like every item in the box and don't have any duplicates in my stash. - If I reach my weight loss goals for the month, I can treat myself to some Lush products. - If Sephora Chic Week takes place in March, then I can place an order but I must take another inventory of my stash to decide what I really want/need. Here's toÂ a productive month!


 I really like combing weight loss goals with now/low but goals...I'm thinking this might be pretty effective for me... Ill take inventory of my stuff and then post what my plans are for this month


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really like combing weight loss goals with now/low but goals...I'm thinking this might be pretty effective for me...

Ill take inventory of my stuff and then post what my plans are for this month

I might have to do something similar... some motivation to get in the gym.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's my birth month so all the freebie coupons were released yesterday. I got my UD freebie eyeliner and bought a $5 Heavy Metal liner to get it. This $ came from PayPal funds which I now see as "free pass money/hulu payment" But now I'm all greedy eyes over here trying to figure out how to get more freebie liners when I don't need 'em.

But now there's some bumble and bumble stuff I'm looking at but I don't think I'm running low just yet. Even though I can pay for B&amp;B with PayPal funds, I feel like I shouldn't!

FWIW I've switched some of my energy from make up and skin care purchases onto hair care since my hair has taken a beating this winter. I've actually been using the samples I've been sent of various oils and I'm loving them! Yay!
Happy birthday! UD had a freebie eyeliner? I didn't know that. I got my sephora freebie last month, but I think that's the only company I know so far that does freebies .... I have a tiny version of mushroom, which i love on my lower lashline to smoke a daily look out a tiny bit... I'd love to try out some more colors. Might remember this for next year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I might have to do something similar... some motivation to get in the gym.

Happy birthday! UD had a freebie eyeliner? I didn't know that. I got my sephora freebie last month, but I think that's the only company I know so far that does freebies .... I have a tiny version of mushroom, which i love on my lower lashline to smoke a daily look out a tiny bit... I'd love to try out some more colors. Might remember this for next year.
@katielp &amp; @jaylilee Also! I did the whole gym thing as a make up motivation and i loved it! i bought the tarte lipsurgence holiday set and i only let myself take one out of the box every 3 work outs. this was great because it really forced me to use the product AND worked out! 

I'm all about the birthday freebies which is dangerous since I usually don't need anything. And, the Kiehl's one for example - I don't have a store near me so this would kinda require me to buy something online (which I wont, dont worry everyone). I'm pretty meh on this year's sephora freebie but i'll take it anyway or if the men's gift is good, i'll take that instead. 

There's this super super luxe store over here (Blush milwaukee) that does free birthday brows ($20 for wax or $26 for tweeze) and I LOVE going there. Their services are super expensive. I think I've mentioned this place before as the place with $80+ brazilians. Its hard for me to NOT want to look at all the pretties but, the way the store is set up its hard to play on your own. I will be going there this Friday for an event. Every month or so they have "global make up artists" from Laura Mercier, Kevyn Aucoin, Smashbox etc. fly in and do individual make overs. Last time Laura Mercier's right hand team was there (8 or so artists) and it was a blast. Sometimes there's minimum purchases required sometimes not. To give you an idea, make up lessons run $75 on the conservative side and only go upwards. BUT the first time I went to one of their events, I was given a free full size LM lippie in the color of my choosing, free concealer, and a free shadow stick in the color of my choosing..I think I just lucked out.

ANYWAY. Sorry for being so extra talkative this morning on a seemingly unrelated tangent. Bottom line: its hard for me to say no to freebies and I have a love/hate relationship with Blush Milwaukee for being so expensive but also maybe sometimes having freebies


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my god you guys I am SO SO SO TIRED AND SICK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lungs feel like they're on fire. Unfortunately, when I get sick, I start looking at those things that feel like "comfort things" - things that make me happy and take my mind off of how sick I am. guess what one of them is? Yeah, you guessed it...makeup.

The other is disney movies.

Sigh. I just need to figure out new looks to do with the stuff I have. Need to stop buying stuff. 
I'm sick too, a sinus infection or head cold kind of thing.  I totally related to comfort shopping, but I'm broke at the moment so that's keeping me in check.  Hope we both feel better soon



.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @katielp &amp; @jaylilee Also! I did the whole gym thing as a make up motivation and i loved it! i bought the tarte lipsurgence holiday set and i only let myself take one out of the box every 3 work outs. this was great because it really forced me to use the product AND worked out! 

I'm all about the birthday freebies which is dangerous since I usually don't need anything. And, the Kiehl's one for example - I don't have a store near me so this would kinda require me to buy something online (which I wont, dont worry everyone). I'm pretty meh on this year's sephora freebie but i'll take it anyway or if the men's gift is good, i'll take that instead. 

There's this super super luxe store over here (Blush milwaukee) that does free birthday brows ($20 for wax or $26 for tweeze) and I LOVE going there. Their services are super expensive. I think I've mentioned this place before as the place with $80+ brazilians. Its hard for me to NOT want to look at all the pretties but, the way the store is set up its hard to play on your own. I will be going there this Friday for an event. Every month or so they have "global make up artists" from Laura Mercier, Kevyn Aucoin, Smashbox etc. fly in and do individual make overs. Last time Laura Mercier's right hand team was there (8 or so artists) and it was a blast. Sometimes there's minimum purchases required sometimes not. To give you an idea, make up lessons run $75 on the conservative side and only go upwards. BUT the first time I went to one of their events, I was given a free full size LM lippie in the color of my choosing, free concealer, and a free shadow stick in the color of my choosing..I think I just lucked out.

ANYWAY. Sorry for being so extra talkative this morning on a seemingly unrelated tangent. Bottom line: its hard for me to say no to freebies and I have a love/hate relationship with Blush Milwaukee for being so expensive but also maybe sometimes having freebies
nothing wrong with being talkative! i think around here the most "luxe" thing we have is nordstrom. granted, that's near me. going into downtown that changes drastically.

and yeah i remember the brazillians! I still cant believe the 80+ pricetag. ick. 

Im sitting here trying to figure out how to frankenstein a cover fx foundation that's a touch too dark for me and a glamouflage concealer that's WAY TOO LIGHT for me into the perfect under-eye concealer. I did a test by basically taking a bit of both and mixing it then applying it to my face and if I get it JUST right, it's beautiful. Especially because both hard candy's concealer and cover fx's foundations are two of the most pigmented things ever -- their cream foundation also has more of a pot concealer consistency, so I think it would be perfect to mix (nothing runny). I think hard candy's concealer might make it less apt to stay in a pan, though, so I might need a little pot. 

I use it alone around my nose area in the summer when I'm darker because it completely obliterates my redness. can't do the same on my cheeks because it might come off as too heavy (my small pores make it harder to blend seamlessly than my nose area lol). I just pulled it out and remembered why i love i t so much though - coverage is beautiful. i could get away with using it on the rest of my face with the right brush and/or mixing it with a lighter foundation or moisturizer, but i think for me it's going to be just one giant concealer compact. 

omg sorry im rambling too lol!


----------



## Rebecca34 (Mar 2, 2014)

I did a no-buy from mid-December through February and I think March may end up being more of a low buy month for me.  It's my birthday month and I like using the birthday codes and freebies to buy myself a few birthday treats and I can afford to do so.

I was (still am) planning to do a low buy all year but I want to change my guidelines for myself slightly.  Originally, I planned to buy one high end and one low end item per month.  I'm now going to change this to spending a certain amount of money per month because honestly, it's easier.  I'll have a set amount I can spend on whatever and when it's gone, no more shopping.  It's less confusing than trying to decide what counts as a low end purchase vs a high end purchase and sometimes, especially with drugstore stuff, it's a better deal to buy more than one thing at a time.  For example: things that are buy one, get one 50% off or combining a couple of things at CVS to get extra care bucks back.

I'm not sure yet if I'll post my budget amount here because what's acceptable to spend is such an individual thing.  It's nothing extravagant but I may just post how much under or over budget I am at the end of the month instead.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm doing a low buy. I did WAY too much retail therapy in Feb. The only makeup I'm allowed to buy are bronzer and undereye concealer since I don't have either, but I'm waiting until Sephora's Chic Week.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 2, 2014)

Joining in this month on a low-buy, possibly no-buy. I've been sick for the last week and havent been at work + I'll be out most of this week for more tests and unfortunately I'm not getting paid. Soooo this month is going to be tight yo begin with and I have MORE than enough products I haven't even touched yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am keeping my subs because, well, I've already been charged for them!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really like combing weight loss goals with now/low but goals...I'm thinking this might be pretty effective for me...

Ill take inventory of my stuff and then post what my plans are for this month

That's a good idea! I think I'll try to partner my master's thesis goals and my no-buy goals. I will work on that!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random comment of the day: 

My nose has been feeling clogged and yuck lately --- the pores full with ...something.. sebum? IDK. and a few black heads. This was never an issue until I started wearing makeup, so now I have to figure out what's causing it.

I had a little travel sized version of st ives blemish control green tea scrub -- so i used a warm towel to open my pores, then went to town with the scrub. it removed so much dead skin that my little nose is shiny now lol! not from oil but from the fact that it removed all the dead skin. The pores are still not all cleared.. I assume it will take more than 1 single scrub to clear them out... but I have faith. 

I'm wondering though if they accidentally put the blackhead scrub in a "blemish control" labeled one because mine says it has hydrated silica, but the ingredients for the big bottle look totally different online. or they were perhaps reformulated. I am not sure. it seems like the blackhead control's ingredients closer match the little travel size I have. 

Hey, jaylilee, about your nose, do you use a chemical exfoliant? Sometimes scrubbing with physical exfoliants can be really rough on your skin and break capillarys. You might try a BHA treatment. I use one by Paula's Choice- it's a liquid and you apply it like a toner. It's pretty awesome! You might try that to keep your pores on your nose clear.  http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/aha-and-bha-exfoliants/_/Skin-Perfecting-Two-Percent-BHA-Liquid-Exfoliant?ftlt=nonbranded&amp;gclid=CIn5psmD9bwCFTFk7AodwyMAbQ You can buy a sample of it for $0.80.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Joining in this month on a low-buy, possibly no-buy. I've been sick for the last week and havent been at work + I'll be out most of this week for more tests and unfortunately I'm not getting paid. Soooo this month is going to be tight yo begin with and I have MORE than enough products I haven't even touched yet.






I am keeping my subs because, well, I've already been charged for them!
I hope you get well soon!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's a good idea! I think I'll try to partner my master's thesis goals and my no-buy goals. I will work on that!

Hey, jaylilee, about your nose, do you use a chemical exfoliant? Sometimes scrubbing with physical exfoliants can be really rough on your skin and break capillarys. You might try a BHA treatment. I use one by Paula's Choice- it's a liquid and you apply it like a toner. It's pretty awesome! You might try that to keep your pores on your nose clear.  http://www.paulaschoice.com/shop/skin-care-categories/aha-and-bha-exfoliants/_/Skin-Perfecting-Two-Percent-BHA-Liquid-Exfoliant?ftlt=nonbranded&amp;gclid=CIn5psmD9bwCFTFk7AodwyMAbQ You can buy a sample of it for $0.80.
ohhh!!! thank you! I will definitely look into this one.


----------



## katielp (Mar 2, 2014)

We had talked about this on the February no/low buy. Dollar Shave Club's middle level razor is appropriate for women and much more affordable option then my current Schick. Anyway I signed up after i heard about it but then didn't purchase anything and then today I got an email for a month free so I think I'm going to try it! Just wanted to share in case anyone else was curious about it!!


----------



## saku (Mar 2, 2014)

@jaylilee have you tried biore deep cleansing pore strips? it's a staple in my stash, and use it once a week. it takes some figuring out how to apply it properly to extract all those blackheads and such, but it really works!!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We had talked about this on the February no/low buy. Dollar Shave Club's middle level razor is appropriate for women and much more affordable option then my current Schick.

Anyway I signed up after i heard about it but then didn't purchase anything and then today I got an email for a month free so I think I'm going to try it! Just wanted to share in case anyone else was curious about it!!
Thank you for this! I've bookmarked it so when I run out of razors, I can just do this instead.  I don't go through more than 4 razors a month, and $6 is cheaper than what I've been paying for 3 razors!


----------



## saku (Mar 2, 2014)

T_T

i bought something...but it's only for $5....but still...i think i'm going to revise my low buy rules. it's now going to be:

$100 for march, including all my gift cards (i have $15 at ulta, and $30 at sephora), so $55 cash..and i already spent $5. so i only have $50 left for the rest of the month!


----------



## katielp (Mar 3, 2014)

I finally cancelled my second birchbox account. I should have done it last month but I could never find the cancel option on the website so I finally sent them an email this morning. Not gonna lie- I'm a little thrilled to be getting two this month! Otherwise for this month I really shouldn't buy a single thing! I highly doubt I will run out of anything. Not sure if I can be that strong so my limit is $20


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's a thought for the religious among us: now about trying a no buy for all of lent? 



 That seems pretty ambitious... considering that it would start on this Wednesday and isn't supposed to end until Easter... 4/20!

I think I'll try out the challenge. I guess that means I should make the 1-2 purchases I was thinking (I really need more concealer). Based on last year's dates for Chic Week, I should also just catch the end of that and be able to buy a new foundation from Sephora &gt;.&lt;


----------



## nailenvyuser (Mar 3, 2014)

I am trying to use my nail polishes and lipsticks up before buying any more.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well I've already gone off track with my no-buy plans for March, but here are my plans for the rest of this month: -no-buy for the remainder of the month unless I run out of something (I can't think of anything I could possibly run out of, but I thought the same thing last month until I ran out of nail polish remover and had to go buy more, so it is possible I'm just not thinking of something) -I am allowed to have my birchbox sub (which is prepaid) and can purchase from the store using points only (but I think I will continue to save my points for a while) -I need to get my hair cut and colored so that is allowed...it has been close to 6 months since my last hair cut and even longer since I got it colored. I keep my hair pretty natural but I really feel like I need to do something with it because it's looking pretty drab these days. -sell stuff on ebay. I have sold some cosmetics in recent months but I'm sure I can find more if I really dig into my stash. I'm also planning to sell some scrapbooking/stamping stuff. Getting some good tips from the ebay forum here. -If I like Julep's April collection I can order a box for April. It's my birthday month and I am allowing myself a few "treats" next month. But will only order from Julep if I am truly excited about the products, and will skip if I'm iffy about it (which seems to be most months). There are other places I can spend my bday money if not with Julep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Here's a thought for the religious among us: now about trying a no buy for all of lent?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â That seems pretty ambitious... considering that it would start on this Wednesday and isn't supposed to end until Easter... 4/20! I think I'll try out the challenge. I guess that means I should make the 1-2 purchases I was thinking (I really need more concealer). Based on last year's dates for Chic Week, I should also just catch the end of that and be able to buy a new foundation from Sephora &gt;.&lt;


 This is a good idea! I didn't really do anything for lent last year (or the year before) I'm not very religious but I think this would be an extra motivator! That said I will probably pick up a skincare item before wednesday that I think will really help with my flakes and dryness I've been struggling with recently.


----------



## Misame (Mar 3, 2014)

ooh I am joining in, I am actually on a permanent "no-buy-unless-I-run-out", but I did purchase one eyeliner of the new collection essence came out with and I am very happy with it. It's a berry colour and looks great smudges along the lashline, a bit more intense then just brown.

but not buying ANYTHING until easter sounds good. I haven't been wearing makeup lately at all because I was sick(had a kidney infection) and I realised I really don't need to wear makeup. The stupid thing is, my everyday makeup doesn't even include eyeshadow, while that's what i own most of!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm trying to do a no-buy for all of March because my finances are shot for the time being. I keep missing work because of the weather. I take the bus to and from work, which I cannot do when the windchill is -10Â°F or lower. So, for March, I'm not allowed to buy anything that I don't absolutely need. My goals are: No Eyeliner. No Lipstick. No Nail Polish. I do not buy other makeup. I can buy personal items if I run out, but no shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, etc. until I use up what I have, which is gonna take months. Edited to add: I have been buying about 5 lipsticks a month, lip liners, eyeliners, and nail polish when I feel like I need it, and it really adds up.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 3, 2014)

I switched jobs and I can't get my budget figured out. I usually know down to the penny what I can spend each month. But till I start getting the new paycheck I am out of sorts.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 3, 2014)

Success story: Went with my cousin to purchase makeup (I'm like her personal makeup guru) went to mac, sephora, nordstrom, lush, and ulta. I had only planned to buy a couple masks from lush but they were sold out (damn you lush!). So all I bought was an ecotools brush and a deluxe sample of a smashbox primer at ulta. I guess it was easy to resist bc I was enjoying helping her pick out things? Anyways, I'm proud of that.


----------



## mrst909 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Success story: Went with my cousin to purchase makeup (I'm like her personal makeup guru) went to mac, sephora, nordstrom, lush, and ulta. I had only planned to buy a couple masks from lush but they were sold out (damn you lush!). So all I bought was an ecotools brush and a deluxe sample of a smashbox primer at ulta. I guess it was easy to resist bc I was enjoying helping her pick out things? Anyways, I'm proud of that.


 thats awesome, way to go!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 3, 2014)

> Success story: Went with my cousin to purchase makeup (I'm like her personal makeup guru) went to mac, sephora, nordstrom, lush, and ulta. I had only planned to buy a couple masks from lush but they were sold out (damn you lush!). So all I bought was an ecotools brush and a deluxe sample of a smashbox primer at ulta. I guess it was easy to resist bc I was enjoying helping her pick out things? Anyways, I'm proud of that.


 Good for you.


----------



## sandara419 (Mar 4, 2014)

Starting my 6th month of low buying. At first it was tough but after a while it becomes normal and the urges to spend are not as frequent or as strong as they were. In February the only makeup I bought was to replace my MAC pro longwear concealer and Etude House eye primer after I had used them up. 

For this month I created a list of rewards for each makeup product + personal goal combination that I finish. (for example: one MAC eyeshadow for hitting pan on an eyeshadow in addition to cleaning out my closet for donations) I don't have a massive collection to begin with but money is *tiiiight* since going back to school and I need something to focus on instead of lusting after new products all the time.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saved and photographed my beauty empties one month... but then realized I was contributing to my own anxiety by keeping a bag of trash around!  Now I keep a running list of empties in my iPhone's notepad so I can throw the items out right away, but still see my growing "pile" anytime!  I know a lot of the ladies here do a great job of photographing empties, but it just made me crazy!
I'm replying before reading the whole thread, so maybe someone said this already: Photograph each empty when you finish it. That way you don't have a pile of garbage sitting around but you still have the visual satisfaction!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 4, 2014)

UGH it's been 4 days and I'm ready to cave. Sephora has a code I want and some points perks I want but I do not need to spend $25 to get the code. Must....resist....I don't need it. I haven't even TOUCHED my order that came in last Thursday. There is nothing I need. Nothing. And "free" sample codes and point perks are not "free" or a good deal if I end up spending $30 to get them. On the plus side, I went to target to pick up some laundry detergent and some stuff for my husband and I didn't buy anything!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm also jonesing for a Sephora code but I'm realizing that I don't need to spend that $25, there is truly nothing I need at the moment.  We can do it!!!

edit: This was in reply to @BSquared   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been super tempted by some new pretty drugstore makeup but I need to continue my low buy though.

Still allowing Ipsy and Birchbox. Trying to cancel them but it's hard for me to say goodbye, haha.I'm allowing myself to make small purchases to benefit my Scentsy business (stamps, envelopes, molds to make samples, etc).  

I've been sorting through my belongings and trying to part with some things. I'm trying to sell some stuff on local facebook groups for some extra, quick cash! Already sold 2 skirts and a purse that I don't use anymore. I'm sure a lot of things in my closet I could part with! hah.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2014)

Count me in!  For Lent I am giving up buying:

* makeup of any kind

* clothing of any kind

* coffee drinks from a drive-up window

This will be difficult.  I was hoping there would be some good Fat Tuesday deals so I could splurge before Ash Wednesday! 

Also, my husband and I are beginning a friendly weight-loss competition.  We'll see who wins come Easter!


----------



## page5 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Count me in! Â For Lent I am giving up buying: * makeup of any kind * clothing of any kind * coffee drinks from a drive-up window This will be difficult. Â I was hoping there would be some good Fat Tuesday deals so I could splurge before Ash Wednesday!  Also, my husband and I are beginning a friendly weight-loss competition. Â We'll see who wins come Easter! Â


 Yes, for lent I'm giving up buying any beauty products and I'm giving up sweets. The sweets will probably be harder than the makeup, lol


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, for lent I'm giving up buying any beauty products and I'm giving up sweets. The sweets will probably be harder than the makeup, lol
Seriously!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2014)

I placed a Sephora order today, but!  It was just the cotton round pads I needed anyway.  That was it:  Just the rounds.  And samples of things I've already forgotten about, but they were free, so they will be a nice surprise.  And I snagged a point perk sample of an Urban Decay lip gloss I've been thinking about buying in a full-sized version!  I may not like it, but this way, I'm just out points (that I shouldn't have, but that's a whole separate story), not money.  I may place another order once the monthly point perks come out, but it will be another small-dollar one (probably more cotton rounds so I have a backup), so I will change my Sephora allowance from one order to ten dollars to allow for multiple point perk orders.


----------



## Misame (Mar 5, 2014)

@meaganola that's really good! That way you still get the satisfaction of new thing to try and a package in the mail, but you didn't spend much/any money.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2014)

Went to Kohl's today. Did not buy anything (which may be the first time EVER). Not the cute purse. Not the pretty Lauren Conrad jewelry (on clearance!). Not even a pretty new Easter dress. So proud of myself!!! Congrats to all the other ladies with recent success stories!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 5, 2014)

Le sigh. The good news from the endodontist: It's not an infection! The bad news: Bone loss resulting from a cyst. On the up side, the entire procedure -- including the part that insurance should pay -- will cost what I had a nasty feeling my out-of-pocket was going to be, and I'm getting some serious drugs for anxiety (my sixtysomething stoner aunt said, "Oh my god, I *love* Halcyon!" when I called her asking for a ride because of what they're giving me) surrounding the procedure. I will almost definitely be allocating extra money for the con now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that it's not as bad as you thought! Sucks that you still have to have a procedure, but at least it won't cost major cash! Now you can spoil yourself at the con!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been avidly avoiding the no-buy threads well, because I've been wanting to buy. However, I've come to the realization, that I really need to stay off the enabler's thread and stay on this one. So I'm going to do the Lent thing even though I'm a day late. I did make an Ulta purchase (needed some conditioner and a couple of things for the kids) today, so now I'm done. What I can have:

any current subs (no new ones and the skippable ones, I will skip for lent).

only purchase something if I am completely out. (fat chance...I have inventory to last me a year or more).

There...it's out there.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been avidly avoiding the no-buy threads well, because I've been wanting to buy. However, I've come to the realization, that I really need to stay off the enabler's thread and stay on this one. So I'm going to do the Lent thing even though I'm a day late. I did make an Ulta purchase (needed some conditioner and a couple of things for the kids) today, so now I'm done. What I can have:

any current subs (no new ones and the skippable ones, I will skip for lent).

only purchase something if I am completely out. (fat chance...I have inventory to last me a year or more).

There...it's out there.
lol you can do it, lady!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 On the up side, the entire procedure -- including the part that insurance should pay -- will cost what I had a nasty feeling my out-of-pocket was going to be...
. I will almost definitely be allocating extra money for the con now.
That is awesome news! I mean, not about having to get the procedure, eugh! But now you don't have to pay out-of-pocket as much, so you get to splurge when the con comes up. You'll have a great time!

---

As for me, in some ways I'm lucky because I'm so darn busy that I can't even think about things I want to purchase, much less go to a store, or even shop online. So, nothing has been tempting me.

I did cancel my ipsy sub, and on the last day of february, I went to Ulta to get my Tier 3 rewards (a free large 'the wet brush' which I LOVE) before it expired, and while I was there, since I cancelled my ipsy, I bought myself a little tube of NYX 'Lala' lipstick for $3.99. I love it!

So, I'm continuing my no-buy for March. In April, I'm going for a long weekend in Chicago, and am so excited! Oh it'll be so fun! I don't plan to buy anything while there, but I need to see if there are any clothing items I need to get before traveling. Also, I will have to pay for the hotel (already paid for the flight) and meals, and any museums or shows I go to, obviously. I'm looking forward to it so much!

So, I feel good about my no-buy this month, so far, even though it's only the 6th!

Let's all keep up the good work, and fight the good fight! W-I-L-L-P-O-W-E-R FTW!!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

i failed horribly! just bought the all i want for christmas kit from too faced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wanted it ever since it came out but never got around to picking it up! tomorrow is a new day, right?

also, i hope people think its funny that i'm in the enablers club and in the no/low buy club lol. oooops. i feel like my wallet would've been much happier if i never discovered MUT at all!


----------



## saku (Mar 6, 2014)

guys....... i canceled my target beauty box! i feel so proud of myself! LOL i really don't need it and even if it's only $5, it's just going to be $5 of crap i don't need.....so yeah. i had to call to cancel my order, and it took 2 days to receive the confirmation for my order cancellation. yay!! i'm also in sell-sell-sell mode at ebay, i'm at $220 so far for march. i ran out of shampoo this morning, but i'm not repurchasing yet. instead, i'm gonna use my shampoo samples, and maybe try out the philosophy 3-in-1 as shampoo (i have the giant bottle, as well as a smaller 8 oz one)! i love that my stash is looking pretty reasonable now! i have 2 things that i truly want/need that i'll buy this month..but i don't feel any rush. i feel pretty successful with my goals..and now, i can channel my resources (i.e. money) to other more important stuff (like my trip to the philippines this december)!

the only thing i bought this month so far is a makeup book (about face by scott barnes, which i got from ebay for less than $8)...i wish i don't buy so much donuts at dunkin so i can save even more..haha but really, it doesn't matter. the point is that i spend much much much less in makeup now!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guys....... i canceled my target beauty box! i feel so proud of myself! LOL i really don't need it and even if it's only $5, it's just going to be $5 of crap i don't need.....so yeah. i had to call to cancel my order, and it took 2 days to receive the confirmation for my order cancellation. yay!! i'm also in sell-sell-sell mode at ebay, i'm at $220 so far for march. i ran out of shampoo this morning, but i'm not repurchasing yet. instead, i'm gonna use my shampoo samples, and maybe try out the philosophy 3-in-1 as shampoo (i have the giant bottle, as well as a smaller 8 oz one)! i love that my stash is looking pretty reasonable now! i have 2 things that i truly want/need that i'll buy this month..but i don't feel any rush. i feel pretty successful with my goals..and now, i can channel my resources (i.e. money) to other more important stuff (like my trip to the philippines this december)!

the only thing i bought this month so far is a makeup book (about face by scott barnes, which i got from ebay for less than $8)...i wish i don't buy so much donuts at dunkin so i can save even more..haha but really, it doesn't matter. the point is that i spend much much much less in makeup now!




 

That is awesome!  Congratulations!  It is such a good idea to use up your samples before purchasing something full-size.  I need to start doing this too!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's an article I came across today that might be motivational! (Ironically, I had to buy a Pinboard account so I could start hoarding webdev/design links which is why I found it).

http://lifehacker.com/why-were-so-materialistic-even-though-it-doesnt-make-1486081424

Quote:  We tend to equate buying things with positive emotions. Subsequently, we think that purchasing new stuff makes us happy. It's a pretty clear correlation.    [...]   The big problem here isn't just that we're a little bummed out when someone else has more stuff than we do. It's that when we put a lot of emphasis on materialistic value, we're prone to depression, personality disorders, and more.    [...]   We all make the mistake of believing that the more money and stuff we have, the happier we'll be. We're all prone to comparing what we have to what our friends and family have, and then worrying about how those objects might reflect on us as people. Unfortunately, that's just a recipe for anxiety, depression, and unhappiness. There's no real trick to preventing yourself from getting caught up in these materialistic values, but it's always good to keep these ideas in the back of your mind when you're out shopping.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2014)

A few addendums for the month: A waxing appointment Saturday and the entire GDE Spring Fling collection on the 20th. I've decided I would like to see what my brows look like if they are actually handled by a professional even though I recently had someone stare at me in disbelief when I said that I've never had them done (I think it boils down to really wanting a nice, defined arch for once), and I forgot to put the lip/chin wax (because I *really* need to get back on that train) on my allowed list for the month. It has to happen this weekend because it sure as hell can't happen after the surgery. And I just remembered that I may actually have some money hidden away in a flexible spending account -- specifically for health care -- with a former employer that I haven't touched since I left that company in 2008. It would more than cover this procedure. I just have to figure out where it is (that is, which company it's with) and how to access it. I think the GDE collection was already on the allowed list, but I got a card today outlining what's going to be in there, and it's going to be a whole lot more stuff than I had originally expected, but I'm obsessed, so it's all coming to me once it goes on sale!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2014)

I went to Ulta today... but I had a gift card!  Not only that but I used the gift card to buy items I NEEDED, not pretties.  I got more cosmetic wedge sponges, because I'm almost out, and the Rimmel Stay Matte primer, because the mattifying primer I'm using now is almost out (a CoverFX 100-point perk from Sephora) and I've read rave reviews on it, AND there was a $1 off coupon on the shelf!  Then I wandered over to the Benefit section (it's my weakness!) to check out the new Big Easy BB Cream, and the sweet wonderful lady there gave me samples of:  Big Easy BB Cream in Light (a little tube! Not a peelie!), PoreFessional Agent Zero Shine powder (cutest mini-brush ever!), and Total Moisture Face Cream.  

Walked out of Ulta with necessary purchases, awesome samples, and no money out of pocket (and about $6 left on my gift card!)

Yay me!!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guys....... i canceled my target beauty box! i feel so proud of myself! LOL i really don't need it and even if it's only $5, it's just going to be $5 of crap i don't need.....so yeah. i had to call to cancel my order, and it took 2 days to receive the confirmation for my order cancellation. yay!! i'm also in sell-sell-sell mode at ebay, i'm at $220 so far for march. i ran out of shampoo this morning, but i'm not repurchasing yet. instead, i'm gonna use my shampoo samples, and maybe try out the philosophy 3-in-1 as shampoo (i have the giant bottle, as well as a smaller 8 oz one)! i love that my stash is looking pretty reasonable now! i have 2 things that i truly want/need that i'll buy this month..but i don't feel any rush. i feel pretty successful with my goals..and now, i can channel my resources (i.e. money) to other more important stuff (like my trip to the philippines this december)!

the only thing i bought this month so far is a makeup book (about face by scott barnes, which i got from ebay for less than $8)...i wish i don't buy so much donuts at dunkin so i can save even more..haha but really, it doesn't matter. the point is that i spend much much much less in makeup now!





 
That's great to hear! And it inspires me!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 6, 2014)

I have really messed up so badly lately! I cancelled all my subs minus Blush Beauty Box (might cancel soon). I have been buying a lot of Memeboxes though. The problem is that I have been kind of depressed and stressed out lately, so I find myself searching out "deals" to spend money on. I really need to stop. I justified a lot of it by only using my Paypal account that had money in it from the stuff I sell on ebay, but I blew that pretty quickly. I definitely have a problem. I need to find better ways to deal with my stress.


----------



## saku (Mar 6, 2014)

...and i'm not feeling down/sad/or anything because i'm not buying much. i actually feel better and it's refreshing! i went to downtown on my way home to recycle 10 printer cartridges at office depot (which should translate to $20 gift card at the end of the quarter, i believe), made a $3 in-store purchase, and bought 1 of the 2 items i've been wanting/needing with a gift card (which should still have $5 left in it). i had a big chicken wings meal (5 whole giant wings) with some fries. so that was $10! but spending on meals is totally fine in my book. i'm also very productive at work and my research...so this week's been very very good so far! ...i love sharing my stories with you all...thanks guys


----------



## saku (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is awesome!  Congratulations!  It is such a good idea to use up your samples before purchasing something full-size.  I need to start doing this too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's great to hear! And it inspires me! 

aww.. thanks guys!! you make me smile


----------



## saku (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Ulta today... but I had a gift card!  Not only that but I used the gift card to buy items I NEEDED, not pretties.  I got more cosmetic wedge sponges, because I'm almost out, and the Rimmel Stay Matte primer, because the mattifying primer I'm using now is almost out (a CoverFX 100-point perk from Sephora) and I've read rave reviews on it, AND there was a $1 off coupon on the shelf!  Then I wandered over to the Benefit section (it's my weakness!) to check out the new Big Easy BB Cream, and the sweet wonderful lady there gave me samples of:  Big Easy BB Cream in Light (a little tube! Not a peelie!), PoreFessional Agent Zero Shine powder (cutest mini-brush ever!), and Total Moisture Face Cream.  

Walked out of Ulta with necessary purchases, awesome samples, and no money out of pocket (and about $6 left on my gift card!)

Yay me!!!!
yay!!! i was at sephora earlier and thought about getting a big easy sample. i have the peelie (what a cute name, btw!) from hsn with all the shades in it...but a testable amount would be better...anyway, somehow i just decided to leave and do it next time... i love benefit too. i love opening my drawer with all the box o' powders in it. and the stains..oh so great. anyway....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> way to go!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you @saku !!!  You know, I think I may do a "Benefit Week" for an upcoming installment of The Monday Club!  I now have BB Cream and setting powder... eyeshadows... blush... lippies... even perfume!  It just might work, lol.  And I love reading about your recent successes!  I've figured out that the only time I feel bad is when I read about people buying $100 boxes, and I can't, but I just tell myself that that is THEIR budget, not mine, and then I realize that there's not a single thing in those boxes that I can't live without!  I think I need a major goal to save for (like your trip to the Philippines!  Sounds so exciting!) and working towards a goal will keep me focused.

Also, one of my greatest temptations is end-of-the-month sales.  I was doing SO GOOD last month, then right at the end Cents of Style had a major scarf sale (winter scarves that were $25 on sale for $8, plus an add on scarf for $2), and I bought FOUR scarves (2 reg, 2 add-on).  Then I saw the BaubleBar "grab bag items" for $5 and bought THREE.  Is $35 a good deal for four scarves and three pieces of jewelry?  Well, yeah!  But do I need scarves and jewelry?  NOPE.  Could I have used that $35 more wisely.  UM, YES.  

I must be stronger!  That credit card bill ain't going to pay itself!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok. We're six days in and I've already spent around $45 on beauty related things. $10 on conditioner, $25 on too faced, $10 on Urban Decay. I am making returns to birchbox which will earn , enact anoint 200 points. I usually go off the rails with shopping in March since it's my birth month. BUT I gotta channel this shopping energy else where. Looking into my closet, I really have no clothes (or at least no clothes that fit!). I told myself that I won't go clothes shopping until I lose weight buuuut progress is slow and I can't keep punishing myself! I am also making a $50 return to Banana Republic. Hopefully I can convince my boyfriend to take me to the outlets for some shopping during spring break... I'll limit myself to versatile, on the nicer side of casual outfits so I can wear them to work and to class. But no no no no more make up stuff allowed! Also, I gotta work on getting myself down to my goal weight aka the weight where my old nice clothes fit lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok. We're six days in and I've already spent around $45 on beauty related things. $10 on conditioner, $25 on too faced, $10 on Urban Decay. I am making returns to birchbox which will earn , enact anoint 200 points. I usually go off the rails with shopping in March since it's my birth month. BUT I gotta channel this shopping energy else where. Looking into my closet, I really have no clothes (or at least no clothes that fit!). I told myself that I won't go clothes shopping until I lose weight buuuut progress is slow and I can't keep punishing myself! I am also making a $50 return to Banana Republic.

Hopefully I can convince my boyfriend to take me to the outlets for some shopping during spring break... I'll limit myself to versatile, on the nicer side of casual outfits so I can wear them to work and to class. But no no no no more make up stuff allowed! Also, I gotta work on getting myself down to my goal weight aka the weight where my old nice clothes fit lol
how did you get free shipping on the too faced item? i thought about getting the fav things palette since I passed it up on HSN, but I'm not really into paying shipping &gt;:

....darnit girl this is supposed to be the no buy support XDDD


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 6, 2014)

It's almost the 7th and I haven't spent a penny on beauty. So far this month, I've brought a Starbucks frappacino and a pair of $20 headphones. I've gone a week without getting a UPS package - I can't think of the last time that happened.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

> how did you get free shipping on the too faced item? i thought about getting the fav things palette since I passed it up on HSN, but I'm not really into payingÂ shipping &gt;: ....darnit girl this is supposed to be the no buy support XDDD


 I hate hate hate paying for shipping ... Which is why I didn't count them in that total up there =p Ok so it's more like I spent $55 ($5 too faced shipping and about $5 on UD but UD Was paid for with funds made from selling parts of my stash!) I think I'm going to try to move some of the things in that Too Faced kit onto an Instagram sale after I see them in person


----------



## Iloveblush (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, I've viewed these no buy posts over the last few months but am just chiming in now as I've committed to this for lent. I was pleasantly surprised to find some like minded folks on here! I'm sure this has been mentioned somewhere before. But I started to write down an inventory of my stash and it has been very helpful and gratifying in a bunch of ways. I am reminded of how much I have (thus making me realize I don't need to buy!) I get some pleasure out of viewing my hard-earned collection, and if I encounter a deal I just can't refuse I can at least see at a quick glance where I have any holes in my range of products. I found an app called beauty cache but you could easily do this on a word document or notebook. I forgot also that putting the list together in the first place was a great way to stay distracted from browsing online! My list includes pictures of products and other notes on my thoughts on shades and formulas, so that took a bit more work. Good luck everyone and looking forward to a good month!


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Mar 7, 2014)

My goals for March are dependent on whether or not I get a job, lol. Hubby has told me that if I find a job, I can use all of my income to spend as I wish (SCORE!) as his income will then cover our bills and savings each month (we're living with my parents while house hunting so bills are minimal, we're not independently wealthy...I wish, lol)

So, my no-job goal is basically to stick within or below my currently allotted non-necessities budget (which is not much!) and not buy anything without a really good coupon or deep discount (think mega, ultra clearance).

My got-a-job goal is to spend no more than half of my income on new beauty products, especially since I still haven't tried several that I bought in a recent Ulta haul 



. 

I'm subscribed to Glossybox so it shouldn't be too difficult to stick to these goals...right?


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 7, 2014)

> Here's an article I came across today that might be motivational! (Ironically, I had to buy a Pinboard account so I could start hoarding webdev/design links which is why I found it). http://lifehacker.com/why-were-so-materialistic-even-though-it-doesnt-make-1486081424


 Interesting article. I need to keep this in mind when I go out. Or just think about buying things instead of actually buying them.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 7, 2014)

> I went to Ulta today... but I had a gift card! Â Not only that but I used the gift card to buy items I NEEDED, not pretties. Â I got more cosmetic wedge sponges, because I'm almost out, and the Rimmel Stay Matte primer, because the mattifying primer I'm using now is almost out (aÂ CoverFX 100-point perkÂ from Sephora) and I've read rave reviews on it, AND there was a $1 off coupon on the shelf! Â Then I wandered over to the Benefit section (it's my weakness!) to check out the new Big Easy BB Cream, and the sweet wonderful lady there gave me samples of: Â Big Easy BB Cream in Light (a little tube! Not a peelie!), PoreFessional Agent Zero Shine powder (cutest mini-brush ever!), and Total Moisture Face Cream. Â  Walked out of Ulta with necessary purchases, awesome samples, and no money out of pocket (and about $6 left on my gift card!) Yay me!!!!


 Good job! That little brush is really cute. I don't even use powder but half want one of those samples just for the brush.


> ...and i'm not feeling down/sad/or anything because i'm not buying much. i actually feel better and it's refreshing! i went toÂ downtown on my way homeÂ to recycle 10 printer cartridges at office depot (which should translateÂ toÂ $20 gift card at the end of the quarter, i believe),Â made a $3 in-store purchase, and bought 1 of the 2 items i've been wanting/needing with a gift card (which should still have $5 left in it). i had a big chicken wings meal (5 whole giant wings)Â with some fries. so that was $10! but spending on meals is totally fine in my book. i'm also very productive at work and my research...so this week's been very very good so far! ...i love sharing my stories with you all...thanks guysÂ  Â


 Glad to hear your having such a great week! ETA: Last night I bought nail polish even though I'm not supposed buy any. I couldn't resist. Chaos and Crocodiles was having a restock and I never manage to catch them time but last night I did so I bought three. I'm okay with it since I have been trying get some of these polishes for a long time and I've been good so far this month. The money I used was also money that I didn't realize I had my PayPal account from a refunded Lush order. I was really surprised find over $100 in there and I couldn't even remember what it was from at first. I also forgot about my glitter guilty sub. Just remembered the other day that I was subscribed and by then I figured I will just cancel for next month.


----------



## lavenderandtea (Mar 7, 2014)

Everybody has such great tips this month. I'm definitely going to take inventory as I think it'll help. Continuing Monday Club too! I sold one thing on eBay so far this month. I have a brand new Chanel eye-shadow palette that I'm debating on selling... :/

Nothing is more satisfying than piling up monthly empties and clearing up clutter! 

I haven't spent anything on cosmetics so far this month and I'm trying to have a few days where I don't spend ANY money at all so I can pay off my student loans and credit card bills quicker. But I live in Manhattan and I have to be at the office 8 am every day. It's rough, I am not an early morning person, so I often end up taking a cab because it's been so cold and I've been running late. BAD, I know. No excuses. I could've saved $150 last month if I hadn't taken any cabs.

Beauty boxes are so tempting, I pre-ordered a few Memeboxes earlier last month, so I'll be waiting for those. Also waiting on a January order from KollectionK that is supposed to arrive today or tomorrow. They'll hopefully be enough to give me that rush I need when I want new stuff!

Sorry for the rant, good luck everybody! Stay strong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 7, 2014)

Sigh...my no-buy has turned into a MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS! It's really ridiculous...I lasted one whole day. I think maybe I will just take the cc card out of my purse. Maybe that will help. Also, I think I will try to get some things on eBay this week to assuage my guilt. Sad panda here.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sigh...my no-buy has turned into a MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS! It's really ridiculous...I lasted one whole day. I think maybe I will just take the cc card out of my purse. Maybe that will help. Also, I think I will try to get some things on eBay this week to assuage my guilt. Sad panda here.
I actually did okay all of Jan and Feb. I think it's only when I started this no buy for lent that the cravings really started again &gt;.&lt; Either that or March has better deals, but I'm thinking the former


----------



## page5 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sigh...my no-buy has turned into a MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS! It's really ridiculous...I lasted one whole day. *I think maybe I will just take the cc card out of my purse.* Maybe that will help. Also, I think I will try to get some things on eBay this week to assuage my guilt. Sad panda here.

Ha ha, that wouldn't help me, I have my cc card number memorized! 

I'm happy to report I've stuck with my lent no buy and no sweets goals. Honestly, the sweets almost got me because my daughter's birthday was yesterday and we had what looked to be a most delectable ice cream cake from a local business. The kids and hubby all reported it was amazing. I was very virtuous and had a cup of tea while they yummed it up! Oh well, it's only food. My son's birthday is later this month and I'll have be strong again.

I think I'll be okay with my no buy as long as I stay away from that enablers thread. I'm a sucker for a good deal. And, I'm not venturing into any makeup aisles at all - not going to tempt myself.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 7, 2014)

@jesemiaud the first month is ALWAYS the hardest, I know I failed miserably the first time I tried a no-buy!  You're trying to not only change a long-time habit, but you're also telling yourself "no" - which means your brain will come up with all kinds of justifications and reasons why you should really say "Yes!"

It takes time to strengthen your willpower, and I know you can do it!  Everyone here is very supportive, and if you fall off the wagon, come right back here and jump on!


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 7, 2014)

7 days in and I've only bought an ecotools brush and a few skincare items to help my poor dry skin get through the rest of winter. It's been soooo dry and flaky lately! Even my skin is completely done with this winter, lol! I think I will do well with this no buy, especially since it's lent. I really enjoyed that article about materialism! Maybe I'll plan a couple of camping trips/ weekends in atlantic city for when the weather is warmer. That way I'll be spending more money on experiences rather than THINGS.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 7, 2014)

okay - so far so good. i've been to target a few times and only bought what i need. i want turquoise nail polish, i even swatched some on my nail, but resisted from buying. i've stuck to my cash budget this week. (yay!!!) i did cave and buy a jacket that i didn't really need. but it was on clearance and it's so cute!! i'm making progress though. have to focus on the positives!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 7, 2014)

One week in and I'm holding strong!!! The hardest thing for me is now that my work schedule is all wonky I'm home all day alone on Tuesdays and Thursdays and I get so BORED I think "well, I"ll just go to the mall or ulta or target and just LOOK". LOL yeah right. So far I'm holding strong but I have a 11 weeks to go before I'm back to normal. I need to find a hobby or something.....


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...and i'm not feeling down/sad/or anything because i'm not buying much. i actually feel better and it's refreshing! i went to downtown on my way home to recycle 10 printer cartridges at office depot (which should translate to $20 gift card at the end of the quarter, i believe), made a $3 in-store purchase, and bought 1 of the 2 items i've been wanting/needing with a gift card (which should still have $5 left in it). i had a big chicken wings meal (5 whole giant wings) with some fries. so that was $10! but spending on meals is totally fine in my book. i'm also very productive at work and my research...so this week's been very very good so far! ...i love sharing my stories with you all...thanks guys 




 
How does the cartridge return program work with Office Depot? I thought you had to make a purchase equal to the amount you get back? I probably have about 30 cartridges sitting around. I was getting free lexmark cartridges for awhile, but they aren't counting any of the returns I've sent in recently for some reason.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:  I'm planning a sort of motivational low-buy year. I have quite the backup of my staple cosmetics so_I am only going to let myself buy anything as a reward for getting something else done_. 
For example, I have a manuscript to edit at the moment and once I finish doing so, I will buy a palette by theBalm that I have wanted for the longest time. And after I do that, I'll assign a new product to my next big task.

I hope that this way, I will have some extra motivation to get done long-term goals. I also think it will encourage me to pick products that I really want (not something on a whim) because each product needs to be enough to motivate me. And hopefully it will make buying those products all the more satisfying because not only will I have waited and saved my money for each product, but I'll also have done something to earn it. I have a list of products all ready to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wish me luck!
So I posted this in the No Buy / Low Buy Goals for 2014 back on January 6th. I decided that I was only going to buy as a reward for getting something important done. I've wanted to by the Balm Voyage palette forever, and decided I would only buy it once I finished editing a manuscript.

And, by all the luck imaginable, I finished editing the very last page today (almost exactly two months later) _and_ theBalm went on sale at Hautelook today. So I snagged that palette for half off and got my work down! I am so proud of myself!


----------



## saku (Mar 7, 2014)

I think you have to make at least a $10 purchase during the month or quarter.. I'm really not sure sorry. But the info's in their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i bought some bubblewrap. I usually buy them at amazon but i ran out and had to ship 6 packages today!


----------



## saku (Mar 7, 2014)

> How does the cartridge return program work with Office Depot? I thought you had to make a purchase equal to the amount you get back? I probably have about 30 cartridges sitting around. I was getting free lexmark cartridges for awhile, but they aren't counting any of the returns I've sent in recently for some reason.Â


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 7, 2014)

My makeup low-buy has been easy...but my fast food low buy has been a challenge. I just haven't felt like cooking.


----------



## classygame (Mar 7, 2014)

Totally broke my no-buy today. Ugh. But, in my defense, my Mary Lou-Manizer (AKA my favorite highlighter on the planet) broke a while ago, and I decided to wait until it was back on Hautelook to replace it. Of course it was on Hautelook during my no-buy, haha.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 7, 2014)

ahh! after posting earlier how well I was doing, it all went down the drain. I went out to dinner, then more drinks, then a trip to bath and body works. at least I bought wall flowers and not more sprays! and I used a coupon. tomorrow is another day though.....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 8, 2014)

You know, the last few days, maybe it's specifically because I decided to do a no-buy for Lent, but I've been tempted at every turn. I resubbed to BB before Lent started as well as bought the Target sample box and ended up buying one Body Shop promo code for future use after Easter. I'm in an eternal horrific state of battling my mess since I've never ever properly moved into this house so there's absolutely zero order and it stresses me out and also makes me not want to do with anything.

I see all these things for the Glossybox and I"m like ugh I kind of want that, but on the other hand, I need none of it. I have so much stuff I don't even know what to do with it right now. So every time I'm tempted I'm going to:

1) clean

2) organize what stuff I currently have to realize I have so much crap I've never used

3) figure out what to sell/trade/donate

4) figure out what storage I want to purchase

5) work on trying all my samples and getting a lot of empties!

6) go read some blog posts about how to invest my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Things I want to focus on buying instead of makeup:

1) Storage (obvs)

2) A vacuum cleaner. The one we have right now my dad got like the year I moved to the US... so it's like 17 years old and he refuses to buy a new one. (Age doesn't matter except it actually doesn't work anymore siGH)

3) An electric toothbrush

4) Nail wheels to swatch my nail polish

5) Semi-expensive shoes that are comfy and work appropriate. So like not!heels. Oxfords. I love oxfords.

Back to tackling the mess.

ETA: I just wanted to add, even though money is not an issue, having a lot of stuff is and that's what makes it really stressful ): So keep that in mind! I want to buy more work friendly/cute/fashionable clothes, but I'm like

??? I have a six chest drawer and I can't fit all my clothes. I don't even feel like I have that much! (I really don't either u___U  I am just unwilling to part with clothes I"ve had since high school).

ON another note, it's okay if you have certain things you do want to get. For me, these are okay:

1) Ordering the Mary/Betty Lou set from Kohl's tomorrow because my stepmom has Kohls cash taht's about to expire and that will make it $9. And I know I want that set.

2) Ordering the two multichromes I want from KB Shimmer's holiday collection if they are LE and are going to go OOS. Otherwise, I can wait.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 8, 2014)

I went out last night with friends to visit some art exhibits and we went to Chelsea Market, where I spent almost $50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
But I'm kind of okay with it, because $23 was on food (Friedman's has the BEST Veggie Burger!!!) and the other stuff wasn't makeup related! (I bought two sets of really cute chopsticks! Each set has five pairs, they're gorgeous!) (I also got some jewelry for myself, my mom, and my cousin!)
So I don't completely regret spending the money. I had a fun time and got to try some great food. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I also feel a little guilty.


Also, a Hautelook order I made in February FINALLY shipped, so I hope that satiates any urge I may have for new things. Which, surprisingly, I haven't been wanting new makeup lately! I think it helps that instead of browsing Sephora/Ulta/Nordstrom's websites, I've been playing on Club Penguin. xD


----------



## Dashery (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, the last few days, maybe it's specifically because I decided to do a no-buy for Lent, but I've been tempted at every turn. I resubbed to BB before Lent started as well as bought the Target sample box and ended up buying one Body Shop promo code for future use after Easter. I'm in an eternal horrific state of battling my mess since I've never ever properly moved into this house so there's absolutely zero order and it stresses me out and also makes me not want to do with anything.

I see all these things for the Glossybox and I"m like ugh I kind of want that, but on the other hand, I need none of it. I have so much stuff I don't even know what to do with it right now. So every time I'm tempted I'm going to:

1) clean

2) organize what stuff I currently have to realize I have so much crap I've never used

3) figure out what to sell/trade/donate

4) figure out what storage I want to purchase

5) work on trying all my samples and getting a lot of empties!

6) go read some blog posts about how to invest my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Things I want to focus on buying instead of makeup:

1) Storage (obvs)

2) A vacuum cleaner. The one we have right now my dad got like the year I moved to the US... so it's like 17 years old and he refuses to buy a new one. (Age doesn't matter except it actually doesn't work anymore siGH)

3) An electric toothbrush

4) Nail wheels to swatch my nail polish

5) Semi-expensive shoes that are comfy and work appropriate. So like not!heels. Oxfords. I love oxfords.

Back to tackling the mess.

ETA: I just wanted to add, even though money is not an issue, having a lot of stuff is and that's what makes it really stressful ): So keep that in mind! I want to buy more work friendly/cute/fashionable clothes, but I'm like

??? I have a six chest drawer and I can't fit all my clothes. I don't even feel like I have that much! (I really don't either u___U  I am just unwilling to part with clothes I"ve had since high school).

ON another note, it's okay if you have certain things you do want to get. For me, these are okay:

1) Ordering the Mary/Betty Lou set from Kohl's tomorrow because my stepmom has Kohls cash taht's about to expire and that will make it $9. And I know I want that set.

2) Ordering the two multichromes I want from KB Shimmer's holiday collection if they are LE and are going to go OOS. Otherwise, I can wait.
Good luck! 



 You can do it! And making yourself busy whenever you're tempted to buy something new seems like a really good plan!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 8, 2014)

So it seems life has gotten a little complicated around here. We're thiiiiis close to getting the house. Some family drama has been taking place and we will now have my brother in law staying with us for the next few months until a lot of the drama blows over (not that I'm complaining, one more pair of strong arms to help us with the move), but that also means our paychecks will have to go a little farther until bro in law is also bringing in a paycheck, since he's moving in from out of state and will need to start over. 

My no-buy has been going well so far. No purchases despite being very tempted when I visited ulta last week. Even the eating out has stopped. Only thing is, I'm still having issues sticking to the no-coffee part... ugh. Best friend and I decided we'll only get our delicious mochas on pay-day, which means one every 2 weeks instead of 3 a week. That will be tough. Gah. That aside, been doing okay -- brought out my naked palette today for the first time in well over a month, since now I will not have my designated "area" by a large window in my girl-cave (now transformed into another makeshift sleeping area) to do my makeup. So I put everything in a little travel bag and will more likely stick to it for the rest of the month...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2014)

my boyfriend and i decided we will have a little overnighter in Chicago for a mini vacation during spring break. i am allowed to shop for clothes and NO make up at all. which is totally fine! with the exception of say, something "really good" at a Nordstrom Rack, there isn't anything too special that I'm dying for in Chicago that I can't get online or in Milwaukee. Besides, I don't need anything make up wise.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 8, 2014)

I ordered Lush Easter items online today and bought a nutribullet.  I feel kind of bad about the Lush order because I seriously have a bag of bath bombs/bubble bars that I still have to use up.  I just really like their seasonal items and didn't want them to sell out before I could try them.  Must stop going there/on that website



I don't feel bad about the nutribullet at all though.  Been wanting one of those for months and I can't wait to try it out tomorrow!

ETA:

Seriously though, tomorrow I'm restarting this no buy.  This is my first month trying so it has been really difficult to say no to myself since I'm used to just getting want I want whenever I feel like it.  I really need to focus on my long term goal of buying a new car.  My money is not going to magically save itself so I really hope that I can refocus and finish up the rest on the month on a good note.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my boyfriend and i decided we will have a little overnighter in Chicago for a mini vacation during spring break. i am allowed to shop for clothes and NO make up at all. which is totally fine! with the exception of say, something "really good" at a Nordstrom Rack, there isn't anything too special that I'm dying for in Chicago that I can't get online or in Milwaukee. Besides, I don't need anything make up wise.
Ooh a mini vacation sounds nice.  My boyfriend and I take them to Atlantic City occasionally.  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

So every-five-weeks lip/chin waxing is back on the allowed required list.  Brow waxing is off that list and on the only-for-special-occasions-and-maybe-not-even-then list.  My brows look ever so slightly nicer, but they're not improved enough for me to spring for it every month  or so since it turns out that my brows are naturally pretty much *right* for me, so it's silly to spend $15 plus tip on them every month-ish.  Maybe I'll figure out tweezing to clean up stray hairs under the arch.  Anyway.  Lip/chin.  *Much* more crucial to do that on a regular basis than brows or even haircuts for me.  I had been going every five weeks like clockwork for a couple of years, and then I forgot my Filofax one day, and I never quite got around to calling for an appointment, but it's time to get back on track with that, although I'm going to a different location for that chain now because it's easier for to get there than the one I was going to simply because the previous one was on pretty much the exact opposite side of town from me, and this place is somewhere I pass pretty much every single weekend.  Added bonus:  I was talked out of buying brow gel/wax/pencil/kit (which I probably would have used Birchbox points for instead of actual money, but now I can use those points for something else) by the aesthetician.  Apparently, powder is pretty much perfect for my brows, and I happen to already have a powder brow quad that Starlooks sent out last summer.  Good enough.

And I tried to buy two more pairs of jeans since I only got one last weekend when I had been planning on three, but they only had one in my size, and they don't have a variety of washes in my style, so I'm just going to go with that one pair plus the pair I got last weekend and call it good rather than ordering one more pair.  And I managed to pick up a few more pairs of panties.  Every few years, I decide I hate whatever style I was wearing and find a new one I prefer, and these are in that newly-preferred style.  I still need bras, though.  And work pants.  I might have to wait until summer for work pants, though.  I'm not digging the styles available, and it seems like they roll out new styles with the back-to-school stuff.  I should also (finally) get a new pair of shoes for work.  Maybe Monday.

(And whoo!  I just received a shipping notice for my Geek Chic Cosmetics Win or Die order!  This took the place of a January order that was never placed in February, so now I should go decide what to get for my March order if nothing new goes up by the end of the month!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2014)

[@]meaganola[/@] can you not do your lip/chin yourself? I used to get them done often. We're talking a face wax every 3 weeks (Filipino dark hairs FOR THE WIN. thanks grandma!!). It took some experimenting for the best at home/non messy wax for my very sensitive skin. But, a 24 strip box of Nads (the green ones at target) has saved me a ton of money and has kept the face fur in check. I just imagine that the combo of services could add up. How much is a lip wax in PDX? Over in MKE it's like $12 or $15 at a fancy place - totally redic.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

@usofjessamerica It is utter FAIL when I try to do it myself.  On top of not getting everything, BLACK INGROWN HAIRS WTF OW!  I'm so pale (pasty Irish skin.  Thanks, Mom!) that you can see the ingrowns RIGHT UNDER MY SKIN, but I have better luck with avoiding that horror when I wax.  The lip/chin combo is $35 plus tip, which is spendy but worth it considering my alternative.  I would love to go back to electrolysis, but I don't know anyone who gets it in this town, so I can't ask for personal recommendations, and I'm not going to just randomly pick someone off Yelp for this.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Mar 9, 2014)

I use a small Remington trimmer to keep my granny 'stash and chin hairs at bay, I mow them off every three days. (less than fun side effect of menopause) TMI? If you aren't allergic to aspirin, dissolve 2-3 uncoated aspirin in water and wipe gently over any ingrowns, it will help exfoliate and heal any ouchies.

  I am so proud of everyone on this thread! The kindness, encouragement and support you ladies give to me and to all who come here for help and strength are such a blessing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2014)

Waaah. Someone on Instagram is selling the Stila It Girl palette. This was the first make up thingy I've ever owned and bought on my own. It has lame', Chloe, and kitten. A year or two ago it fell from my dresser and shattered everywhere - couldn't even press it back together. I'm going to hold down strong (even though she's fairly selling it at $15) because 1. I don't need it. 2. My collection has evolved and I have nudes 3. At the end of the day, I don't even like kitten. 4. Did I mention I don't need it? I also found out ASOS accepts PayPal so most of my proceeds from my insta sales have gone to buying a skirt there (originally $70 got it for $26 with codes and clearance! Woot!). But MAN the stuff on ASOS moves fast. I was browsing at midnight and had 5 things picked out. By the time I woke up (9am), 4 of things were either totally OOS or OOS in my size. Merp merp. I'm hoping the skirt I bought fits, if not I'll be pretty bummed out!


----------



## saku (Mar 9, 2014)

soo...today is a good time for me to use my $5 gift card at ulta since shipping is free...... but, i'm not sure i even want to buy something? i have a couple of things i wanted but the 'want' faded out already..somehow though, having a gift card bothers me! i just want to spend it and get done with it. that probably sounds weird, but yeah.. so, i think i should make the $10 purchase (which will be $5 out of pocket), but i don't feel like i should? my conditioner also ran out today, and i don't want to buy a replacement. i'm gonna use the samples first. my boyfriend is using my conditioner lately since he ran out of his, and he's now complaining that we ran out of conditioner. i told him i'm not going to buy a new one just yet, so he would have to use the samples too! hahahaha! my low buy's working too well. i think i'm broken. LOL i can't shop anymore!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2014)

> soo...today is a good time for me to use my $5 gift card at ulta since shipping is free...... but, i'm not sure i even want to buy something? i have a couple of things i wanted but the 'want' faded out already..somehow though, having a gift card bothers me! i just want to spend it and get done with it. that probably sounds weird, but yeah.. so, i think i should make the $10 purchase (which will be $5 out of pocket), but i don't feel like i should? my conditioner also ran out today, and i don't want to buy a replacement. i'm gonna use the samples first. my boyfriend is usingÂ my conditioner lately since he ran out of his, and he's now complaining that we ran out of conditioner. i told him i'm not going to buy a new one just yet, so he would haveÂ to use the samples too!Â hahahaha!Â my low buy's working too well. i think i'm broken. LOL i can't shop anymore!Â  :wassatt: Â


 You're not broken! This is a sign your low-/no-buy is sinking in at a subconscious level. It happens to all of us who make a converted effort to keep on track with this. In Birchbox news, the no-acquisition gods are looking after me and sending me a green eyeliner pencil this month! (No-acquisition means I can't even swap for it or get it for free with points, but if it shows up in a box, I can keep it. I think I might be making eyeliner a no-acquisition item for the rest of the year. It's a huge addiction, but I have more than five dozen!) ETA: That's supposed to say, "concerted effort," not "converted," but I kind of like that typo in this particular situation, so I'm keeping it.


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 10, 2014)

I've blown my no buy all over the place for the past three weeks. So I'm going to starting over as of today. Today I spent nothing. And I'm just going to take one day at a time.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2014)

Went to Walgreens and got 4 tubes of the Stay Matte liquid mousse for free... Doesn't count as breaking does it? Oopsies...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, you guys, between saving holiday/birthday/bonus-for-being-excellent money and putting stuff up on eBay, I have over five hundred bucks for my trip at the end of the month!  And that's not even counting the annual bonus and tax refund money I had decided could go towards it.  I need to do this saving-and-selling thing more often.  (Anything left over will be rolled over to the fund for the a local con in September that I already ordered the pass for, so I'll be keeping with the low-buy after this month, which means you're going to be stuck with me in these threads for the forseeable future.  Except for tonight.  I'm going to bed now.)


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Went to Walgreens and got 4 tubes of the Stay Matte liquid mousse for free... Doesn't count as breaking does it? Oopsies...
Can you explain how? I am obsessed with that foundation!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2014)

> Can you explain how? I am obsessed with that foundation!


 They had $1 off coupons in store coupled with the 50% off plus (making them a dollar something each) and I had register rewards worth a few bucks $4 (got a filler item to use it) so I paid pocket change for them. I'm really failing hard this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm doing well, it's been 4 days since I bought anything. I did have some things in a cart online, but I didn't pull the trigger. (I kinda feel like this is an AA meeting, lol..."Hello, my name is Maria and I'm addicted to shopping"). And I've cancelled two subs. Even though I love my subs, I've decided it's time to be more practical about the amount of subs that are coming in the door. Sigh...it's hard to be the grown-up sometimes. Gotta celebrate the small victories.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 11, 2014)

So I have to go to walgreens today to pick up some alcohol (like...rubbing alcohol, not booze) so I can perform reconstructive surgery on my naked skin powder that broke in my purse yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've told myself if they have the wet and wild street art collection I can buy the purple nail polish since I REALLY want it after seeing swatches, and it's only a dollar. Now to just not buy anything else while I'm looking for it..... Update: didn't have them and I didn't get Anything but alcohol and a bottle of tea! Yay!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 11, 2014)

It's helped me that I deleted the Sephora bookmark on my bookmarks bar (Google Chrome). xD


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 12, 2014)

12 days in and doing good! I may need to buy a new daytime moisturizer for the warmer weather, but thats it. And in may I'm going to buy some really good waterproof mu for a music festival I'm going to. However, I've been spending a lot on clothes, which is turning into a slight problem.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

That new Pantone collection at Sephora is really testing me. Orchid cream blush! That lipstick! The illuminator! So pretty!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 12, 2014)

day 12th and no makeup purchases! I do need shampoo, which will be my one exception, but otherwise doing good. woop woop! I've been rather quiet around here lately due to family drama and stuff going on...but I've held strong and keep reading here on lunch break to see what you guys are up to.

We find out Monday (or so) if we for sure have the house....so here's to crossing my fingers and hoping it works out.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 12, 2014)

Almost half way there!!! So far I'm batting 100% and I am super proud of myself!! However I'm mentally planning all the things I can buy next month soooooooo....oh well. Still counts.

Good luck with the house @jaylilee!!


----------



## page5 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nearly mid month! For whatever reason, this month has been more difficult for me than Jan and Feb. I have been soooooo tempted to buy a few things. I've walked away or left a full cart on a site but the gimmes are testing me. I am nearly out of hairspray so I'm hoping I have a trial size in my stash because I really want to make this a no buy month. My hair is stubborn - I need a little taming spraying in the morning  

Good luck @jaylilee - sending new home thoughts your way.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Almost half way there!!! So far I'm batting 100% and I am super proud of myself!! However I'm mentally planning all the things I can buy next month soooooooo....oh well. Still counts.

Good luck with the house @jaylilee!!
lol I think planning is like 60% of the fun anyway. 

Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nearly mid month! For whatever reason, this month has been more difficult for me than Jan and Feb. I have been soooooo tempted to buy a few things. I've walked away or left a full cart on a site but the gimmes are testing me. I am nearly out of hairspray so I'm hoping I have a trial size in my stash because I really want to make this a no buy month. My hair is stubborn - I need a little taming spraying in the morning  

Good luck @jaylilee - sending new home thoughts your way. 

Spring is so hard to resist though because all beauty companies start putting out their spring collections, bright, pretty, and all around lovely to look at and play with. I'm trying my best to not look at emails, websites, etc that would fuel my lemmings for new items. Plus I have enough to make a billion spring looks and not miss buying things. I'm going to have to steer very clear of the makeup section when I go get a new bottle of shampoo today. 

I'm trying to also divert myself by thinking about how I'll organize and decorate my new home, and already planning my garden! I know the current lady has planted all of the flower beds for this spring, but already trying to think of what I might plant in the fall for next spring (I am REALLY into tulips, dahlias, peonies, garden roses, gerbera daisies ... basically any type of flower that can make a great cut flower for interior decor). 

And thank you! definitely need those thoughts.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 12, 2014)

So far so good this month. I've purchased a couple of small replacement items and have resisted the urge to splurge on things I don't need.


----------



## page5 (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, my stash is smaller - my teenager needed cleanser and moisturizer so she walked away with about a dozen deluxe samples/foil packets. Some extra products are a good thing with a couple of daughters. I also gave her one of my black eyeliners because I rarely wear black and she wears it every day. As I was sorting through my stuff I realized that I have my makeup well organized but not my skincare. Should be a good project for this weekend.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2014)

Just realized it's the 13th and I haven't spent one penny on makeup or skin care! I used a gift card to make a purchase at Ulta earlier in the month, but it was just for Primer and makeup sponges. (And no $ came out of my bank account so it doesn't count!) The great thing is my husband's aunt was here for a visit, and she's my shopping buddy! When she's here I tend to go overboard at Kohl's, Ulta, thrift shops, and restaurants. We did eat out a bunch, but I assure you I spent hundreds LESS than I usually do. Nothing at Kohls, used a gift card at Ulta, and spent $15 at a thrift shop picking up new shorts for this summer. Haha I think she thought I was sick! So for now I'll check out the Pacifica IpsyMe next week and keep my eye out for the beauty.com GWPs. But I think my shopping obsession may be officially broken!


----------



## saku (Mar 13, 2014)

time to update! i'm still doing good for march. didn't buy anything this week yet. so far for march, my beauty purchases are: 

2 makeup books from ebay totaling $11.19 (WIN!)

l'occitane promo $3.xx mini hand cream set 

krazy glue for $2.89, also from ebay (counted as beauty purchase, cause i need it to glue some sephora and mac brush ferrules.. i don't get them wet and am always careful..but still...sigh..)

ud optical blurring brush from ulta (used a gift card, so $0 spent)

giant bottle of aussie moist conditioner from target ($5.40) - finally bought a replacement since i'm running out of conditioner samples(!). i still have plenty of shampoo samples, so i'm still not replacing that yet. and my hair is really fuss-free and thankfully it's not getting mad at me for changing shampoos everyday. LOL 

grand total of let's say $23!! and it's almost already mid-month. i feel really happy about this!

i've been contemplating getting some more hakuhodo brushes (i bought 5 in october last year, and i'm in love!). i'm thinking a $200 budget for this purchase. i'll wait for a little bit though, and use part of my tax refund for this. it's a pretty big purchase, but i know it's gonna be worth it. hmmm.. i don't know..maybe i should just save my money??

boyfriend and i booked our tickets to the philippines for december!! we got it pretty cheap at $1300 each! i'm so thrilled! next up is booking flights for the islands that we want to go to while we're there. ohh... researching for travel stuff gives me headaches and makes me dizzy (literally!), but my bf will never do it. haha

also, i'm getting paid tomorrow! wooohooo!


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought the one thing that was on my Replace list for next month: setting powder. I have like 2 weeks left on the current one I own, and Rimmel Stay Matte is 50% off at Walgreens this week! I accidentally broke one first and went to pay for it anyway since it was my fault it broke. They told me that they would donate it to the women's shelter to help the women prepare for job interviews! They said if I had swatched it or something they would have damaged it out, but since only the side of the lid was broken off it was still in good condition and good for donation. Also wore my brand new purple Rimmel mascara today and got a lot of compliments on it! (These are my first two Rimmel products ever, and the mascara was 2/$2.25 on clearance so I'm good with breaking my no-buy for it lol.) I really liked how it looked on me when it was hit by sunlight. It made me grin a bit wider all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

Not quite a no-buy, but it still feels like an accomplishment: I flipped 600 Birchbox points over to gift cards! I wasn't sure when they expired, so I was thinking about just using them up for miscellaneous things and starting with a zero balance, but then I realized there wasn't really anything I wanted at the moment. So: gift cards! No expiration, and they don't have to be used in even increments of 100, so I won't lose points if I don't buy an even $10-increment. I just need to remember to do this every time I hit 100 points from now on!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not quite a no-buy, but it still feels like an accomplishment: I flipped 600 Birchbox points over to gift cards! I wasn't sure when they expired, so I was thinking about just using them up for miscellaneous things and starting with a zero balance, but then I realized there wasn't really anything I wanted at the moment. So: gift cards! No expiration, and they don't have to be used in even increments of 100, so I won't lose points if I don't buy an even $10-increment. I just need to remember to do this every time I hit 100 points from now on!
That's genius! I might start doing this.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

The following DOES NOT qualify as breaking a my low-buy plan even though I kind of whited out a little bit at the total when I saw it:  I just paid for the Espionage Cosmetics #NerdMakeup Bundle with an extra set of nail wraps (I've got to have a second set to set aside for Rose City Comic Con in September!) and a Browncoats-themed eyeshadow collection.  This order is very specifically a pre-order of items to be picked up at the con at the end of the month!  I would have been buying them there at the con, and the money was actually budgeted for this specific expense, but this way, I'm guaranteed to have my stuff reserved and not risk them running out of something as happened at RCCC last year when I tried to buy the Browncoats collection (to their credit, they did offer to send a set to me after the con with no charge for shipping, but there's something about having it *in my hands* right then and there that had to happen).

In *completely* unrelated news, uh, I think I have a BIRD IN THE VENT OVER MY STOVE.  I could hear weird banging in the kitchen, so I went in to see what was going on because the only weird thing I could come up with was a mouse, AND THEN I HEARD A BIRD CAWING OVER THE STOVE.  I'm scared to try to get it out because what the *hell* do you do in this situation?  And also because I've been watching _Bates Motel_ all week, so I've got a Hitchcock frame of mind going on.  Wait, okay, it's quieted down.  I'm hoping it got out.  So fucking weird.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 13, 2014)

I brought a Makeup Geek pigment that has been sold out for over a month so I don't feel bad at all. Other than that, I haven't brought anything else this month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 13, 2014)

I just spent $15 on storenvy buying Julep nail polishes... But I talked myself out of spending $40 or so on Julep mystery boxes, so it's not tooooo terrible.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm so happy with my low-buy this month. I'm able to go into stores and buy only what I went in for (such as, I can go to Target to pick up a prescription and NOT buy anything else!) for the first time ever. I made two small purchases and the total was like $32. I found them both through the a Enablers thread so I think starting tomorrow I'm going to stop looking at that thread. There was a deal posted earlier, I clicked through and loaded up a cart and promo codes...then successfully closed out of the window. So proud of myself right now!


----------



## saku (Mar 14, 2014)

gahh...i still can't decide what to get with my $5 ulta gift card. normally, i have already bought_ something_ at this point given the free shipping....but i just can't....there's nothing i need at ulta right now. T_T haha


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  gahh...i still can't decide what to get with my $5 ulta gift card. normally, i have already bought_ something_ at this point given the free shipping....but i just can't....there's nothing i need at ulta right now. T_T haha
I would save it until they have a good GWP. That way you get money off and a good GWP.


----------



## saku (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would save it until they have a good GWP. That way you get money off and a good GWP.
thanks! that really makes sense, but i have a problem with gift cards floating around. i get uneasy. lol


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2014)

> thanks! that really makes sense, but i have a problem with gift cards floating around. i get uneasy. lol


 Here's my solution: I have a wallet just for gift cards. They all go in there until I have no money, which happens with depressing frequency, or until I go on vacation. Knowing they are specifically set aside for a future event has made me calm down about spending them RIGHT THIS VERY MINUTE. Part of settling into a no-/low-buy is figuring out how to lay off the gift cards when they're RIGHT THERE DEMANDING TO BE SPENT!


----------



## katcole (Mar 14, 2014)

I hit a poor me I deserve something for working so hard thing this month.I work from 53 to 88 hours a week plus have all kinds of health issues and medical eauipttment to pay for a month but after that 88 hour week I said screw it I bought me a cheap tablet my laptop didn't work and I was Stressing out. I do have a tablet to send back so I need to send it in to get a refund,it died so that will pretty much pay for this one. I also bought a brand new camera off my son for 80 bucks,didn't need it but wanted .I'm tired of every penny going to bills once in awhile you got to splurge but dang then my car dies 800 to fix it.He let me pay half at the time. So thank gosh I worked all that overtime. Now I have 4 other old bills sneak up on me,and my over time is getting sparse so I work all I can when I can.I cancelled Ipsy a few months ago after that stinky bag made me sick and other reasons. I did buy some color nail polish,it looks leathery,matte 'it 1.99 ,I canceled ipsy becauce I hate nail olish but lol I've bought two bottles in the last month go figure.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Despite my "I'm quitting my low buy" post last month, I'm not. I need to keep myself accountable. When I got my tax refund, I used it to pay my credit card balance and make bigger payments to my student loans. It felt SO GOOD to pay more towards my loans, and then I started thinking: if I stopped buying random makeup and clothes and getting takeout all the time, I could probably cut off a year of payments on these damn loans.

So, here are my goals for this month:
- keep ipsy bag
- bring lunch to work EVERY DAY; this could save me about $100-200 for the month.
- I will allow myself to buy a couple things from the sephora 15% off sale (whether its in march or april), but so far I only want a ysl lippie anyways.
- Pay $1000 to my loans instead of the usual $800
- Save $300 instead of the usual $200

I also recently switched banks to avoid rediculous fees, and to have an actual interest rate on my savings. *My year long goal is to have $5,000 in my savings.* So far I have about 1,400. So we'll see; that will be a bit tough.

My goal for savings this year is $5,000 as well. 
It was actually my New Years Resolution!!!

I am feeling terrible that I'm not where I should be. You are doing great! I've broken it down and at this time we should have about $1100 so you're ahead of schedule 






I however, am only at $450 because I am admittedly _*ADDICTED *_ to online shopping and am constantly bombarded with emails from all my favorite stores for both myself and my 5 year old son. I just LOVE buying him clothes, he's so handsome



 and I love when people compliment his outfits - The silly thing is, he's 5 and could care less about clothes!!! AND for me- I HAVE ENOUGH!!!! Enough shoes, enough tops, TOO MANY jeans, etc.... I feel a bit different than ya'll cause I've only recently got into makeup, and my collection consists of mainly drugstore products which get used regularly and replaced as needed. No stockpiles, yet-- (but I fear this site will change that...)


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 14, 2014)

> My goal for savings this year is $5,000 as well.Â  It was actually my New Years Resolution!!! I am feeling terrible that I'm not where I should be. You are doing great! I've broken it down and at this time we should have about $1100 so you're ahead of scheduleÂ :clap I however, am only at $450 because I am admittedly _*ADDICTEDÂ *_Â to online shopping and am constantly bombarded with emails from all my favorite stores for both myself and my 5 year old son.Â I just LOVE buying him clothes, he's so handsome Â and I love when people compliment his outfits - The silly thing is, he's 5 and could care less about clothes!!! AND for me- I HAVE ENOUGH!!!! Enough shoes, enough tops, TOO MANY jeans, etc.... I feel a bit different than ya'll cause I've only recently got into makeup, and my collection consists of mainlyÂ drugstore products which get used regularly and replaced as needed. No stockpiles, yet--Â (but I fear this site will change that...)


 You can do it! I find that deleting emails from stores before I even open them is a good way to avoid overspending online. But I get what you mean, it's so fun to just go online and pick things out, and then for a week or two to be excited waiting for it to arrive! As for the makeup, I'd suggest making up a list of how many of each makeup item you'd like to own. For example, maybe you don't want more than 5 lipsticks. Then when you're shopping you'll put a lot of thought into purchasing any lipsticks, because those 5 need to be special! I never did any of this, and I now have a collection that is probably 2-3x what I would realistically ever need.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a job interview Sunday!!!!!!
I've never had a job before except at my Uncle's old restaurant. (Pathetic IMO, I'm 17.)
I'm so nervous/excited!!!! It's at a beauty store. I really hope they hire me!


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a job interview Sunday!!!!!!
I've never had a job before except at my Uncle's old restaurant. (Pathetic IMO, I'm 17.)
I'm so nervous/excited!!!! It's at a beauty store. I really hope they hire me!
Good luck!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a job interview Sunday!!!!!!
I've never had a job before except at my Uncle's old restaurant. (Pathetic IMO, I'm 17.)
I'm so nervous/excited!!!! It's at a beauty store. I really hope they hire me!
Exciting! Good luck!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 14, 2014)

Our 2 day Chicago trip has been very non-make up oriented YAY. We went to a Walgreens with a look boutique and I didn't pick anything up but it's nice to finally know my shade in the Balm's tinted moisturizer in case they ever go on sale again. I did pop into the benefit boutique but it was so packed that all I got from there was a greeting. I'm so glad I didn't have a "but I'm on vacation and deserve pretties because I'm writing a thesis" moment while we're out here. Plus, the money we spent on food, drinks, records, and zines was more than enough and I didn't need to rock the budget with a make up haul  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Mar 14, 2014)

i'm trying to resist a good deal right now....... value sets always get me...but really, i'm only interested in one of the products in the set (the mascara)...so off to ebay to look at the mascara, and it's pretty cheap there too...so i added it to my watch list, and maybe buy it in a few days.......


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 14, 2014)

@BSquared @lioness90 Thank you guys! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a job interview Sunday!!!!!!
I've never had a job before except at my Uncle's old restaurant. (Pathetic IMO, I'm 17.)
I'm so nervous/excited!!!! It's at a beauty store. I really hope they hire me!
Congrats!  I hope you get it. 

P.s. I didn't have a job until I was 19 and that was barely even a real job (I was a tutor at my university which was really not like a real job anyway).  I didn't get my first "real" job until I was 21!


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The following DOES NOT qualify as breaking a my low-buy plan even though I kind of whited out a little bit at the total when I saw it:  I just paid for the Espionage Cosmetics #NerdMakeup Bundle with an extra set of nail wraps (I've got to have a second set to set aside for Rose City Comic Con in September!) and a Browncoats-themed eyeshadow collection.  This order is very specifically a pre-order of items to be picked up at the con at the end of the month!  I would have been buying them there at the con, and the money was actually budgeted for this specific expense, but this way, I'm guaranteed to have my stuff reserved and not risk them running out of something as happened at RCCC last year when I tried to buy the Browncoats collection (to their credit, they did offer to send a set to me after the con with no charge for shipping, but there's something about having it *in my hands* right then and there that had to happen).

In *completely* unrelated news, uh, I think I have a BIRD IN THE VENT OVER MY STOVE.  I could hear weird banging in the kitchen, so I went in to see what was going on because the only weird thing I could come up with was a mouse, AND THEN I HEARD A BIRD CAWING OVER THE STOVE.  I'm scared to try to get it out because what the *hell* do you do in this situation?  And also because I've been watching _Bates Motel_ all week, so I've got a Hitchcock frame of mind going on.  Wait, okay, it's quieted down.  I'm hoping it got out.  So fucking weird. 
This is off topic but I'm obsessed with Bates Motel.  I can't get enough of that show.  Any luck with finding out if it was actually a bird?  Is it still there?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is off topic but I'm obsessed with Bates Motel.  I can't get enough of that show.  Any luck with finding out if it was actually a bird?  Is it still there? 

No clue what happened.  There are a lot of birds around my apartment, especially this time of year (and extra-especially when the cherry and plum trees start producing fruit), so if you think something's a bird, it usually is!  I've had my front window dive-bombed multiple times, even when the blinds are down.  It seems to be gone now, so I'm just crossing my fingers that this remains the case!

And I just got word that my favorite indie perfumer is officially planning on bringing back a mammoth beloved fragrance collection this summer.  So excited!  I'm going to have to start saving up like whoa for this one.  I've got several oils I will need full bottles of, and I'll pick up decants of the rest, plus there is one particular scent in the collection that I will be buying extra of for my aunt's birthday and Christmas presents, so I'm probably looking at a few hundred bucks.  I'll have to start posting more stuff on eBay once I get back from the con because any money in PayPal right now goes to the con!

(And *so happy* with the March GDE OTM.  I was *just* thinking I wanted to pick up a color like this, and it magically showed up in my mailbox.  I'm really not needing to go hunting down a particular kind of color I'm lusting after since GDE keeps sending out OTMs in exactly the color I want.  I just have to wait until my package arrives, and then I can embrace the magic.)


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 15, 2014)

I went inside Sephora today and did not buy anything!  I even said no when they offered me a basket while I was looking around.  Willpower to the people!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2014)

Yikes. *So glad* that _Ru Paul's Drag Race_ doesn't list the products used. I want all of the blush and eyeshadow, and I'm pretty sure I would have a very large box headed my way if I knew what specific shades they used!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 15, 2014)

poo. just got my first paycheck from my internship. i think there might have been a misunderstanding between my offer letter and what payroll is saying i am to be paid. what i thought i was going to be paid, based on the officer letter, is definitely not whats on the check!... like a huge discrepancy to where the amount on my check is head-scratchingly strange! i'm sure once I call the payroll office on Monday it will all be cleared up but... yanno. that's just kinda really super confusing and of course, i'll feel nervous until its 100% clear what i should be taking home on a bi-weekly basis.

this will further reign in any random spending for the weekend; especially since i'm post mini-vacation.

ugh. sorry just had to rant.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 15, 2014)

Add me to the low buy list. The hospital I work for suddenly decided they wanted someone there full time on weekends instead of on call. Taking call once in a while was an extra 10-15 thousand bucks a year for me which feels like a pretty huge cut now that it's gone. I cancelled all my subs except FFFvip for starters. I don't wear makeup so I'm not worried about buying any. I've got to cut down on eating out when I'm too tired to cook. My "stuff" is slowly taking over one of my bedrooms. I need to declutter and stop thinking that I need to buy everything I see lol.


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

guys.....i just spent $290 on hakuhodo and koyudo brushes. i think i'm gonna pass out.... i hope this does not spiral into out of control shopping again. T_T

this has to be done though.....or so i tell myself.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

> guys.....i just spent $290 on hakuhodo and koyudo brushes. i think i'm gonna pass out.... i hope this does not spiral into out of control shopping again. T_T this has to be done though.....or so i tell myself.Â


 Not helping: OMG PM me when they come in I've been eyeing some.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guys.....i just spent $290 on hakuhodo and koyudo brushes. i think i'm gonna pass out.... i hope this does not spiral into out of control shopping again. T_T

this has to be done though.....or so i tell myself. 
I love hakuhodo brushes so I don't even have it in me to reprimand you lol. i've never tried out koyudo, but plan on slowly building up my brush collection as they are tools, so I don't feel the need to put myself on a no-buy for them, though as of right now i'm on a full no-buy for everything so brush shopping will basically be on hold until thanksgiving or so...


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not helping: OMG PM me when they come in I've been eyeing some.
PMd you my hakuhodo eye brushes, for now. haha

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love hakuhodo brushes so I don't even have it in me to reprimand you lol. i've never tried out koyudo, but plan on slowly building up my brush collection as they are tools, so I don't feel the need to put myself on a no-buy for them, though as of right now i'm on a full no-buy for everything so brush shopping will basically be on hold until thanksgiving or so... 

i knooow.. i also see them as an investment! i love my eye brushes so much, and some of them has replaced my MAC brushes..i had to get face brushes too! and i legitimately need face brushes...


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PMd you my hakuhodo eye brushes, for now. haha

i knooow.. i also see them as an investment! i love my eye brushes so much, and some of them has replaced my MAC brushes..i had to get face brushes too! and i legitimately need face brushes...
I'm in serious need of a good blush brush, a nice concealer/under eye area brush, a good bronzer brush (a small one to do a bit of contouring with) and a good highlighter brush...I currently have 2 large real technique brushes (the largest one they have) and love it as a powder brush.... its big enough to cover lots of space without it being overwhelmingly large for my face, and it's soft. my face gets so irritated, so finding a good powder brush (plus no shedding!) is amazing. I'd recommend looking into those. 

I also consider brushes an investment. With good care they last for yeaaaarssssss, especially ones like hakuhodo, which can last decades if taken care of properly.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 16, 2014)

BH is tempting me....but shipping at $8!? That's half the cost of the items I want to buy. No thank you.


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

spent so much today.. T_T 

but...i decided i'm gonna sell a couple of my lomography film cameras too (anyone do lomography here?) i was really into film photography before i got into makeup. i have the whole shebang, and used to develop my own film too (black &amp; white, and colored). so...i can also sell my film developing paraphernalia. i also have lots of unused film i can sell... the thing is ever since i met my boyfriend, i stopped doing film photography. he didn't really appreciate it, and i didn't pursue it further. i don't think i'll use these lomography cameras anymore (and i do have a film slr, if ever i want to do film photography again)...so maybe i should sell them, and channel my money to my new love?

...


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in serious need of a good blush brush, a nice concealer/under eye area brush, a good bronzer brush (a small one to do a bit of contouring with) and a good highlighter brush...I currently have 2 large real technique brushes (the largest one they have) and love it as a powder brush.... its big enough to cover lots of space without it being overwhelmingly large for my face, and it's soft. my face gets so irritated, so finding a good powder brush (plus no shedding!) is amazing. I'd recommend looking into those. 

I also consider brushes an investment. With good care they last for yeaaaarssssss, especially ones like hakuhodo, which can last decades if taken care of properly.
those are pretty much the brushes i bought today! but i won't tell which ones specifically  cause i don't want to enable you


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  spent so much today.. T_T 

but...i decided i'm gonna sell a couple of my lomography film cameras too (anyone do lomography here?) i was really into film photography before i got into makeup. i have the whole shebang, and used to develop my own film too (black &amp; white, and colored). so...i can also sell my film developing paraphernalia. i also have lots of unused film i can sell... the thing is ever since i met my boyfriend, i stopped doing film photography. he didn't really appreciate it, and i didn't pursue it further. i don't think i'll use these lomography cameras anymore (and i do have a film slr, if ever i want to do film photography again)...so maybe i should sell them, and channel my money to my new love?

...
My boyfriend does this! he also developed his own film and was super good at it. let me know what you have and i'll run it by him and see if he's interested. he has a crazy film camera collection but since he started working he hasn't been taking as much pictures. we still have access to dark rooms and such but i think he would be interested in your cameras and film, at least!


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My boyfriend does this! he also developed his own film and was super good at it. let me know what you have and i'll run it by him and see if he's interested. he has a crazy film camera collection but since he started working he hasn't been taking as much pictures. we still have access to dark rooms and such but i think he would be interested in your cameras and film, at least!
WOW! that's great to hear! i used to develop my film in my own bathroom. i sealed the window with cardboard and aluminum foil, and would seal the door seams with aluminum foil and duct tape! i would then hang the developed rolls for drying on the soap holder in the shower/tub with a clamp thingy. hahahaha! it was a lot of fun and so calming when i do it. but since i moved in with my bf, i can't do this anymore. he doesn't want me putting foil and duct tape all over the door and windows! LOL 

i have a white sprocket rocket and the diana mini. i had a colorsplash camera but got rid of it a long time ago. i have some redscale film, some illford black&amp;white, and some expired fujifilm superia 100.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now, i don't know what to do with the chemicals! they're pretty nasty stuff..


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought two julep polishes today, but I decided it was ok since I wanted to support the Malala campaign and I got the Margot free with the freegold promo code.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 16, 2014)

Another weekend of not buying makeup! I did however spend about $100 on St. Patty's day between clothes/accessories and drinks. 






But honestly, I'd rather be spending my money going out with my friends than on makeup.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I kinda failed. Bought something but it was something I've been wanting for a REALLY long time and it was less than $20. I also failed last night at my "don't go to the casino" rule....but my husband won and that paid for my no buy breakage plus some so I ain't gonna be too mad at myself. Could have been a lot worse!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those are pretty much the brushes i bought today! but i won't tell which ones specifically  cause i don't want to enable you 



 
hah! DO TELL!

I do love looking. I'm pretty good at not messing up my no-buy, but It'd be great to look at some to put on my wishlist.


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hah! DO TELL!

I do love looking. I'm pretty good at not messing up my no-buy, but It'd be great to look at some to put on my wishlist. 
LOL! if you've googled hakuhodo brushes, chances are you've come across sweetmakeuptemptations.com by sonia. she also has a facebook site, and i messaged her for advice. i also did a bunch of research, and together with her recommendations formulated my brush list to buy:

here they are (and my intended application in parenthesis)

Koyudo BP008 (Powder brush for finishing powders and such)

Hakuhodo G5554 = B5554-4mm Powder &amp; Liquid Brush round/angled (liquid foundation)

- J110 Blush Brush Round &amp; Flat (blush brush)

- J125R Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush Round &amp; Angled (under-eye concealer)

- J544 Blush &amp; Foundation Brush Round &amp; Flat (cream blush/foundation)

- J5521 Highlighter Brush Tapered (highlighting/contouring/setting powder on under eyes)

that's it! 6 brushes for almost $300.. i guess it could be worse. haha!

i'm pretty happy with my selection!! 



 especially excited about the J125R and the Koyudo brush....and really, everything!!!! waaahh i'm freakin' out! LOL

also, i got an email saying that my hakuhodo order will ship tomorrow! wooohooo! the koyudo brush is coming straight from Japan, so we'll he how long that's gonna take. i picked the cheapest shipping option. haha

what do you think of this list?


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! if you've googled hakuhodo brushes, chances are you've come across sweetmakeuptemptations.com by sonia. she also has a facebook site, and i messaged her for advice. i also did a bunch of research, and together with her recommendations formulated my brush list to buy:

here they are (and my intended application in parenthesis)

Koyudo BP008 (Powder brush for finishing powders and such)

Hakuhodo G5554 = B5554-4mm Powder &amp; Liquid Brush round/angled (liquid foundation)

- J110 Blush Brush Round &amp; Flat (blush brush)

- J125R Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush Round &amp; Angled (under-eye concealer)

- J544 Blush &amp; Foundation Brush Round &amp; Flat (cream blush/foundation)

- J5521 Highlighter Brush Tapered (highlighting/contouring/setting powder on under eyes)

that's it! 6 brushes for almost $300.. i guess it could be worse. haha!

i'm pretty happy with my selection!! 



 especially excited about the J125R and the Koyudo brush....and really, everything!!!! waaahh i'm freakin' out! LOL

also, i got an email saying that my hakuhodo order will ship tomorrow! wooohooo! the koyudo brush is coming straight from Japan, so we'll he how long that's gonna take. i picked the cheapest shipping option. haha

what do you think of this list? 




I don't doubt it was spendy! I got mine after stumbling across her blog too and the $100-something I spent for 5 eye brushes was SO worth it.  That looks like a fantastic list, actually! I think I have all of those brushes on my wishlist... I promised myself for my next birthday, my gift will be brushes and a couple of illamasqua blushes. so right now, im sticking to my no-buy fervently to save up the pennies lol.


----------



## saku (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't doubt it was spendy! I got mine after stumbling across her blog too and the $100-something I spent for 5 eye brushes was SO worth it.  That looks like a fantastic list, actually! I think I have all of those brushes on my wishlist... I promised myself for my next birthday, my gift will be brushes and a couple of illamasqua blushes. so right now, im sticking to my no-buy fervently to save up the pennies lol.
sounds like a great birthday coming up! good luck! you seem to be doing pretty good   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

in my defense, i managed to deposit $700 to my bank account this March alone all from paypal, i.e. ebay sales. i worked hard on selling on ebay, and it paid off! i'll list more stuff if i can, but my 50 free listings was long spent, and ebay is not giving me any promotions right now. so i have to wait til april to list some more. i know it's not good, but i'm anxiously waiting for the $580 worth of stuff i still have listed on ebay to sell. gaahhhh.. as if something will change if i keep checking. LOL (sorry if i'm chatty today, just kind of talking to myself, i guess? but only to the whole world.)


----------



## Krystan (Mar 16, 2014)

> sounds like a great birthday coming up! good luck! you seem to be doing pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in my defense, i managed to depositÂ $700 to my bank account this March alone all from paypal, i.e. ebay sales. i worked hard on selling on ebay, and it paid off! i'll list more stuff if i can, but my 50 free listings was long spent, and ebay is not giving me any promotions right now. so i have to wait til april to list some more. i know it's not good, but i'm anxiously waiting for the $580 worth of stuff i still have listed on ebay to sell. gaahhhh.. as if something will change if i keep checking. LOL (sorry if i'm chatty today, just kind of talking to myself, i guess? but only to the whole world.)


 You have given me a great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fund my makeup by selling my stuff! Hehe. I would like to have a brush collection someday... I'm barely learning


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, so I'm so busy that I haven't even had time to buy anything, but I'm having a hard month! I am having lots of work and facing a divorce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's mid-May so, at least we only have to go about 15 more days, people, chins up!

Eugh, there's a special right now on some mascara I like, and I'm not sure if I should break my no-buy to get it on sale or not... I might just rather end March successful in my no-buy. What do you think, ladies?

Some tips:

1. Request samples to combat the 'I need new stuff' syndrome.

2. Do the Warby Parker "Try-5 eyeglass frames at Home for free" thing to assuage the 'any packages for me today?' syndrome

3. Just say 'no' to yourself!

4. Get really busy!


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's happening again: that 2/3 point of the month when I want to buy makeup! Right now I want the 500 pt st. Tropez gift from sephora. I've been saving my points for a while for something I really want. Can I just order a 500 point perk with no other purchases?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

i want to buy a ton of clothes right now but i feel like i shouldn't since i'm trying to lose weight. lol i told myself no new clothes until i lose weight/drop a few sizes and that was like..a semester ago. oopsies.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 17, 2014)

> i want to buy a ton of clothes right now but i feel like i shouldn't since i'm trying to lose weight. lol i told myself no new clothes until i lose weight/drop a few sizes and that was like..a semester ago. oopsies.


 You could always buy a couple of things in the meantime! It would make you feel fabulous and then you'd have more motivation for your weight loss goals. Not trying to be an enabler, but sometimes you can compromise instead of choosing between indulgence and deprivation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's happening again: that 2/3 point of the month when I want to buy makeup! Right now I want the 500 pt st. Tropez gift from sephora. I've been saving my points for a while for something I really want. Can I just order a 500 point perk with no other purchases?
Unfortunately not. But you can order a body wash cap for $1! Or you can get JUST point perks in store without any additional purchase. At least my store has let me.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Unfortunately not. But you can order a body wash cap for $1! Or you can get JUST point perks in store without any additional purchase. At least my store has let me.


 I ended up getting the chloe perfume rollerball. I had originally planned on getting the large bottle during chic week, but now I won't, which will save me about $100. A rollerball will last me for at least 6 months I think, I already own about 5 perfumes. Plus now I'll be getting that point perk and the usual 3 samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok I"m going off the rails here.

After yesterday's completely un-needed purchase, I bought a few items of clothing today too. While clothing isn't specifically in my no-buy and not something I tend to buy excessively, it's the start of the buying process. Tomorrow's going to be hard with being off work, being bored, and having money.

I'm self aware enough to know that some weird personal stuff going on (basically something I'm upset about but SHOULD NOT BE under any circumstances) is making me want to try and make myself feel better by "But look at all the pretties I have!"

 Having money DOES NOT MEAN needing to buy stuff. I'm hoping it snows so I don't want to drive. Gotta get back on track here.....I think I'm going to go through my entire stash tomorrow and just mess around with stuff all day to come up with new combos, and toss some stuff I never use.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2014)

Whoa. I'm going to go totally morbid and inappropriate here: I'm seriously thinking about picking up the Bobbi Brown/L'Wren Scott collaboration today for the resale value. (Well, okay, I actually had been thinking I wanted it enough to shell out seventy bucks, but now I'm thinking I might buy it and set it aside to see how things shake out with the line.)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 17, 2014)

I feel like I really need to start up my no-buy again. I have been failing miserably! There is NO Sephoras around me for like 2hours which makes it super easy for me, but my boy toy took me to his home (we met at college) 3hrs away and he took me to Sephora. I was in 2 different ones for an hour just salivating. All I bought was a Nars blush...I needed to buy something so I could get the free UD naked gloss. It was only one thing, but as a college student a $30 blush is kind of a ridiculous thing for me to purchase. I have made other purchases too. I had to have a Lorac kit. Yep.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I"m going off the rails here.

After yesterday's completely un-needed purchase, I bought a few items of clothing today too. While clothing isn't specifically in my no-buy and not something I tend to buy excessively, it's the start of the buying process. Tomorrow's going to be hard with being off work, being bored, and having money.

I'm self aware enough to know that some weird personal stuff going on (basically something I'm upset about but SHOULD NOT BE under any circumstances) is making me want to *try and make myself feel better by "But look at all the pretties I have!"*

 Having money DOES NOT MEAN needing to buy stuff. I'm hoping it snows so I don't want to drive. Gotta get back on track here.....I think I'm going to go through my entire stash tomorrow and just mess around with stuff all day to come up with new combos, and toss some stuff I never use.
You just summed up my entire financial situation perfectly. I don't eat my feelings, I throw money at them and dress them up in perfume and designer heels   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Must. Stop.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 17, 2014)

So I didn't get the job at the beauty store, but I did get another job at a place in my mall's food court! Not very glamorous, but hey I'm not expecting glamour for my first job. xD 
I'm surprised at myself. I had the WORST time doing a no buy last month! I kept spending. But I maybe bought one thing all of March, if even that, and the month is about half? way over! I think what helped was that I made a Hautelook order in February and it didn't ship until this month. So I got to enjoy a package and new products. (That also messed me up a little, because even though I ordered it in Feb., for some reason I felt like I still cheated this month.
I hope I can do well the next upcoming months too!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 17, 2014)

> So I didn't get the job at the beauty store, but I did get another job at a place in my mall's food court! Not very glamorous, but hey I'm not expecting glamour for my first job. xDÂ  I'm surprised at myself. I had the WORST time doing a no buy last month! I kept spending. But I maybe bought one thing all of March, if even that, and the month is about half? way over! I think what helped was that I made a Hautelook order in February and it didn't ship until this month. So I got to enjoy a package and new products. (That also messed me up a little, because even though I ordered it in Feb., for some reason I felt like I still cheated this month. I hope I can do well the next upcoming months too!


 Good for you.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 17, 2014)

Something great is going on...I don't know what it is, but I like it...I am able to walk into a store, peruse the makeup aisles, look at instagram photos, tumblr photos, makeup talk, and anything makeup related and NOT. WANT. ANYTHING.

It's like a switch has gone off on my brain. This is good. This is very good.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 17, 2014)

> Ok I"m going off the rails here. After yesterday's completely un-needed purchase, I bought a few items of clothing today too. While clothing isn't specifically in my no-buy and not something I tend to buy excessively, it's the start of the buying process. Tomorrow's going to be hard with being off work, being bored, and having money. I'm self aware enough to know that some weird personal stuff going on (basically something I'm upset about but SHOULD NOT BE under any circumstances) is making me want to try and make myself feel better by "But look at all the pretties I have!" Â Having money DOES NOT MEAN needing to buy stuff. I'm hoping it snows so I don't want to drive. Gotta get back on track here.....I think I'm going to go through my entire stash tomorrow and just mess around with stuff all day to come up with new combos, and toss some stuff I never use.


 When I'm feeling stressed, I try to do something nice for myself to relax. I paint my nails, take a bath, or put on a face mask. I'm able to use up some of my pretties plus it takes more time than placing an order at Sephora.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2014)

> Something great is going on...I don't know what it is, but I like it...I am able to walk into a store, peruse the makeup aisles, look at instagram photos, tumblr photos, makeup talk, and anything makeup related and NOT. WANT. ANYTHING. It's like a switch has gone off on my brain. This is good. This is very good.Â


 YES YES. I'm so proud of you! I was at this point a month ago. My "oooh pretty" senses tingle every now and then. But like... Nothing. No need to buy. During Chicago trip I had a good bit of product in my hands at Sephora and Nordstrom rack and then 5 minutes later I was like "meh. Nah. Not needed." I'm so proud of you!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2014)

I was fine til I got my Ulta catalog.  I swear, it's like a naughty magazine for me.  

"Oooh, look at that palette... and a GWP of MORE makeup? I must have it... unless... OMG the nail polishes come with a free clutch! And it's so pretty!  Oh wait this GWP comes with ANY purchase! I could have *two* GWP!!! For one purchase!!!"

Until I end up perched on the edge of the couch like Smeagol, convinced that somehow I have room for a Tarte palette, several Butter London polishes, a Bare Minerals set, and probably half of the Pacifica products they have in stock.

Heaven help me.  

(also, GWP = Gift With Purchase.  I'm a sucker for them.  Seriously, it's like:

Them: "Hey, wanna buy a lotion for $10?"

Me: "Nah."

Them: "What if we throw in two pieces of random crap?"

Me: "I'LL TAKE IT.")


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2014)

> Whoa. I'm going to go totally morbid and inappropriate here: I'm seriously thinking about picking up the Bobbi Brown/L'Wren Scott collaboration today for the resale value. (Well, okay, I actually had been thinking I wanted it enough to shell out seventy bucks, but now I'm thinking I might buy it and set it aside to see how things shake out with the line.)


 Aaand Sephora has already pulled it. I *knew* I should have ordered it as soon as the news broke. But Nordstrom still lists it. Hmm. *So* tempting!


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 17, 2014)

> I was fine til I got my Ulta catalog. Â I swear, it's like a naughty magazine for me. Â  "Oooh, look at that palette... and a GWP of MORE makeup? I must have it... unless... OMG the nail polishes come with a free clutch! And it's so pretty! Â Oh wait this GWP comes with ANY purchase! I could have *two* GWP!!! For one purchase!!!" Until I end up perched on the edge of the couch like Smeagol, convinced that somehow I have room for a Tarte palette, several Butter London polishes, a Bare Minerals set, and probably half of the Pacifica products they have in stock. Heaven help me. Â  (also, GWP = Gift With Purchase. Â I'm a sucker for them. Â Seriously, it's like: Them: "Hey, wanna buy a lotion for $10?" Me: "Nah." Them: "What if we throw in two pieces of random crap?" Me: "I'LL TAKE IT.")


 I know what you mean. Throw a discount code on top of a gwp and it is almost guaranteed to be in my shopping basket.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2014)

@chelsealady YES!  

I will say that it takes a *very* good deal for me to open my wallet, but these Ulta deals are killing me!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YES YES. I'm so proud of you! I was at this point a month ago. My "oooh pretty" senses tingle every now and then. But like... Nothing. No need to buy. During Chicago trip I had a good bit of product in my hands at Sephora and Nordstrom rack and then 5 minutes later I was like "meh. Nah. Not needed."

I'm so proud of you!!!!
We can do this! it's interesting to be in this position because for years I've just been CONSUMING it all...taking it all in and processing it, then blowing cash like it's my job. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was fine til I got my Ulta catalog.  I swear, it's like a naughty magazine for me.  

LOL My husband calls it my "makeup porn" ... yep. I think the only thing that looked remotely interesting to me was the laura gheller (spelling?) one but uhm... I don't need another highlighter, blush, or eyeshadow...so I shall pass.


----------



## saku (Mar 17, 2014)

i'm passing on ALL the ulta deals. yay me! i just don't need any more!!!! i did buy the formula x radiant orchid shade earlier at sephora. but that's all i bought! only $10.50 worth of stuff, so still good....... also spent $1.20 on mally beauty.. i'm on a slippery slope again! but trying hard!!


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've just been deleting all of the ulta emails before I can read them! I read one, and it was a great deal on some bareminerals, but I DON'T NEED IT. I DON'T. The only bareminerals products I see myself repurchasing are my mineral veil and stroke of light concealers. But I won't need them again for a good 6 months.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm proud of myself (well, so far today!) because I was just stressing over the Ulta 21 Days of Beauty too, and I even loaded up my cart with 3 tubes of Tarte's LCL, the free gift that comes with that, and some other stuff to get free shipping, then I opened Sephora and added some stuff to my cart there. But guess what? I just closed it all.

Why?

I don't know how I did it! But I guess doing so well this month after doing so poorly on my no-buys and low-buys has made me want to keep it up.

It's still a bit nagging, as I do like Tarte LCL... but it's not the perfect mascara for me, as I'd like it to be easier to remove, come in brown, and... be a bit less heavy and clumpy. So it's not my favorite mascara, so I should keep searching instead of stocking up on tubes. I mean, it's a great deal, but damn if I don't need more mascara right now- I have a ton of samples I should just get through, and I've been wanting to try other mascaras before settling.

This deal will come around again eventually, so if I find out it *is* the best mascara for me, I'll stock up then.

Samples of mascara I have right now:

1. Clinique High Impact

2. Clinique Lash Doubling

3. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

4. Tarte Lights Camera Flashes

5. Lancome Hypnose

6. Lancome Definicils

7. Benefit They're Real X3

8. My current full-size tube of Tarte LCL

So, although some of those are not cruelty-free, I may just use them up, or I may decide I want to sell them on Ebay... we'll see, but it's plain to see I have plenty of mascara for... a few months, hahahha! Maybe even a year!

I want to thank you all for helping me stay strong!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 18, 2014)

> I'm proud of myself (well, so far today!) because I was just stressing over the Ulta 21 Days of Beauty too, and I even loaded up my cart with 3 tubes of Tarte's LCL, the free gift that comes with that, and some other stuff to get free shipping, then I opened Sephora and added some stuff to my cart there. But guess what? I just closed it all. Why? I don't know how I did it! But I guess doing so well this month after doing so poorly on my no-buys and low-buys has made me want to keep it up. It's still a bit nagging, as I do like Tarte LCL... but it's not the perfect mascara for me, as I'd like it to be easier to remove, come in brown, and... be a bit less heavy and clumpy. So it's not my favorite mascara, so I should keep searching instead of stocking up on tubes. I mean, it's a great deal, but damn if I don't need more mascara right now- I have a ton of samples I should just get through, and I've been wanting to try other mascaras before settling. This deal will come around again eventually, so if I find out it *is* the best mascara for me, I'll stock up then. Samples of mascara I have right now: 1. Clinique High Impact 2. Clinique Lash Doubling 3. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes 4. Tarte Lights Camera Flashes 5. Lancome Hypnose 6. Lancome Definicils 7. Benefit They're Real X3 8. My current full-size tube of Tarte LCL So, although some of those are not cruelty-free, I may just use them up, or I may decide I want to sell them on Ebay... we'll see, but it's plain to see I have plenty of mascara for... a few months, hahahha! Maybe even a year! I want to thank you all for helping me stay strong!


 I LOVE Clinique's lash doubling. I stopped using Tarte's mascaras because my lashes were falling out when I tried taking it off every night, and I would never get it all off. Then when I would apply mascara the next day, it would automatically clump because I still had it on my eyes from the day before. I had the same problem with They're Real. They give great drama, but the cons just aren't worth it. Especially having my eyelashes fall out!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm proud of myself (well, so far today!).

 
Yep. Why did I have to say "so far" EUGH! So, I ended up calling the local Ulta to see if they still had Tarte LCL in stock, and they did. So I bolted there, and picked up 2. I'm glad that if I was going to buy some, I did the store, because that way I don't have to pay shipping, or be tempted to spend $50 to get free shipping. I only spent $21.45 with tax, and I got a free full-size bottle of 'It's a 10 keratin leave-in conditioner' so I guess it's not all bad.

But, basically, I'm not so proud of myself anymore. I mean, I'm supposed to be on a no-buy, and even after listing all the reasons I shouldn't buy this, I did anyway. Why? I just don't know.... I just. Don't. Know.  It's hard! I think one of the reasons I caved is that one of the mascaras I want to try is by Physician's Formula, and it's $10, and I just couldn't handle the fact that I'd be paying $10 for a drugstore mascara, when I could get Tarte for the same price. Stupid side-ways logic! Eugh!

I can....well, I guess I can either return them, or deal with the purchases.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE Clinique's lash doubling. I stopped using Tarte's mascaras because my lashes were falling out when I tried taking it off every night, and I would never get it all off. Then when I would apply mascara the next day, it would automatically clump because I still had it on my eyes from the day before. I had the same problem with They're Real. They give great drama, but the cons just aren't worth it. Especially having my eyelashes fall out!
Aww man, I noticed it seems I'm missing a few bottom lashes on my right eye, and maybe it's because Tarte's LCL is so hard to remove? I wish I had read this before letting the pull of a deal take me.

Now I want to try getting a good balm cleanser to use for a pre-cleanse.... which means more things to add to my 'wish list'. But, I sent Ren an email asking for a sample of their balm cleanser, and they said they'd send me some, so at least I get a free sample to see if it works to remove Tarte's LCL. If it doesn't, I guess I'll have to find another method or deal with the consequences.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm proud of myself (well, so far today!) because I was just stressing over the Ulta 21 Days of Beauty too, and I even loaded up my cart with 3 tubes of Tarte's LCL, the free gift that comes with that, and some other stuff to get free shipping, then I opened Sephora and added some stuff to my cart there. But guess what? I just closed it all.

Why?

I don't know how I did it! But I guess doing so well this month after doing so poorly on my no-buys and low-buys has made me want to keep it up.

It's still a bit nagging, as I do like Tarte LCL... but it's not the perfect mascara for me, as I'd like it to be easier to remove, come in brown, and... be a bit less heavy and clumpy. So it's not my favorite mascara, so I should keep searching instead of stocking up on tubes. I mean, it's a great deal, but damn if I don't need more mascara right now- I have a ton of samples I should just get through, and I've been wanting to try other mascaras before settling.

This deal will come around again eventually, so if I find out it *is* the best mascara for me, I'll stock up then.

Samples of mascara I have right now:

1. Clinique High Impact

2. Clinique Lash Doubling

3. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes

4. Tarte Lights Camera Flashes

5. Lancome Hypnose

6. Lancome Definicils

7. Benefit They're Real X3

8. My current full-size tube of Tarte LCL

So, although some of those are not cruelty-free, I may just use them up, or I may decide I want to sell them on Ebay... we'll see, but it's plain to see I have plenty of mascara for... a few months, hahahha! Maybe even a year!

I want to thank you all for helping me stay strong!
SO Proud of you! You're amazing and we're all proud. Keep it up!


----------



## saku (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep. Why did I have to say "so far" EUGH! So, I ended up calling the local Ulta to see if they still had Tarte LCL in stock, and they did. So I bolted there, and picked up 2. I'm glad that if I was going to buy some, I did the store, because that way I don't have to pay shipping, or be tempted to spend $50 to get free shipping. I only spent $21.45 with tax, and I got a free full-size bottle of 'It's a 10 keratin leave-in conditioner' so I guess it's not all bad.

But, basically, I'm not so proud of myself anymore. I mean, I'm supposed to be on a no-buy, and even after listing all the reasons I shouldn't buy this, I did anyway. Why? I just don't know.... I just. Don't. Know.  It's hard! I think one of the reasons I caved is that one of the mascaras I want to try is by Physician's Formula, and it's $10, and I just couldn't handle the fact that I'd be paying $10 for a drugstore mascara, when I could get Tarte for the same price. Stupid side-ways logic! Eugh!

I can....well, I guess I can either return them, or deal with the purchases.
it's not too late! tomorrow's another day! how about a two week no-buy til april 1 as a goal for now?


----------



## thischick (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been good on my no-buy. I ran out of my elf mineral foundation, so I bought a new one. Other than that, it's been a quiet month in terms of wanting new pretties.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 18, 2014)

I've just been so cranky that I haven't cared enough to want anything enough to order it aside from the travel bath kit from Fortune Cookie Soap for my trip next weekend.  I can't believe it's that soon!  I just hope this thing arrives in time to take with me.  And that my face is healed enough to be able to eat actual food.  *So* over not being able to chew.  I like mashed potatoes and milkshakes, but I'm actually starting to get sick of them.  I *might* be able to smile tomorrow, but I'm not counting on it, but at least the stitches should be coming out.  I think that will mean I can floss and brush *all* of my teeth again.  Oh, and I reactivated one of my canceled Birchbox accounts with a code for extra points, and it turns out that as long as this box has at least five items in it, that will mean I will be able to flip the points on that account over for $20 in gift cards, so I think that was a good use of ten bucks.  I did buy a _Veronica Mars_ movie download from iTunes, but that's a WTF-WB/Kickstarter thing, and they're supposed to be refunding me.

ETA:  Aaaand, yay.  The bruising has begun.  And I still can't wear bb cream because my face is still too tender.  At least my kitties are still taking turns being cuddly.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've just been so cranky that I haven't cared enough to want anything enough to order it aside from the travel bath kit from Fortune Cookie Soap for my trip next weekend.  I can't believe it's that soon!  I just hope this thing arrives in time to take with me.  And that my face is healed enough to be able to eat actual food.  *So* over not being able to chew.  I like mashed potatoes and milkshakes, but I'm actually starting to get sick of them.  I *might* be able to smile tomorrow, but I'm not counting on it, but at least the stitches should be coming out.  I think that will mean I can floss and brush *all* of my teeth again.  Oh, and I reactivated one of my canceled Birchbox accounts with a code for extra points, and it turns out that as long as this box has at least five items in it, that will mean I will be able to flip the points on that account over for $20 in gift cards, so I think that was a good use of ten bucks.  I did buy a _Veronica Mars_ movie download from iTunes, but that's a WTF-WB/Kickstarter thing, and they're supposed to be refunding me.

ETA:  Aaaand, yay.  The bruising has begun.  And I still can't wear bb cream because my face is still too tender.  *At least my kitties are still taking turns being cuddly.*

I'm sorry you're dealing with what you're going through. My mother has probably helped fund the expansion of at least one dental practice with all the work she's had  done. However, I do love it when cats miraculously get the message that cuddles and purrs are what you need instead of insanity and faux-starvation cries.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 19, 2014)

So, it's mid-month and I guess I'll add my low-buy restrictions for the remainder of the month. I'm only allowed to buy a powder to help keep my t-zone in control. After much experimentation, I might have finally hit on a foundation, but I think the new powder (which I introduced a week later) is starting to break me out. I think I might actually be sensitive to talc. I've had good luck with the Physician's Formula talc-free powder in the past, in terms of not breaking me out, but I think the one I bought is way too light for me. I'll need to see what one closer to my skin tone will actually look like on me. 

I restrained myself from picking up the Stila In the Know palette that was part of the 21 days of Beauty at Ulta yesterday. I was so very very close and had even almost convinced myself the shipping was worth it. And then I started looking at swatches of the KVD Ladybird and thought, hey, maybe I should get that instead - like now. But I held strong. Instead, I pulled out my Sonia Kashuk all matte palette and swatched it all, reminding me that except for some of the lightest colors, it works great for me. 

I want some more spring-like nail polishes, but at the moment it feels like such a frivolous expenditure and I just picked up a BB subscription to quell the never-ending curiosity I had regarding it.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sorry you're dealing with what you're going through. My mother has probably helped fund the expansion of at least one dental practice with all the work she's had  done. However, I do love it when cats miraculously get the message that cuddles and purrs are what you need instead of insanity and faux-starvation cries.
I had a girl kitty named Ada (after Ada Lovelace, the first computer programmer) who would just sit in the middle of the floor and cry for no reason, so I would call her Hank because the only thing that I could figure out was that she was so lonesome she could cry.  I had a pet rat for a while (my brother gave me the rat probably a year before I got the kitties, and they would just sit and watch her in the cage for hours on end), and I had to put her to sleep because of a huge tumor.  I was so sad about it that Miss Ada --  Miss ultra-mega-*standoffish* Ada -- cuddled and snuggled like crazy.  The weird thing was that her brother Hunter was usually the snuggly one, but he had *no clue* what to do with a crying Person at the time.  He figured it out a few years later when my mom passed away, though.  He and I went through a lot of crap together.  I miss that crazy Dude.

And I discovered the solution to the FEED ME! demands about ten years ago:  An automatic feeder.  It was spendy, but it saved my sanity.  Edgar and Oscar aren't bad, but Ada and Hunter drove me *bonkers* with their racing, pacing, and glaring when their bowl was empty.  After I switched to the automatic feeder, they would *race* to it every time the dispenser dropped food, but they left me alone as far as demands for food went.  The kibble drop race was hilarious.  Ed and Oz aren't interested enough in their kibble to do that, but, boy howdy, we have a nightly treat ritual that they are *extremely* keen on (Ada and Hunter weren't really interested in treats, so that's been a weird adjustment).


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sorry you're dealing with what you're going through. My mother has probably helped fund the expansion of at least one dental practice with all the work she's had  done. However, I do love it when cats miraculously get the message that cuddles and purrs are what you need instead of insanity and faux-starvation cries.
I had a girl kitty named Ada (after Ada Lovelace, the first computer programmer) who would just sit in the middle of the floor and cry for no reason, so I would call her Hank because the only thing that I could figure out was that she was so lonesome she could cry.  I had a pet rat for a while (my brother gave me the rat probably a year before I got the kitties, and they would just sit and watch her in the cage for hours on end), and I had to put her to sleep because of a huge tumor.  I was so sad about it that Miss Ada --  Miss ultra-mega-*standoffish* Ada -- cuddled and snuggled like crazy.  The weird thing was that her brother Hunter was usually the snuggly one, but he had *no clue* what to do with a crying Person at the time.  He figured it out a few years later when my mom passed away, though.  He and I went through a lot of crap together.  I miss that crazy Dude.

And I discovered the solution to the FEED ME! demands about ten years ago:  An automatic feeder.  It was spendy, but it saved my sanity.  Edgar and Oscar aren't bad, but Ada and Hunter drove me *bonkers* with their racing, pacing, and glaring when their bowl was empty.  After I switched to the automatic feeder, they would *race* to it every time the dispenser dropped food, but they left me alone as far as demands for food went.  The kibble drop race was hilarious.  Ed and Oz aren't interested enough in their kibble to do that, but, boy howdy, we have a nightly treat ritual that they are *extremely* keen on (Ada and Hunter weren't really interested in treats, so that's been a weird adjustment).


We've contemplated the automatic feeder, but it wouldn't really solve our issues. The chatty one will inform us of her tragically empty stomach resulting from the fact that she can make out the bottom of her food bowl betwixt the remaining half of her kibble portion. (We keep to strict feeding times and she knows it.) But then, she's also the one that complains about us staying up past our bedtime because she needs someone to cuddle / smother for a few minutes. You can't help but love them, even if they do drive you to madness on a daily basis.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We've contemplated the automatic feeder, but it wouldn't really solve our issues. The chatty one will inform us of her tragically empty stomach resulting from the fact that she can make out the bottom of her food bowl betwixt the remaining half of her kibble portion. (We keep to strict feeding times and she knows it.) But then, she's also the one that complains about us staying up past our bedtime because she needs someone to cuddle / smother for a few minutes. You can't help but love them, even if they do drive you to madness on a daily basis. 
Ah, yes, being able to see the bottom of the bowl!  The horror!  Oscar was like that until I stopped being the source of the food in the bowl.  Once he realized that I was no longer actually putting the food in the bowl and that it was just magically appearing *even when I wasn't there*, he stopped yelling at me about that.  Now he finds other things to yell at me about.  Like how my hand isn't scritching him RIGHT THIS SECOND.  Or the fact that the current reality is not of his choosing.  It's my fault for naming him after Oscar Wilde.  He's bonkers, though:  Sometimes I will be walking across the living room, and he just pounces up and grabs my butt.  Or jumps up onto my back so he can climb up and settle his at-least-eighteen-pounds across my shoulders.  At least he's not the one who eats my hair *every* night, though.  Just some of them.  Edgar does that the rest of the nights.  *All* of the batshit. 

(Edgar can't yell at me, though.  He is not physically capable of yelling.  He cannot meow.  He just kind of meeps, coos, and chirps, like a cross between a half-hearted squeaky toy and a pigeon.  I got off easy there.  I just *know* he would be a yowler if he could make more than a negligible amount of noise.)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

Hot damn. I got a tax form a couple of days ago forwarded from my dad. I have almost seven hundred bucks in a health savings account I forgot about from a previous employer that is just sitting there. I can cash out the account! No filing for reimbursement! I just have to save receipts to prove I spent that much on health expenses! And I spent about that much on a crown last year, so I just need to dig out those receipts for tax purposes, and I'll be set.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Mar 19, 2014)

with the cat talk, i feel as though this is appropriate. i literally laughed out loud at this one.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamellis/shocking-truths-behind-what-cat-behaviors-actually-mean


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm suddenly in the mood where I'm all like "OMG NEEEED BRUSHES". I am falling out of love with my beauty blender and I don't feel like any of my current tools are doing a good job in the blush/bronzer department. Someone help make it stop.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm suddenly in the mood where I'm all like "OMG NEEEED BRUSHES". I am falling out of love with my beauty blender and I don't feel like any of my current tools are doing a good job in the blush/bronzer department. Someone help make it stop.


 You could get the real techniques blush brush and expert face brush! It would be about $18 total that way you don't spend too much, it's less than a new beauty blender lol!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 19, 2014)

> You could get the real techniques blush brush and expert face brush! It would be about $18 total that way you don't spend too much, it's less than a new beauty blender lol!


 True true! I've suddenly discovered the magic of bronzer. For blush I really only have this angled brush that I got in a bare minerals set but it's weirdly... Scratchy? And for bronzer I've been using a fluffy brush from coastal scents. Not cutting it. I already decided that my next investment will be in brushes (now that I've burned through my CS 22 piece set and know what I need/don't need). Beyond that, I've only really been tempted at looking at the magic of contouring with those creamy highlighters and bronzers on Instagram but let's be serious, I do not have time for that. Who does?! Eta: love this look but seriously. Ain't nobody got time for that. And I think my arms would get tired.




Anyway I don't know why I'm rambling and getting on a tangent. I'm sleepy and have been proctoring tests for a bunch of kids with dumb excuses for missing class. Moral of the story: will buy Real Techniques brushes on my next drugstore.com order. OH. Also, the hoarder in me needs to quit. I already got 2 tubes of the Rimmel stay matte. I think it's my new HG for heavier coverage days (like today. too tired.) BUT I really should stop scoping out the beauty section in Walgreens for more of them - even if they are half off and less a dollar with a coupon. I'll never got through two tubes.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 19, 2014)

I missed the cat talk. Shucks. I have 4 crazies, myself. Hahaha, they drive me nuts but I love them to death!

Anyway, back to the topic at hand. So, I fouled up and did get those 2 Tarte LCL tubes yesterday for the sale. I was proud that I only got two and that's all I got (aside from that freebie 'it's a ten').

And last night, I used the amazing nanofiber cloths my husband bought me to remove my makeup. Basically, you run it under hand-hot water, and then place over your dry face, hold it, and then rub off all your makeup gently without any cleanser or remover needed! It's totally awesome and gets off Tarte's LCL mascara like a dream! So I'm not ashamed anymore of buying my two tubes. I do really like the way it holds a curl, volumizes, and lengthens. I just wish it came in brown, goshdarnit!!!

No more buying the rest of this month for me!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah that mascara got me yesterday too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And so did a few other things in store. Total I'm still under $50 for the month though....so while not great, it hasn't been a complete fail for me. My husband on the other hand has MASSIVELY failed as my no-buy partner. Drives me crazy! I'm thinking I'll be good for the rest of the month though, although I am breaking my no-buy a day early for a sephora trip on the 30th. $50 is better than what I usually spend!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2014)

Oof. The BPAL theme for ECCC was been announced: a Victorian-era bodice ripper about SASQUATCHES. The all-caps are intentional. This is going to be expensive. And stitches are out! And I've been given the all-clear for solid food! And I checked out Macy's because they were two blocks from the oral surgeon and didn't find anything I even vaguely wanted, and then I tried to find something at the food court to grab because SOLID FOOD YAY!, but I just felt itchy being in a mall and left before I got to Ulta, where I would probably get annoyed with all of the neutrals and leave without buying anything.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


True true! I've suddenly discovered the magic of bronzer. For blush I really only have this angled brush that I got in a bare minerals set but it's weirdly... Scratchy? And for bronzer I've been using a fluffy brush from coastal scents. Not cutting it. I already decided that my next investment will be in brushes (now that I've burned through my CS 22 piece set and know what I need/don't need). Beyond that, I've only really been tempted at looking at the magic of contouring with those creamy highlighters and bronzers on Instagram but let's be serious, I do not have time for that. Who does?!

Eta: love this look but seriously. Ain't nobody got time for that. And I think my arms would get tired.




Anyway I don't know why I'm rambling and getting on a tangent. I'm sleepy and have been proctoring tests for a bunch of kids with dumb excuses for missing class. Moral of the story: will buy Real Techniques brushes on my next drugstore.com order.

OH. Also, the hoarder in me needs to quit. I already got 2 tubes of the Rimmel stay matte. I think it's my new HG for heavier coverage days (like today. too tired.) BUT I really should stop scoping out the beauty section in Walgreens for more of them - even if they are half off and less a dollar with a coupon. I'll never got through two tubes.
i'm so gonna jump in on this because brushes.

If you're ever going to invest in brushes, check out hakuhodo. DO. DO. DO.

Also, the real technique ones are beautiful. I particularly love their LARGE brush and their little brush that's perfect for contouring because it's so ...cute and fluffy but small enough to fit the hollows of the cheek.

I still dont know how to do bronzer well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though I really want to learn. I think my round face could use with a bit of definition. How do you ladies do it?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You could get the real techniques blush brush and expert face brush! It would be about $18 total that way you don't spend too much, it's less than a new beauty blender lol!

True true! I've suddenly discovered the magic of bronzer. For blush I really only have this angled brush that I got in a bare minerals set but it's weirdly... Scratchy? And for bronzer I've been using a fluffy brush from coastal scents. Not cutting it. I already decided that my next investment will be in brushes (now that I've burned through my CS 22 piece set and know what I need/don't need). Beyond that, I've only really been tempted at looking at the magic of contouring with those creamy highlighters and bronzers on Instagram but let's be serious, I do not have time for that. Who does?!

Eta: love this look but seriously. Ain't nobody got time for that. And I think my arms would get tired.




Anyway I don't know why I'm rambling and getting on a tangent. I'm sleepy and have been proctoring tests for a bunch of kids with dumb excuses for missing class. Moral of the story: will buy Real Techniques brushes on my next drugstore.com order.

OH. Also, the hoarder in me needs to quit. I already got 2 tubes of the Rimmel stay matte. I think it's my new HG for heavier coverage days (like today. too tired.) BUT I really should stop scoping out the beauty section in Walgreens for more of them - even if they are half off and less a dollar with a coupon. I'll never got through two tubes. 
Oh, that would be so exhausting. I don't think I'd even finish applying the creams before I threw in the towel. 

I really wanted to love the Rimmel Stay Mattes, but the foundation seemed to be trying to discover a new definition of the word 'orange' on me and the primer seems to breakdown my foundation, as  well as possibly breaking me out (still trying to narrow down the culprit on that one). =(


----------



## saku (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm so gonna jump in on this because brushes.

If you're ever going to invest in brushes, check out hakuhodo. DO. DO. DO.

Also, the real technique ones are beautiful. I particularly love their LARGE brush and their little brush that's perfect for contouring because it's so ...cute and fluffy but small enough to fit the hollows of the cheek.

I still dont know how to do bronzer well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though I really want to learn. I think my round face could use with a bit of definition. How do you ladies do it? 
MAC 109 and a matte bronzer for contouring (i use NARS laguna, MAC bronzing powder in bronze, benefit hoola...etc...).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 19, 2014)

I decided to cancel ipsy. I've actually been happy with my bags lately, but I am just acquiring too much stuff and I really want to focus on using things up for now. I am also trying to de-clutter my life generally so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 19, 2014)

I slipped today while in a good mood. I'm not too upset, though. I got a new tube of my HG lipstick to replace the tube of it that I'm using a lip brush for now to get the rest of the product out. xD And I also got the Taylor Swift Wonderstruck 1.7 oz perfume on sale for $24 at my SiJCP. I really love the scent, and only have a mini bottle. So for a sale price, I'm okay with getting it. But that's it for March.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 19, 2014)

@pinkcrayon omg, the Open Belly thing is so accurate. My cat starts biting and clawing me for 'fun' after I try to pet her like that!


----------



## missionista (Mar 20, 2014)

@meaganola great news about solid food!

And cats...oh, my two are so cute, and so dumb.  And I've just started a job as a dog walker--dogs are a whole universe unto themselves. *shakes head at the strangeness of pets*


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 20, 2014)

> i'm so gonna jump in on this because brushes. If you're ever going to invest in brushes, check out hakuhodo. DO. DO. DO. Also, the real technique ones are beautiful. I particularly love their LARGE brush and their little brush that's perfect for contouring because it's so ...cute and fluffy but small enough to fit the hollows of the cheek. I still dont know how to do bronzer well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> though I really want to learn. I think my round face could use with a bit of definition. How do you ladies do it?Â


 I use nars laguna or too faced milk chocolate soleil, depending on if I'm self tanning or not. I use the sephora pro #74 brush (pretty much the same as the mac 109) and follow Jaclyn Hill's routine on youtube. She has a few contouring videos. For less definition, I contour the same way I normally would but with a bigger brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  MAC 109 and a matte bronzer for contouring (i use NARS laguna, MAC bronzing powder in bronze, benefit hoola...etc...).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I use nars laguna or too faced milk chocolate soleil, depending on if I'm self tanning or not. I use the sephora pro #74 brush (pretty much the same as the mac 109) and follow Jaclyn Hill's routine on youtube. She has a few contouring videos. For less definition, I contour the same way I normally would but with a bigger brush





Thank you ladies!!

I shall look into that video. I have samples of both too faced's chocolate soleil (i actually really like their deluxe sample. it's so sturdy and beautiful) and laguna...so i'll give it a try and see how it comes out.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

So it is March 20th and I have yet to spend a single dollar on makeup. I'm actually quite proud of myself...I mean, for those who don't understand I guess 20 days without making a purchase is kind of normal, and anyone who doesn't understand would look at me weird for being so proud of myself BUT...This is you guys who I'm talking to. Haha.

There's only 11 days to go for the month and then it will finally be one full month of no purchases, hello milestone. Today I got to sit back down at my usual get-ready "battle station" and make myself look pretty and OMG. I miss it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss having the Me Time that doesn't involve standing uncomfortably over a bathroom counter with crap lighting. Bathrooms were not meant to be battle stations, me thinks. Most importantly though, I have started being excited about makeup but not necessarily with the "I need to get more!" feeling that being excited about makeup usually had in the past. This kind of goes back to my previous post... I tried my hand at bronzer, then watched the jaclyn hill video today. Usually when I watched tutorials it was more about the "OMG I NEED TO HAVE THAT in order to do this!" thing, and now it's more about the "oh that looks really cool! what do I have that I can work with to try and do something similar?"

I am also trying to put more of my efforts into getting healthier and going to the gym. I finally started trying to swim, and thoroughly enjoy it. I think something switched in my brain that says "no matter how perfect your makeup is, or how expensive or pretty, it won't look good if you're unhealthy."  I hate the idea of being the girl with the pretty face, the only compliment that people seem to be able to give when you're on the....chubbier....end of the spectrum. I want to be able to put on my slap (makeup), or go without it, and still be able to look in the mirror and think Damn, I'm Hot. Not for others but for myself. I've lacked that confidence for many years now...so been hitting the gym 3 times a week (of my own volition! OMG! This never happened before! usually I have to be "pushed" to go), and I've been actually enjoying it.... I don't know. I feel like getting healthier seems like a better thing to put my energies into than to spend money for items that won't truly make me feel "beautiful" but more like "passable." 

sorry to get so chatty. lol.


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I am also trying to put more of my efforts into getting healthier and going to the gym. I finally started trying to swim, and thoroughly enjoy it. I think something switched in my brain that says "no matter how perfect your makeup is, or how expensive or pretty, it won't look good if you're unhealthy."  I hate the idea of being the girl with the pretty face, the only compliment that people seem to be able to give when you're on the....chubbier....end of the spectrum. I want to be able to put on my slap (makeup), or go without it, and still be able to look in the mirror and think Damn, I'm Hot. Not for others but for myself. I've lacked that confidence for many years now...so been hitting the gym 3 times a week (of my own volition! OMG! This never happened before! usually I have to be "pushed" to go), and I've been actually enjoying it.... I don't know. I feel like getting healthier seems like a better thing to put my energies into than to spend money for items that won't truly make me feel "beautiful" but more like "passable." 
Great job on getting to the gym! I've been making myself workout 3-4 times a week, and I'm surprised how well I'm sticking to it! I really think you feel more beautiful when you feel healthy. It's hard to find the motivation sometimes, but I love what you said about putting your energies into something other than new stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am also trying to put more of my efforts into getting healthier and going to the gym. I finally started trying to swim, and thoroughly enjoy it. I think something switched in my brain that says "no matter how perfect your makeup is, or how expensive or pretty, it won't look good if you're unhealthy."  I hate the idea of being the girl with the pretty face, the only compliment that people seem to be able to give when you're on the....chubbier....end of the spectrum. I want to be able to put on my slap (makeup), or go without it, and still be able to look in the mirror and think Damn, I'm Hot. Not for others but for myself. I've lacked that confidence for many years now...so been hitting the gym 3 times a week (of my own volition! OMG! This never happened before! usually I have to be "pushed" to go), and I've been actually enjoying it.... I don't know. I feel like getting healthier seems like a better thing to put my energies into than to spend money for items that won't truly make me feel "beautiful" but more like "passable." 

sorry to get so chatty. lol. 


WOW! Big congrats to you on your 20 days of a make-up no-buy! That is inspiring!

And also I totally agree- it kind of defeats the purpose to have really pretty makeup on when you're not in good health or spend time on other parts of your life. I need to do better at this too. I've been so stagnant the past few months, and don't have much ... drive right now to work on myself. I feel like I'm decent at makeup, and I have a good amount now, and now is the time to work on a few other areas of my life:

1. Destressing so I don't break out

2. Eating healthier- more veggies, more fish, actually cooking! Less salt, less sugar!

3. Exercising- one way to destress and get fit and toned

4. Learn how to do my hair- I look like crap with a limp ponytail all the time

5. Go through my clothes and give some away, I need to start being more particular about what I wear.

I feel like even though I technically slipped up this month by purchasing 2 tubes of 1/2 off mascara, I don't really view it as that anymore. I mean, I didn't do it out of the usual impulse, I don't think. I think I'm just trying to be smart with my money in a 'I'm going to use this, might as well pay drugstore prices for it while I can' kind of way, while not overdoing it.

I think I'm still working out what products work best for me in terms of skincare, beauty, etc. I am proud for doing well this month, but you know.... I still have lots of work to do on myself! Haha!

What kills me is I bought some Nike work-out pants, and some Victoria's secrets yoga bras (awesome for working out) to get me more motivated about getting healthy, but I have to honestly say that I can't find the motivation, I was so depressed with the divorce I'm going through. And I know I will be for a year or more to come.... so I don't know how to find the will and strength to really care for myself.... I hope I just break out of this soon and just DO IT!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 20, 2014)

I think there is something to be said for "impulse buy" vs "being smart". I also got a 1/2 off mascara but I'm down to about 1/4 of a full size and 2 samples so I would need one soon....and at half off that's being smart. Same thing with today's purchase. I need a night moisturizer since I finished my one I was using and my new one isn't strong enough for night. I was all set to buy one once chic week comes around, but instead I decided to try the cerave one from target. $13 is a lot cheaper than $50 minus 15% so I don't really feel bad about that. I am proud that I wandered the beauty aisles for a good 10 minutes and left with nothing but the moisturizer and a pack of cotton rounds!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 20, 2014)

i want the too faced bonjour soleil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> someone stop me. 

i actually won't buy it though now that i look at it more and more. i have a deluxe sample-sized of the chocolate soleil (i think i got it for $10 from sephora over black friday? maybe?) and thats gonna last me forever. my palms just feel itchy to spend...


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

WOW! Big congrats to you on your 20 days of a make-up no-buy! That is inspiring!

And also I totally agree- it kind of defeats the purpose to have really pretty makeup on when you're not in good health or spend time on other parts of your life. I need to do better at this too. I've been so stagnant the past few months, and don't have much ... drive right now to work on myself. I feel like I'm decent at makeup, and I have a good amount now, and now is the time to work on a few other areas of my life:

1. Destressing so I don't break out

2. Eating healthier- more veggies, more fish, actually cooking! Less salt, less sugar!

3. Exercising- one way to destress and get fit and toned

4. Learn how to do my hair- I look like crap with a limp ponytail all the time

5. Go through my clothes and give some away, I need to start being more particular about what I wear.

I feel like even though I technically slipped up this month by purchasing 2 tubes of 1/2 off mascara, I don't really view it as that anymore. I mean, I didn't do it out of the usual impulse, I don't think. I think I'm just trying to be smart with my money in a 'I'm going to use this, might as well pay drugstore prices for it while I can' kind of way, while not overdoing it.

I think I'm still working out what products work best for me in terms of skincare, beauty, etc. I am proud for doing well this month, but you know.... I still have lots of work to do on myself! Haha!

What kills me is I bought some Nike work-out pants, and some Victoria's secrets yoga bras (awesome for working out) to get me more motivated about getting healthy, but I have to honestly say that I can't find the motivation, I was so depressed with the divorce I'm going through. And I know I will be for a year or more to come.... so I don't know how to find the will and strength to really care for myself.... I hope I just break out of this soon and just DO IT!!!

Good luck everyone!

Thank you! and yes, I agree. we can totally do this. I'm thinking of maybe starting a "journal" thread type in the health and fitness section... just so you lovely MUT ladies can keep me accountable. 

Also, I feel you on the limp ponytail... my version is the 90 y/o granny bun... omg. :C it's so sad and it ages me so much but most days I'm SO lazy and don't want to deal with my curly, frizzy hair that I just throw my hair back into a bun. I know my mom hates it, my husband hates it, my friends hate it, hell, i hate it, but I can't seem to break out of the cycle. Most days I envy people who have straight hair and can do all sorts of braids and stuff that I just...can't. 

And yeah the work out stuff...gah :C i need to buy more work out gear. i have exactly 1 pair of long yoga pant type work out pants, and one short mid-calf pair, and that's it! so they're literally being put through the wash on an almost daily basis. that'll wear them out fast. also need some work out pants. and we can do this! think of it this way.... it's me-time away from the world, when you can dedicate 1 hour of the 24 in a day to yourself. your body and your health/happiness deserve that one hour, and if it somehow feels like you can't make that hour, then it might be time to look at the priorities list. I'm sorry to hear about the divorce, I know that's incredibly hard, but use it as fuel: whatever the reasons for this divorce, find it within yourself to better your body and mind, so that next time you find yourself in a relationship you'll be the best you that you can be. *gives giant hugs*


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i want the too faced bonjour soleil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> someone stop me. 

i actually won't buy it though now that i look at it more and more. i have a deluxe sample-sized of the chocolate soleil (i think i got it for $10 from sephora over black friday? maybe?) and thats gonna last me forever. my palms just feel itchy to spend...
no spending. noooo! you don't need it, especially since you have the deluxe size. I have that one too, and 4g of product is a LOT of product when you're only putting some in the hollow of  your cheeks and temples.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2014)

I didn't get everything in the GDE Spring Fling collection! I just got the powder shades and HydraGlazes! I passed on the blushes and the cream shadows! And I found the receipts for my dental work from last year, so I get to keep the FSA money when it shows up and not deal with tracking any more expenses for that check! I love it when I can do the one-two punch of not spending as much as planned *and* acquiring more money than expected.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 20, 2014)

So many successes today!  I love reading happy-day stories!!! Congrats to those who are working out, I went and walked a local trail with a friend today and it felt soooo good to be out there pushing my body!  AND I didn't go to Ulta today to drool over (and ultimately purchase) Butter London polishes!  

I think it'll just get easier as the weather gets warmer and I want to be outside instead of curled up on the couch watching Netflix and looking for online deals.  This winter just got everyone down and many of us reacted by buying bright pretty things (I know I did!) to combat the blahs.

@eastofthesun BIG hugs!  I don't even know what to say, but I hope you're doing OK and that everything works out in the best way possible for you.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So many successes today!  I love reading happy-day stories!!! Congrats to those who are working out, I went and walked a local trail with a friend today and it felt soooo good to be out there pushing my body!  AND I didn't go to Ulta today to drool over (and ultimately purchase) Butter London polishes!  

I think it'll just get easier as the weather gets warmer and I want to be outside instead of curled up on the couch watching Netflix and looking for online deals.  This winter just got everyone down and many of us reacted by buying bright pretty things (I know I did!) to combat the blahs.

@eastofthesun BIG hugs!  I don't even know what to say, but I hope you're doing OK and that everything works out in the best way possible for you.
Woop woop! Way to go!

I tried my hand at winged liner today after the first time in over a month... uhm... I'm definitely rusty. And then I wondered why I even stopped doing it...a small wing always makes my eyes look nicer. I also went crazy with the mascara lol I love my current concoction - it gives me super black, long, thick lashes that makes it almost look like I have falsies on. I rarely stray from mascara... I have used the same brand of orange tube now for 5 years, and recently added on the clump crusher mascara (green tube) after seeing how well it worked for my friend! I recently added it to the repertoire about 5 months ago and it'll definitely be a keeper.. it's water resistant but not waterproof (waterproof mascaras tend to rip out my eyelashes upon removal). 

Also staying true to my no-buy methods, I also decided to dust out my tarte achiote blush after seeing  the Clinique cheek pop blush in Peach Pop. The colors seem fairly similar, though tarte has no shine as it's a true matte. I rarely wear anything shimmery to work, though, so it was perfect. I don't remember why I stopped wearing it! it's beautiful and I think it will probably become my spring blush. I think I might consider getting one of the clinique blushes if I hit pan on one of mine... but that might take a long time yet.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 21, 2014)

Because of my reduced spending this month, I was able to allocate an extra $100 to both my savings and student loans. In april I'd like to allocate an extra $200 per month to both. Also, I've been buying lunch daily which is costing me. I'm going to make an effort to pack lunch for the rest of the month.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 21, 2014)

Got paid today and the urge to buy is unreal. I've decided to purchase a blush and one blush only, so why does my cart contain $120 worth of products...must...close...window....


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Because of my reduced spending this month, I was able to allocate an extra $100 to both my savings and student loans. In april I'd like to allocate an extra $200 per month to both. Also, I've been buying lunch daily which is costing me. I'm going to make an effort to pack lunch for the rest of the month.
Wow,that's  fantastic! Actually, I think I'll talk to my husband so we can do something similar. right now all of our $$ has been going into savings for the purpose of our new house, but once we're settled I'd like to start tackling our student loans... I have something like 28k left in student loans and at this rate in 20 years, the loan payments would have almost doubled with interest. 

@Krystan  go look at what you have so far and see what you have that is similar! don't spend if you don't have to, and if you do, make sure it's NOTHING like what you currently have.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow,that's  fantastic! Actually, I think I'll talk to my husband so we can do something similar. right now all of our $$ has been going into savings for the purpose of our new house, but once we're settled I'd like to start tackling our student loans... I have something like 28k left in student loans and at this rate in 20 years, the loan payments would have almost doubled with interest. 

@Krystan  go look at what you have so far and see what you have that is similar! don't spend if you don't have to, and if you do, make sure it's NOTHING like what you currently have. 
I'm going to try my best. For now I'm just going to go buy my blush. I feel like I really need some of the other things but I know I need to save money even more than I need new stuff...   Good luck on your new house, I bet you're so excited. That's also what my savings is for, our someday house...someday someday


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Wow,that's Â fantastic! Actually, I think I'll talk to my husband so we can do something similar. right now all of our $$ has been going into savings for the purpose of our new house, but once we're settled I'd like to start tackling our student loans... I have something like 28k left in student loans and at this rate in 20 years, the loan payments would have almost doubled with interest.Â


 I graduated last May and owe about $50,000 so I'm currently living at home and I need to be aggressive with my payments while I don't have rent. But I agree, interest rates these days are practically criminal! Trust me when I say it feels amazing knowing you're chipping away at that loan even more. It feels very empowering knowing that you're that much closer to being free of it. I guess the good thing about my loans is that I do have a good job now and paying loans is sort of forcing some financial responsibility on me.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to try my best. For now I'm just going to go buy my blush. I feel like I really need some of the other things but I know I need to save money even more than I need new stuff...   Good luck on your new house, I bet you're so excited. That's also what my savings is for, our someday house...someday someday

You can do it! and thank you! Hubby and I have been hoping for a home of our own for like 5 years now...so it's good to be able to just jump into it and get it now. Plus it's a beautiful home and we will have almost nothing to renovate. There's one bathroom we want to do but the rest is already gorgeous and brand new (like the bamboo wood floors that were just installed), so for the most part we won't have to worry about fixing anything for several years yet, and the bathroom itself is mostly a matter of aesthetics.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I graduated last May and owe about $50,000 so I'm currently living at home and I need to be aggressive with my payments while I don't have rent. But I agree, interest rates these days are practically criminal! Trust me when I say it feels amazing knowing you're chipping away at that loan even more. It feels very empowering knowing that you're that much closer to being free of it.

I guess the good thing about my loans is that I do have a good job now and paying loans is sort of forcing some financial responsibility on me.
yes! those interest rates are ridiculous. I graduated with about 36k and we've gotten it down to 28 in two years, but still.... 28 to go is so much, I can't even imagine 50k! I'm sure you'll be able to do it, though. You sound like you have a good head on your shoulders and a solid plan in place.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well the Too Faced Chocolate Bar is back on HSN... $30 after the deal. the only reason I'm stopping myself is because I've barely worn eyeshadow the last few weeks so tired every morning @[email protected] Seems a waste, especially when I have a lot of good eyeshadow palettes already.

I'm skipping Julep, but I do want a blush. I saw the blush palettes Stila released for the holidays at Nordstrom Rack for $10. I think that's a fair price, so maybe I'll go pick up one of those to try a bunch of different colors.

): want to grab Mystery Bags from Modcloth, but I've barely worn the ones i got last year. They're super cute and I like them, but unless it's completely your fashion style, I feel Modcloth's clothes are kind of hard to adapt into your wardrobe


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well the Too Faced Chocolate Bar is back on HSN... $30 after the deal. the only reason I'm stopping myself is because I've barely worn eyeshadow the last few weeks so tired every morning @[email protected] Seems a waste, especially when I have a lot of good eyeshadow palettes already.

I'm skipping Julep, but I do want a blush. I saw the blush palettes Stila released for the holidays at Nordstrom Rack for $10. I think that's a fair price, so maybe I'll go pick up one of those to try a bunch of different colors.

): want to grab Mystery Bags from Modcloth, but I've barely worn the ones i got last year. They're super cute and I like them, but unless it's completely your fashion style, I feel Modcloth's clothes are kind of hard to adapt into your wardrobe
i looked at that chocolate bar palette a lot online and was building myself up to wanting it...then went to ulta and swatched it and...while nice... i literally have a dupe of close-enough color for every single one of the shades....so there went that desire.

it's nice, yes, but not a must have in my book... :c


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 21, 2014)

> i looked at that chocolate bar palette a lot online and was building myself up to wanting it...then went to ulta and swatched it and...while nice... i literally have a dupe of close-enough color for every single one of the shades....so there went that desire. it's nice, yes, but not a must have in my book... :cÂ


 Yup. Same. And I'm so boring when it comes to switching out eyeshadows that this palette will sit on my vanity forever. Girl you don't need it!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. Same. And I'm so boring when it comes to switching out eyeshadows that this palette will sit on my vanity forever.

Girl you don't need it!

talking about switching eyeshadows out, i think i'm gonna go home and do exactly that... put myself together a nice little palette of inglot shadows...something "new" to play with.

I really should get one of their 5 pan palettes. I do have a 4-pan quad, so it doesn't seem like the difference would be huge between 4 and 5, but sometimes it's easier to have that one extra shade in there (highlight color or crease color....for me).Something to have fun with.... I'm kind of bummed out that no matter how much eyeshadow I use, I don't seem to be putting even a remotely small dent on any of my shadows. I recognize most people hate hiting pan on things because it means having to repurchase... but i've been actively trying to and nothing's happening!

bah... never ending products. as much as 1.5g of product (average shadow) looks like such a small quantity, those suckers seem to take forever to use up.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i looked at that chocolate bar palette a lot online and was building myself up to wanting it...then went to ulta and swatched it and...while nice... i literally have a dupe of close-enough color for every single one of the shades....so there went that desire.

it's nice, yes, but not a must have in my book... :c 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. Same. And I'm so boring when it comes to switching out eyeshadows that this palette will sit on my vanity forever.

Girl you don't need it!

So many nudes... literally like my makeup has been getting simpler and simpler. Before it was full eyeshadow + eyeliner + mascara. Then it was some eyeshadow + eyeliner. Then it was the Pixi last lid shadow + eyeliner.... now it's just eyeliner. XD Pretty soon I'm going to be down to BB creme only. 

Mornings, why so difficultttt


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

So many nudes... literally like my makeup has been getting simpler and simpler. Before it was full eyeshadow + eyeliner + mascara. Then it was some eyeshadow + eyeliner. Then it was the Pixi last lid shadow + eyeliner.... now it's just eyeliner. XD Pretty soon I'm going to be down to BB creme only. 

Mornings, why so difficultttt
yesterday and today have been the first two days i've done a full eye in over a month.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

You guys. I just got out of a meeting with my boss. It's annual review time. I was told that there was something she needed to discuss with me. That thing turned out to be the fact that, unbeknownst to me, I got a promotion that I had any clue I was even eligible for -- which means a higher pay rate bracket -- and a raise! It's only about $25 a week, but it's better than not getting any raise!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 21, 2014)

> You guys. I just got out of a meeting with my boss. It's annual review time. I was told that there was something she needed to discuss with me. That thing turned out to be the fact that, unbeknownst to me, I got a promotion that I had any clue I was even eligible for -- which means a higher pay rate bracket -- and a raise! It's only about $25 a week, but it's better than not getting any raise!


 Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys. I just got out of a meeting with my boss. It's annual review time. I was told that there was something she needed to discuss with me. That thing turned out to be the fact that, unbeknownst to me, I got a promotion that I had any clue I was even eligible for -- which means a higher pay rate bracket -- and a raise! It's only about $25 a week, but it's better than not getting any raise!
that's big news!!! congrats!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys. I just got out of a meeting with my boss. It's annual review time. I was told that there was something she needed to discuss with me. That thing turned out to be the fact that, unbeknownst to me, I got a promotion that I had any clue I was even eligible for -- which means a higher pay rate bracket -- and a raise! It's only about $25 a week, but it's better than not getting any raise!

THATS AWESOME!!!!

Also, whenever I hear "I need to discuss something with you" from a boss, I *always* assume I'm fired, lol.  I've never been fired in my life... but I will always think the worst when I hear that phrase!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 21, 2014)

> THATS AWESOME!!!! Also, whenever I hear "I need to discuss something with you" from a boss, I *always* assume I'm fired, lol. Â I've never been fired in my life... but I will always think the worst when I hear that phrase!


 Ha! Me too! The worst is "do you have a minute?" My immediate thought is always "FIRED."


----------



## chelsealady (Mar 21, 2014)

> You guys. I just got out of a meeting with my boss. It's annual review time. I was told that there was something she needed to discuss with me. That thing turned out to be the fact that, unbeknownst to me, I got a promotion that I had any clue I was even eligible for -- which means a higher pay rate bracket -- and a raise! It's only about $25 a week, but it's better than not getting any raise!


 Great news!!! I got a raise too this week. I was doing a temp to hire thing and when I got my official offer I got a $80 a week bump from what I was making.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THATS AWESOME!!!!

Also, whenever I hear "I need to discuss something with you" from a boss, I *always* assume I'm fired, lol.  I've never been fired in my life... but I will always think the worst when I hear that phrase!

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ha! Me too! The worst is "do you have a minute?" My immediate thought is always "FIRED."

OMG. My boss (who is honestly like the nicest man on the planet) is the "do you have a minute?" kind of person, and it might be to ask the simplest, most mundane thing in the world (like wanting to find out how buying a house is going, or wanting to check in to see how work is going) but I always think I'm getting fired. I don't know why. I hate being called into an office... it kind of gives me that same feeling of being called into the principal's office to be told i'm in trouble.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, gang!  Yeah, every time I get asked if I have a minute, I assume the worst.  I don't know why because it's never happened!  I actually had one boss who never told me any of the bad stuff until right before I left the company, though.  I think he was the worst manager I ever had.  As a person, he was very nice, but he had *no clue* how to manage employees.  Other coworkers and managers would complain to him about me, but he wouldn't bother to tell me, and then he got mad that I didn't stop whatever people had complained to him about, but, uh, if you don't *tell the person screwing up* that she's screwing up, nothing is going to change.  Especially when you work on the other side of the country and regularly go *weeks* without talking to your remote employees.  He *finally* told me all of his issues *after* I had given notice that I was quitting.  Ugh.  So glad I'm not there any more for multiple reasons, but this is a big one!

And the really weird thing for me about having enough money to not be panicked about bills:  I actually buy less stuff.  The more money I have, the easier it is to not buy things.  I have no clue why.  I went to Sephora at lunch today (it's *gorgeous* out!  Upper 40s, sunny and clear, and no breeze!  Perfect walking-at-lunch weather) before the news because I still haven't had a splurge treat after my bonus, and I found not one single thing I wanted.  I've been poking around on various websites I usually have a shopping list on, and my reaction is just, "Eh, nah."  There are many things I want from GDE, but I've already placed my planned two orders this month, and I can wait until next month for another one, especially since the second order is still en route.  I went so OMG MUST BUY ALL THE THINGS with them last year that I'm pacing myself now:  I can get four sample jars at the beginning of the month, and then if there's a collection released later in the month, I can get that, too. 

And I go on weird cleaning kicks when I feel more financially-secure, too.  Tomorrow, I'm probably going to get up, clean out my car, take it in for an overdue tuneup (way past when it should have happened calendar-wise, just a couple hundred miles past it mile-wise, and this *must* happen before next weekend), hit Fred Meyer/Trader Joe's for just enough groceries to get me to Thursday morning, and come back home to spend the rest of the day cleaning.  I might go grab takeout from the most epically fantastically dive-y Chinese restaurant** two blocks away in the afternoon, but it will cost ten bucks for enough food to last me two days, so that's not even really a splurge.  I *must* clean clean clean this weekend because I'm going out of town next weekend, and I don't want the checker-uppers to have to deal with my crap. 

**  I have found that you can measure the dive quality of Chinese restaurants by the bar.  One pineapple-rum in a smallish water glass that costs under three bucks and gets you so utterly shitfaced that you can't feel your teeth?  Epic and fantastic.  They hired a bartender used to pouring strong drinks at a hipster dive bar who actually had to learn to pour *stronger* drinks at this particular Chinese dive, and this place is a magical and amazing combination of hipster, gunge-era leftovers, white trash, drug dealers, hookers, and old people just there to play Keno and video poker.  I tell ya, if anyone comes to Portland, let me know, and maybe we can hit karaoke night there!  You won't even have to drive because you can pass out in my neighbor's little yard downstairs if you can't make it up my stairs!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 21, 2014)

I totally get what you mean about having more money but buying less. My husband alwaysssss fun of me because when we have money I become Scrooge and "oh no $30 on eyeshadow? That's far too much money". But when we're broke I want EVERYTHING.


----------



## missionista (Mar 22, 2014)

I think wanting to buy more when you have less money ties in to the psychology of scarcity vs bounty.  When you don't have much, you have to hoard and save and acquire.  When there is plenty to go around, it's not so important to get it all now.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think wanting to buy more when you have less money ties in to the psychology of scarcity vs bounty.  When you don't have much, you have to hoard and save and acquire.  When there is plenty to go around, it's not so important to get it all now.
This.

It's so dumb too because it's like.... we don't live in caves, makeup is not a necessity, and chances are we already have way more than any single woman needs... but do we care? no! if i'm broke, I get that mentality of 'Oh my god I want that now!' ... when I'm not so broke it's like "Eh."


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This.

It's so dumb too because it's like.... we don't live in caves, makeup is not a necessity, and chances are we already have way more than any single woman needs... but do we care? no! if i'm broke, I get that mentality of 'Oh my god I want that now!' ... when I'm not so broke it's like "Eh."
For me, it goes even beyond makeup.  It includes katfud, toilet cleaner, rice, socks, coffee syrup, yoga pants, you name it.  I think that if I have money, my stance is, "Oh, I'll just pick that up when I need it."  If I'm close to having no money whatsoever, I think, "Ooh, I had better stock up on [insert item here] before I run completely out of money."

Okay.  Today's plan, now that I have slathered on some gorgeous shimmery aqua eyeshadow (the March GDE OTM) and charged my phone:  Get dressed.  Shovel out the car.  Go to the car dealership for maintenance.  Hit Fred Meyer for a few non-perishable staples.  Swing by the humane society for katfud.  Stop by Trader Joe's for perishables.  Come back home for cleaning and laundry interspersed with episodes of _Grimm_.  Cap off the day with a orror movie or two on Netflix Instant (that is both the greatest and worst thing ever to happen to horror movie junkies).  If I can stick to this schedule, all will be well.  The catch:  *Huge* if. 

(I also need to fill up my car's gas tank and run xAavier through the car wash, but I will wait until Thursday for that since it's part of the last-minute prep that I've set Thursday aside specifically to do.)

OKAY!  NO MORE PROCRASTINATING!  JUST DO IT!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 22, 2014)

> For me, it goes even beyond makeup.Â  It includes katfud, toilet cleaner, rice, socks, coffee syrup, yoga pants, you name it.Â  I think that if I have money, my stance is, "Oh, I'll just pick that up when I need it."Â  If I'm close to having no money whatsoever, I think, "Ooh, I had better stock up on [insert item here] before I run completely out of money." Okay.Â  Today's plan, now that I have slathered on some gorgeous shimmery aqua eyeshadow (the March GDE OTM) and charged my phone:Â  Get dressed.Â  Shovel out the car.Â  Go to the car dealership for maintenance.Â  Hit Fred Meyer for a few non-perishable staples.Â  Swing by the humane society for katfud.Â  Stop by Trader Joe's for perishables.Â  Come back home for cleaning and laundry interspersed with episodes of _Grimm_.Â  Cap off the day with a orror movie or two on Netflix Instant (that is both the greatest and worst thing ever to happen to horror movie junkies).Â  If I can stick to this schedule, all will be well.Â  The catch:Â  *Huge* if.Â  (I also need to fill up my car's gas tank and run xAavier through the car wash, but I will wait until Thursday for that since it's part of the last-minute prep that I've set Thursday aside specifically to do.) OKAY!Â  NO MORE PROCRASTINATING!Â  JUST DO IT!


 HAHA. this is almost exactly my to do list today minus humane society. I have to get thesis and school stuff done. Instead, I've spent the morning writing things for a zine I decided to make even though I have ZERO time for a pet project.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 22, 2014)

[@]meaganola[/@]Portland Maine or Portland Oregon? I've been trying to secure a position in hospitals in either lol. I'm tired of living upstate. I buy stupid expensive cat food (kangaroo meat and squash are the only ingredients with vitamins) &amp; I always panic when I overspend, thinking I'm going to run out &amp; have to watch my kitties allergies flare up. It never happens and I end up hoarding cat food lol.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 22, 2014)

My goal for today is sit on my rear end and watch all episodes of an old 70's (though I watched it in the 90s) anime called Candy Candy. I found someone on youtube who uploaded all 115 episodes in Spanish. Hello memory lane. I also am laying off the makeup today - my rosacea is flaring and I need to go back on anti-biotics :C boo. We have to do some cleaning later and tomorrow, and I will take that time to organize my studio and makeup drawer, then tomorrow do a serious deep-cleaning of my closet (read: tossing) and donate all the clothes I haven't worn in over a year.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2014)

> [@]meaganola[/@]Portland Maine or Portland Oregon? I've been trying to secure a position in hospitals in either lol. I'm tired of living upstate. I buy stupid expensive cat food (kangaroo meat and squash are the only ingredients with vitamins) &amp; I always panic when I overspend, thinking I'm going to run out &amp; have to watch my kitties allergies flare up. It never happens and I end up hoarding cat food lol.


 Oregon! Watching _Grimm_ is a weird experience because I *know* these places. I drink in these bars. Those neighborhoods are either my stomping grounds now or were when I was in college (I moved to Seattle for my 20s and most of my 30s, but I moved back home in 2008). Hell, I was born in the hospital where Aunt Marie was in the pilot. One of my signs of spring is the appearance of location filming signage! But do not move here unless you come for extended visits in November and February! Those months will break even natives.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 23, 2014)

After watching an essie button video on tarte blushes I am ITCHING to add more to my collection... I only have 2. gah. I don't need more blushes! I do love tarte's formula, though. Maybe if I hit pan on one blush (still working on mac dollymix) I will allow myself another one.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 23, 2014)

I went through my makeup this weekend and tossed a bunch of stuff that I've had for years. Once I was done I realized that I legitimately needed to buy some replacement eye shadow, so I bought some this weekend, which was within my low buy rules for the month. I also decided to go mostly cruelty free so I ordered some of the Paula's Choice sample sets so that I can test out some new products before I need to replace (I have decided to finish products I have now and then buy cruelty free in the future). This was not technically within my lw buy rules, but it wasn't a frivolous purchase, so I'm not going to worry about it. Now I need to make sure that I keep on my low buy for the rest of the month.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 23, 2014)

I stopped by walgreens today to buy shampoo, since I finally ran out of my bottle (woohoo! one more empty...though uhm...if I buy a replacement, does it count?), I love the stuff. And despite having not spent a penny on makeup in 20 days, I allowed myself to get 2 items with the points i had on my rewards car -- coincidentally, Rimmel had their items at 50% off, so I got a lipstick from their Kate Moss collection in 010, which is the most gorgeous blue based red I've seen... It's definitely a classic red, very "vintage" and not bright, so I can pull it off on my warm tone skin..whereas I find that blue based reds that are too bright look horrendous on me. Here's a picture of it from a blog I found (left):





Isn't it gorgeous?!?! and of course, for a girl who's scared of color, I go for the most intimidating one to wear...the color red. I think it'll be a good addition for the summer, though.

The other item I got was their liquid mousse foundation. I got it one shade darker than my current skin tone so I can use it in the summer and/or mix it with much lighter foundations I have right now. The lipstick cost me a whooping $2-something (usually 6 bucks), and the foundation was like 3 dollars. All got covered by my rewards card, so it was nice. now to muster up the courage to wear that lippie outside of the house...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 23, 2014)

> I stopped by walgreens today to buy shampoo, since I finally ran out of my bottle (woohoo! one more empty...though uhm...if I buy a replacement, does it count?), I love the stuff. And despite having not spent a penny on makeup in 20 days, I allowed myself to get 2 items with the points i had on my rewards car -- coincidentally, Rimmel had their items at 50% off, so I got a lipstick from their Kate Moss collection in 010, which is the most gorgeous blue based red I've seen... It's definitely a classic red, very "vintage" and not bright, so I can pull it off on my warm tone skin..whereas I find that blue based reds that are too bright look horrendous on me. Here's a picture of it from a blog I found (left):
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous?!?! and of course, for a girl who's scared of color, I go for the most intimidating one to wear...the color red. I think it'll be a good addition for the summer, though. The other item I got was their liquid mousse foundation. I got it one shade darker than my current skin tone so I can use it in the summer and/or mix it with much lighter foundations I have right now. The lipstick cost me a whooping $2-somethingÂ (usually 6 bucks), and the foundation was like 3 dollars. All got covered by my rewards card, so it was nice. now to muster up the courage to wear that lippie outside of the house...


 [@]jaylilee[/@] Could you credit the blog/person where you got the photo, please.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@jaylilee Could you credit the blog/person where you got the photo, please.
Yes, absolutely.

This is the blog. 

I did not link because I know people frown on link posting to outside of the community... though perhaps it is different when crediting?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, absolutely.

This is the blog. 

I did not link because I know people frown on link posting to outside of the community... though perhaps it is different when crediting?
thanks for posting the credit! i was curious about the shade on the right! both are very pretty!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks for posting the credit! i was curious about the shade on the right! both are very pretty!
no prob! they're gorgeous. I might go back tomorrow and consciously break my no-buy for a few more shades, since I have a few bucks kind of flying around in my purse. I also took a picture of the ones I'll be wearing a ton this year (my picture and all lol):





list:

mac twig 

mac brickola

smashbox liquid lipstick in luxe (discontinued... i've had it for so long it's about time I use it up before it goes bad)

revlon lip butter in raspberry pie

mac sheen supreme in bare again (my lips but better on the nude end of the spectrum)

maybelline pink me up

loreal infallible opulent organza

rimmel in 010 from the Kate moss collection.

I don't know that I could make myself have a lot more lipsticks, though, because those go bad a lot faster than powder products...im sure I could get through a few of these by the end of this year, though, with a lot of use.


----------



## saku (Mar 24, 2014)

the thing about wanting to spend more when you have less is so true! so aside from my major hakuhodo/koyudo brush purchases lately, i've still been relatively good. i've been putting all the extra money acquired from ebay, salary, tax refund.. to pay my credit card that i used to buy our plane tickets, and buy a new iphone. this is my only debt, as i've paid for my school loans already (yay!). anyway, the good news is i was able to pay off my iphone in full, and about half of my plane ticket... but now, i only have little money in my bank account. this really makes me want to spend my money and buy something. my thinking is: "it doesn't matter if i spend my little money, since i don't have much anyway, and it wouldn't matter if i save it since it's not much...better just spend it now, so i can be "happy" now.." lol i don't know if that makes sense...but yeah....so to prevent myself from spending more, i think i'll pay my credit card more!! just put all my money there, and leave enough in my bank account for food and groceries. i do want to make a mini haul this coming sephora chic week, so i'd have to allocate some money for that too.. but i also have to keep repeating to myself that my plane ticket is more important than any makeup i can buy. waaahhhh...just rambling here.. how's everyone doing?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 24, 2014)

Cracked did an article about this (warning: don't get lost... Cracked is worse than Buzzfeed!)

Quote: * Extra Money Has to Be Spent Right Goddamn Now!*   When You're Poor ...

Every poor person I knew got a big check one time a year in the form of their tax return. They made just enough money to file taxes, and made little enough to claim "earned income credit," which is a tax credit that can dramatically boost your return. For my ex-wife and I, it meant getting around $5,000 at the end of January. And just like many poor people, we'd be broke within days of cashing that check, our living room sporting a new TV. Or we'd replace our old computers and all of our furniture. There's a reason many poor people blow through that money instead of saving it for future bills.

When you live in poverty, you're used to your bank account revolving very tightly around a balance of zero. Your work money comes in and goes right back out to bills, leaving you breaking even each month (if you're lucky). That's the life you've gotten used to. It's normal for you.

This will cover our rent and bills for half a year," you immediately jump to all the things you've been meaning to get, but couldn't afford on your regular income. *If you don't buy it right now, you know that the money will slowly bleed away to everyday life over the course of the next few months, leaving you with nothing to show for it. Don't misunderstand me here, it's never a "greed" thing. It's a panic thing. "We have to spend this before it disappears.*


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 24, 2014)

In other news, I bought the Stila cheek palette yesterday from NR for $10. I'm pleased with this. I'm getting 3 different colours of blush + two bronzers. I dug up my Too Faced chocolate bronzer, and I have the Nars set still. I don't really care about blush/bronzers so I'm really pleased with my variety now. Mostly I wanted to have the Nars not be empty when I needed to travel since it's so portable.

I think the problem we run into with makeup does tend to be wanting it all though. That's why I know I'll always have a wishlist and try to have one. Get one or two things off of it at a time. The first you get everything you want, the faster you'll have something to replace that. &gt;.&lt; And let your wishlist items fall by the wayside. LOL I finally got all the polishes I wanted from the OPI Skyfall collection and I haven't used any of them ;;;

Also, it's so much better to take inventory of what you already have. I spent saturday night reorganizing my stepmom and sister's shoes in the garage. Stepmom is in China for most of the year working as a surgeon and sister has her own apartment. I know for a fact my sister has a hoard of shoes in her new apartment already and she still has three huge boxes of them here. I'm totally taking them to her the next I see her. &gt;.&gt; The two of them can open their own shoe shop between them.

No one is ever allowed to comment on my makeup habit


----------



## saku (Mar 24, 2014)

i think i know what you're saying about wanting it all... my boyfriend teases me whenever i get a new box in the mail. he says "is your collection complete yet?". i know it'll never ever be complete. it's just impossible, but maybe that's what we ultimately strive for? i know i have this tendency to "collect" whatever fancies me (i.e. makeup).


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 24, 2014)

> i think i know what you're saying about wanting it all... my boyfriend teases me whenever i get a new box in the mail. he says "is your collection complete yet?". i know it'll never ever be complete. it's just impossible, but maybe that's what we ultimately strive for? i know i have this tendency to "collect" whatever fancies me (i.e. makeup).


 Lol I've heard this from multiple people! Like never!! Lol - there is always a "oh well I dont have THIS colorbor THIS formula" etc. Today I was looking at tinted moisturizers and went to Sephora. Got samples to try before chic week instead of impulsively buying a full size! Wooot wooot!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think i know what you're saying about wanting it all... my boyfriend teases me whenever i get a new box in the mail. he says "is your collection complete yet?". i know it'll never ever be complete. it's just impossible, but maybe that's what we ultimately strive for? i know i have this tendency to "collect" whatever fancies me (i.e. makeup).
Haha, now all I can think of is Ariel singing about her collection of things...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 25, 2014)

This month's Julep window just closed, and I skipped. I swear to glob if it had been open for another 15 minutes I would have caved.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think i know what you're saying about wanting it all... my boyfriend teases me whenever i get a new box in the mail. he says "is your collection complete yet?". i know it'll never ever be complete. it's just impossible, but maybe that's what we ultimately strive for? i know i have this tendency to "collect" whatever fancies me (i.e. makeup).
I'm really terrible about this. Anything I get interested in I just latch on. It's happened so many times:

1. My Little Ponies






2. Coins

3. Pencils and Pens

4. Books

Need I go on?

And for proof, here's how bad my Pony collection got:





Comparatively, I'm doing pretty well on the makeup.





In fact, I'm about to start selling a bunch of them on Ebay and hope to make a good chunk of change off them.

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
so to prevent myself from spending more, i think i'll pay my credit card more!! just put all my money there, and leave enough in my bank account for food and groceries.
Hey, I've got a bit of a solution! You know how when you move money to your savings account, it's never really 'safe' because you can just move it back to your checking? Well, if you buy a CD (certificate of deposit) at your bank, you 1) earn better interest than a savings account, and 2) can't get to it easily, so even if you just buy a small one, it's safe from yourself!

So I hope that helps, I might end up doing that, because I'm bad about moving my money around and getting everything mixed up!

Or another thing I might do is open a whole other bank account (probably some online one) and move my savings there instead of having it with my checking account... hmmm, might have to do this to keep it safe! Hahah!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol I've heard this from multiple people! Like never!! Lol - there is always a "oh well I dont have THIS colorbor THIS formula" etc.

Today I was looking at tinted moisturizers and went to Sephora. Got samples to try before chic week instead of impulsively buying a full size! Wooot wooot!
Good on you, Jen!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After watching an essie button video on tarte blushes I am ITCHING to add more to my collection... I only have 2. gah. I don't need more blushes! I do love tarte's formula, though. Maybe if I hit pan on one blush (still working on mac dollymix) I will allow myself another one. 
Oh my god, Tarte blushes always get me drooling. I only have one, and it's in a palette. I so want one of the cute individual ones. The only thing stopping me is finding the right shade, hahah!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think i know what you're saying about wanting it all... my boyfriend teases me whenever i get a new box in the mail. he says "is your collection complete yet?". i know it'll never ever be complete. it's just impossible, but maybe that's what we ultimately strive for? i know i have this tendency to "collect" whatever fancies me (i.e. makeup).
Haha, now all I can think of is Ariel singing about her collection of things...


@kotoko @saku you mean like this?


----------



## BSquared (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok it's time to officially re-commit to the no buy. So we're buying a new car on Thursday! So that's exciting but between the car payment and insurance increase (hubby has an old beater now) that's gonna be like an extra $400 a month. I'll let myself to slightly nuts at chic week but then it's time to buckle down.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh joining at the end of the month so that I'm acclimated in time for April to start! I don't need anything, I don't even want anything and I have no planned beauty purchases.  Down to 2 ongoing subs (ipsy and Glitter Guilty) totaling $25.99/month.

It's just getting so exhausting keeping up with all the shiny new things/mail coming &amp; going/tracking numbers/box pages/spoilers/today only sales, etc., etc.  I'm starting to feel anxiety everytime I get an email so I tried unsubscribing from a bunch of lists.  I used up all the points/rewards/perks I possibly could so I have no extra incentives if something tempts me.  Joined a mani marathon and going to get back into the Monday club again.  I blame winter boredom!  Tomorrow it's supposed to start finally staying above freezing for (hopefully) a long time.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think i know what you're saying about wanting it all... my boyfriend teases me whenever i get a new box in the mail. he says "is your collection complete yet?". i know it'll never ever be complete. it's just impossible, but maybe that's what we ultimately strive for? i know i have this tendency to "collect" whatever fancies me (i.e. makeup).

LOL "is your collection complete yet?"  - Don't teach that term to my husband, else that'll be all he gives me! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Oh my god, Tarte blushes always get me drooling. I only have one, and it's in a palette. I so want one of the cute individual ones. The only thing stopping me is finding the right shade, hahah!

They are SO gorgeous. I've been obsessively using my one Achiote tarte blush, trying to get the "fever" of tarte out of my system but I think wearing it is only reinforcing the madness.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@kotoko @saku you mean like this? 









Wanna know what the worst part of this picture is? I am singing it in my head WITH Ariel's voice. Yep. it's so perfect!

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok it's time to officially re-commit to the no buy. So we're buying a new car on Thursday! So that's exciting but between the car payment and insurance increase (hubby has an old beater now) that's gonna be like an extra $400 a month. I'll let myself to slightly nuts at chic week but then it's time to buckle down.

Congrats on the car! And good on you. Come back to the dark side. We miss you here.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh joining at the end of the month so that I'm acclimated in time for April to start! I don't need anything, I don't even want anything and I have no planned beauty purchases.  Down to 2 ongoing subs (ipsy and Glitter Guilty) totaling $25.99/month.

It's just getting so exhausting keeping up with all the shiny new things/mail coming &amp; going/tracking numbers/box pages/spoilers/today only sales, etc., etc.  I'm starting to feel anxiety everytime I get an email so I tried unsubscribing from a bunch of lists.  I used up all the points/rewards/perks I possibly could so I have no extra incentives if something tempts me.  Joined a mani marathon and going to get back into the Monday club again.  I blame winter boredom!  Tomorrow it's supposed to start finally staying above freezing for (hopefully) a long time.

Hi, Lolo! it's definitely...exhausting. For me personally it's also anxiety inducing! Kind of scary, actually, because I keep wanting more but having more also makes me feel anxious about it...gah.

And...GOOD NEWS! El Hub and I are officially home owners!!! WOOP WOOP WOOP! I will post pretty shiny pictures of the house once I have had time this summer to make it all shiny and pretty and lovely. We sign on the 18th, move in that same day (because it means if our apartment complex can find someone to take over before the end of april's done, then we get to save like an extra 800 dollars).  This weekend I'll be traveling all weekend to move my mother in law into assisted living, then packing frenzy begins until the 18th. Definitely going to be crazy. BUT I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 25, 2014)

> And...GOOD NEWS! El Hub and I are officially home owners!!! WOOP WOOP WOOP! I will post pretty shiny pictures of the house once I have had time this summer to make it all shiny and pretty and lovely. We sign on the 18th, move in that same day (because it means if our apartment complex can find someone to take over before the end of april's done, then we get to save like an extra 800 dollars). Â This weekend I'll be traveling all weekend to move my mother in law into assisted living, then packing frenzy begins until the 18th.Â Definitely going to be crazy. BUT I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!


 Congrats! You're going to have so much fun making the house "yours"!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 25, 2014)

Yayyyyyy congrats on the house!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations on the house, @jaylilee ! So happy for you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh YAY @jaylilee CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOUSE!!! That's so amazing!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats! You're going to have so much fun making the house "yours"!

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yayyyyyy congrats on the house!!! That's so exciting!


Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congratulations on the house, @jaylilee ! So happy for you! 






Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh YAY @jaylilee CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW HOUSE!!! That's so amazing!  






Thank you you awesome ladies!!!!!!!!! I'M SO FLIPPING EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats on the house @jaylilee !!


Guys I need help! I want the Divergent set so bad. But I would feel so guilty about getting it. I couldn't get it until Saturday though, so I have until then to be enabled or stopped from purchasing it, &gt;.&lt; 

It's calling me


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the house @jaylilee !!


Guys I need help! I want the Divergent set so bad. But I would feel so guilty about getting it. I couldn't get it until Saturday though, so I have until then to be enabled or stopped from purchasing it, &gt;.&lt; 

It's calling me
no buying. no.  think of the guilt. if you're already guilty without having purchased it, imagine the weight of the buyer's remorse after you've had your 15 minutes of fun. a tool that never fails is look at what you already own that is similar. literally every color in that collection is immensely dupe-able.. that and I have rarely found sephora brand makeup to be 100% top notch. Save your pennies for something better... or better yet, for more books!


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello there! I've been lurking for a bit around here, but it's time for me to bite the bullet and go on my first no-buy. I re-discovered nail polish back in August, and I now have... uhm... approaching 300 polishes. So, polish no-buy in April for me, and I suppose for the end of this month since I just placed an order with Pretty &amp; Polished that I shouldn't have. My makeup collection is relatively small and make-up isn't as much of a temptation for me; there's nothing that I should need next month.

Goals/plan for April (and end of March): 

- Keep my ipsy sub, especially since I'm a relative newbie to makeup and it's a still a good way for me to try out new brands/colors/items.

- Keep my Black Sheep Lacquer sub (already paid for April, but I plan on getting May, too) - $15/mo. 

- Place an order on nailbox.co, since I have a Gilt voucher that expires in April. Spend no more than $10 above the voucher value. Gift some of the polishes I get with the voucher.

- Skip Julep again (I don't want to cancel quite yet, since I'm good about skipping and want to keep my "grandmothered" account)

- Buy the monthly Pretty &amp; Polished box if they're colors that I just have to have. If I don't get the box, I can have a $25 "splurge" budget for the rest of April.

- Use my tax refund to top off my 2013 IRA and put the rest into my vacation/honeymoon fund. I got married last September, and we're hoping to go on our honeymoon trip around our 1 year anniversary!

It's scary to make it official, but it is nice to lay out a plan/goals. I look forward to getting to know you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 26, 2014)

I slipped up yesterday. Went to cvs to pick up some things I needed for home/work, and bought a bit of makeup. This included a WnW eyeliner in taupe for my brows (to replace/dupe my empty mac brow pencil) and a top coat for my nails, which I was lacking. But I also bought a nail color and got those matte milani blushes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bad bad bad! For a total of $31.50 spent on makeup this month. Which isn't bad but I also bought some clothes and skincare this month, as well as a festival ticket. Besides chic week, I'm not buying any non-necessities in April! Including buying lunches, I will be packing.


----------



## page5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I slipped up yesterday. Went to cvs to pick up some things I needed for home/work, and bought a bit of makeup. This included a WnW eyeliner in taupe for my brows (to replace/dupe my empty mac brow pencil) and a top coat for my nails, which I was lacking.

But I also bought a nail color and got those matte milani blushes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bad bad bad! For a total of $31.50 spent on makeup this month. Which isn't bad but I also bought some clothes and skincare this month, as well as a festival ticket. Besides chic week, I'm not buying any non-necessities in April! Including buying lunches, I will be packing.

@Jen283 please post back and let us know how the taupe liner works for brows. My daughter needs a new brow pencil and I'm sure she'll be wanting me to buy one for her.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been using it for a while and I like it. It works well, is cheap, and has a lot of product. Definitely work trying in my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow where has this thread been all my life? lol I have the worst online shopping addiction. I work in a very slow paced environment so I get bored and randomly google search something and then Boom! I don't spend a lot, but a little here and a little there can add up so fast! It also doesn't help that I definitely have a Pokemon mentality about every single thing I show interest in. I absolutely Gotta Get Them All! This has lead me to lots of expensive collections including Jem, Monster High, SheRa, Comics and various other toys and vintage items. I used to have a pretty bad Lip Service collection problem but luckily they stopped making anything worth buying. So I have a pretty big family vacation planned for the end of April and have a bunch of other projects I'm working on as well, so I told myself that for Lent I would give up online shopping. Its painful! lol One of my big projects is my son's first birthday party and of course you just can't possibly get everything you need in one place so I allowed myself to shop online for his party. I'm also redoing the nursery into a big boy room for him so I also allow shopping in conjunction with his room. I have done very well and stuck to my sacrifice, only buying things for the party or his room, however I'm pretty much done with his room and the party is this weekend so now I really have to crack down on myself and not order anything else!! I just have to make it 3 weeks and then its Vacation time and then (almost as good as a vacation) my BIRTHDAY!!! So I'll really be able to treat myself. Lately I have been wanting to buy like every nail polish I see. I have been lurking around and I see that it gets you ladies too! Why is it so hard to say no? lol I have like 200 bottles of nail polish at home... why do I need to spend another $7 for some nail polish I'm just going to use once. I really want those Revlon Sun/Moon Candy polishes though! Argh! Hopefully I can do some nail polish swaps and that will cure my fix. I also really want to try a subscription box, so maybe I'll hold myself over until my birthday by researching which ones are the best and trying to find a good deal on one.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
  
Wanna know what the worst part of this picture is? I am singing it in my head WITH Ariel's voice. Yep. it's so perfect!

  
And...GOOD NEWS! El Hub and I are officially home owners!!! WOOP WOOP WOOP! I will post pretty shiny pictures of the house once I have had time this summer to make it all shiny and pretty and lovely. We sign on the 18th, move in that same day (because it means if our apartment complex can find someone to take over before the end of april's done, then we get to save like an extra 800 dollars).  This weekend I'll be traveling all weekend to move my mother in law into assisted living, then packing frenzy begins until the 18th. Definitely going to be crazy. BUT I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!
I was singing it too, note for note, in her voice. Hahaa, there's something about that song and being a little girl. I used to always sing it when we went swimming when I was growing  up.






And a huuuuuge congratulations on the house officially being yours and your hubby's!! That is such an awesome feeling! I hope you have TONS of fun decorating it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on the house @jaylilee !!


Guys I need help! I want the Divergent set so bad. But I would feel so guilty about getting it. I couldn't get it until Saturday though, so I have until then to be enabled or stopped from purchasing it, &gt;.&lt; 

It's calling me
I have to say it did kind of call my name too- the colors seem pretty, the packaging is cute, and I love the book series. However, I think you should wait a while, maybe read more reviews or something. I have to say, if you mainly want it because it's a Divergent thing, you probably shouldn't get it. Think about it this way- if it was your least favorite makeup brand, would you still want it because ... the colors are pretty dupeable. Hmmm.... I don't know, just trying to help you talk yourself out of it, hahha! I know how hard that is.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh joining at the end of the month so that I'm acclimated in time for April to start! I don't need anything, I don't even want anything and I have no planned beauty purchases.  Down to 2 ongoing subs (ipsy and Glitter Guilty) totaling $25.99/month.

It's just getting so exhausting keeping up with all the shiny new things/mail coming &amp; going/tracking numbers/box pages/spoilers/today only sales, etc., etc.  I'm starting to feel anxiety everytime I get an email so I tried unsubscribing from a bunch of lists.  I used up all the points/rewards/perks I possibly could so I have no extra incentives if something tempts me.  Joined a mani marathon and going to get back into the Monday club again.  I blame winter boredom!  Tomorrow it's supposed to start finally staying above freezing for (hopefully) a long time.
That was a good idea to use up all your accumulated points so you wouldn't have another reason to buy something. I have 200 points sitting in my sephora account, which tempts me a bit further when I want to make an order. I think I'll use them up next time I make an order so that won't happen.

What's a mani marathon? It sounds fun!

I agree, winter boredom! It's starting to feel like spring around here and there are actual activities going on outside, with sunshine! So.... hehee, it's harder to sit inside at the laptop and 'nest'.

-------

Update on my March no-buy:

I haven't made any other beauty purchases this month. I don't plan to either.

There was one point where I almost made a Paula's Choice order on something that was on sale, but I haven't finished up my bottle of it yet, and she has sales so often I'll just wait until the next one, so I closed my cart.

Also, last night I went to CVS to get a few things, and I probably would have bought an EcoTools foundation brush if CVS carried them. Good thing I didn't go across the street to Walgreens, because I know they do carry EcoTools. I mean, why? I don't even have a liquid foundation right now, just a BB cream that I'm trying to use up, and apparently BB cream looks better if you apply with your fingers anyway!

Also, I'm working really hard and ... things are tough right now, so I'm having a hard time not 'treating' myself to stuff. But I need to give up that attitude, because I don't need a treat anymore when I do well. I need to be an adult and stay disciplined and remember all the treasures I already own, and stop thinking about more.

But also, it's hard because I'm going to Chicago in a few weeks, and I want to buy some clothes that I can wear there... but I know it won't make that much of a difference on my experience, so maybe I should just deal with it.

I'll probably just go through all my clothes this weekend and will pick out what I will definitely want to pack, instead of buying something else.

In other news I bought these shoe insole inserts that have changed my feet! Oh my gosh, I love them! I have high arches and have lots of foot pain at the end of the day because of non-supportive shoes, but these inserts rock my world!


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say!!!!!!!

It's almost the end of March, everyone!

We only have... 5 more days left!

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: That was a good idea to use up all your accumulated points so you wouldn't have another reason to buy something. I have 200 points sitting in my sephora account, which tempts me a bit further when I want to make an order. I think I'll use them up next time I make an order so that won't happen.

What's a mani marathon? It sounds fun!

I agree, winter boredom! It's starting to feel like spring around here and there are actual activities going on outside, with sunshine! So.... hehee, it's harder to sit inside at the laptop and 'nest'.

-------

Also, I'm working really hard and ... things are tough right now, so I'm having a hard time not 'treating' myself to stuff. But I need to give up that attitude, because I don't need a treat anymore when I do well. I need to be an adult and stay disciplined and remember all the treasures I already own, and stop thinking about more.

But also, it's hard because I'm going to Chicago in a few weeks, and I want to buy some clothes that I can wear there... but I know it won't make that much of a difference on my experience, so maybe I should just deal with it.

I'll probably just go through all my clothes this weekend and will pick out what I will definitely want to pack, instead of buying something else.

In other news I bought these shoe insole inserts that have changed my feet! Oh my gosh, I love them! I have high arches and have lots of foot pain at the end of the day because of non-supportive shoes, but these inserts rock my world!
I do still have 228 points at Sephora but luckily their points items have sucked for a long time and I think (but I'm not positive) you can redeem them in store without buying anything?  Anyone know?  A mani marathon is where someone comes up with a bunch of themes and you do your nails to fit the theme and you get the chance to use a lot of polishes.  This one is in a Facebook group I'm in but we had one on here not that long ago.  Would be fun if we got a spring/summer themed one going once spring actually starts lol!

I can definitely relate with the feeling of wanting to treat yourself!  It feels like a treat at first but having my bathroom cluttered and spending free time shopping online can actually end up feeling stressful sometimes



  the next time we want to treat ourselves we should sit back (adding a glass of wine wouldn't hurt) and put our feet up!  That sounds like a great treat too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a great time on your trip!  Those shoe inserts will make sight seeing and wandering around so much more fun!


----------



## BSquared (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok in the interest of holding myself accountable, I'm going to do what someone did last month  (I think maybe @eastofthesun maybe?) and summarize my month. I need to start planning for next month and this will help me see the light, so to speak. I have 2 orders coming in today and tomorrow so I won't buy anything before the end of the month. I'm not including chic-week purchases on Sunday because that was allowed on my no-buy and planned out. Purchases for the month:

1. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara: $10.

_Was it necessary? _On the fence with this. On the one hand, I do have mascara. On the other hand, I do not have any unopened backup mascaras, and it was a good price. I don't feel too bad about this one.

2. Nyx butter gloss x2: $8.99 total (at BOGO50%OFF)

_Was it necessary:_  NOPE. Frivolous purchase. Although I love these, I have enough lipgloss to last me until I'm 300 years old, at least.

3. Maybelline Color Tattoo x2: $10.50 total (at BOGO 50% off)

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. Same eyeshadow situation as lipgloss and I don't even like them that much.

4. BH Galaxy Chic set--got the eye pallete, a blending brush, a thing of glitter, and a pair of falsies. $22.

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. See above. I really like the eyeshadows though. The brush works. Won't use the other 2.

5. Nails Inc glitter polish: $5

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. See eyshadow and lipgloss comments.

6. Zoya Nail polish: $8

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. It's cute though and I don't own a color like it. I'm not OVERLY upset about that one.

7. Orly Nail Polish: $4.99 on clearance

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. And the color's not even that cute.

8. Tarte try-it kit with maricuja eye cream and oil samples. $10

_Was it necessary: _ehhhhh I don't feel TOO bad about this either. I"m looking for an eye cream and I thought spending $10 to try it out before shelling out for the full size, and getting an oil I know I'll use in additon isn't too bad.

TOTAL FOR THE MONTH:  $79.48. Ok so that's not AWFUL when I add it up, but of that amount, only $28 of it was something I really truly hold no remorse for buying. So that's $50 I could have saved!!! Here's to April being a big fat zero!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Mar 26, 2014)

@eastofthesun that is an adorable collection!!!! wooooow!! also, i'm considering withdrawing my money from the bank, and keep it in a pouch at home. haha! that way i can't spend it online. i don't usually shop in store.

@magicalmom lol at that ariel's photo. it sounded so perfect in my mind!

@jaylilee congrats on the new house!! OMG!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 26, 2014)

[@]Lolo22[/@] you can redeem points without a purchase in store! I do it all the time


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
@jaylilee congrats on the new house!! OMG!



Thank you~ i'm so freaking exciteddddd!!!!!

So I told my husband I want an allowance because my no-buy this month has so far been successful but I have my eyes on a few things (*whispers* anyone here have any experience with la femme blushes? or are they blah and then some?) I've been CRAVING blush and lipstick -- something about spring and wanting color in my life. I only have like 10 lipsticks which isn't bad, but i have like 20-something blushes so I probably don't need more...at the same time.... I really, REALLY love trying out blush.

Gah.


----------



## katcole (Mar 27, 2014)

Awwww nothing like a good pair of gel shoe inserts.I have to stop looking at blogs etc.I had to buy the new Herbal essence cleasener conditioner ,love love love,heard it was a dupe for Wen.And some fancy brightner toothpaste from Crest.I also am back into buying arts and craft supplies.I met my insurance dectable so yeaaaaa my health bills are lower each month now.


----------



## classygame (Mar 27, 2014)

I've really been trying to shop my stash and use products that I haven't touched in a while. Last night I took an empty MAC palette and put a bunch of my MAC shadows in it that I either haven't use in a while or are somewhat new and haven't been used at all. I made a space for it on the top of my vanity so I remember to reach for it. It's the only eyeshadow palette I have on top of the vanity, so I'm hoping I'll use it a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classygame (Mar 27, 2014)

> Ok in the interest of holding myself accountable, I'm going to do what someone did last month Â (I think maybe @eastofthesun Â maybe?) and summarize my month. I need to start planning for next month and this will help me see the light, so to speak. I have 2 orders coming in today and tomorrow so I won't buy anything before the end of the month. I'm not including chic-weekÂ purchases on Sunday because that was allowed on my no-buy and planned out.Â Purchases for the month: 1. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara: $10. _Was it necessary?_ On the fence with this. On the one hand, I do have mascara. On the other hand, I do not have any unopened backup mascaras, and it was a good price. I don't feel too bad about this one. 2. Nyx butter gloss x2: $8.99Â total (atÂ BOGO50%OFF) _Was it necessary:_Â  NOPE. Frivolous purchase. Although I love these, I have enough lipgloss to last me until I'm 300 years old, at least. 3. Maybelline Color Tattoo x2: $10.50 total (at BOGO 50% off) _Was it necessary:_ NOPE. Same eyeshadow situation as lipgloss and I don't even like them that much. 4. BH Galaxy Chic set--got the eye pallete, a blending brush, a thing of glitter, and a pair of falsies. $22. _Was it necessary:_ NOPE. See above. I really like the eyeshadows though. The brush works. Won't use the other 2. 5. Nails Inc glitter polish: $5 _Was it necessary:_ NOPE. See eyshadow and lipgloss comments. 6. Zoya Nail polish: $8 _Was it necessary:_ NOPE. It's cute though and I don't own a color like it. I'm not OVERLY upset about that one. 7. Orly Nail Polish: $4.99 on clearance _Was it necessary:_ NOPE. And the color's not even that cute. 8. Tarte try-it kit with maricuja eye cream and oil samples. $10 _Was it necessary:_ ehhhhh I don't feel TOO bad about this either. I"m looking for an eye cream and I thought spending $10 to try it out before shelling out for the full size, and getting an oil I know I'll use in additon isn't too bad. TOTAL FOR THE MONTH:Â  $79.48. Ok so that's not AWFUL when I add it up, but of that amount, only $28 of it was something I really truly hold no remorse for buying. So that's $50 I could have saved!!! Here's to April being a big fat zero!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love this! I need to do this. I think actually seeing what I'm buying and where my money is going on paper will make me realize that most of it isn't necessary!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm doing so well this month!  My only beauty purchases that I actually bought* are a Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle and a TokyoMilk lip balm in Salted Caramel.  Both total under $15, so I'm nowhere near my $25 splurge budget!   I'm very proud of myself for not buying any eyeshadow, perfume, or other makeup.  This is the first month that I've managed to stay within my splurge budget.  I've been very inspired by the all the success stories on here this month.  The end of the month is always hard for me (seems like a lot of deals are sent out in the last few days), so I'm trying to stay strong!  If I see a deal posted in the Enablers thread, or in my email, I will do my best to come here to be talked down before committing to a purchase.

*I bought a few items at Ulta earlier this month, but they were necessary (new primer and makeup sponges), and I had a gift card to cover the cost, so I say they don't count!

Some of the purchases I resisted this month:

-ModCloth $10 surprise sale

-Sephora 5 samples with purchase

-A second TokyoMilk balm (I wanted La Vie En Rose, too, but I decided I want to smell this before purchasing)

-A trip to Target with a long stroll through the beauty section.  SO MANY items went into my cart, but they all went back to the shelves before I checked out.  Also, I've been (un)lucky with finding items in stock this month.  I promised myself a mini Pacifica body butter because I didn't get one in my Ipsy bag, but my local TJ Maxx didn't have any and Target only had the large size.  I'm hoping my local Ulta doesn't get a *huge* selection now that they're selling Pacifica!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok in review: This month I got off to a rocky start - 2 UD orders both about $13 shipped. This was to claim my birthday coupon thing - 1 too faced order to get All I Want is Christmas. $30 shipped. I thought I was swapping with someone but then I never heard from her again... My biggest fear is being accused of swaplifting. But I just seriously got to the stage of address exchanging then nothing. (I only really wanted the lipstick but was on the fence about everything else. I guess this is a sign I shouldn't have gotten it at all) - beauty.com order $10 the conditioner ending up not being awesome and the GWP was even worse - $8 trader joes shampoo &amp; conditioner - my new HG - Birchbox $10 added another box ... Sigh. I didn't wanna do it but it was "free via points" which I always thought was a dumb justification. I need to cancel. - Rimmel Stay Mattes - I ended up with 2 soft beige 2 primers 1 true beige all for $5 out of pocket? I seriously thought this was my new HG foundation but the more I wear it out, the more I hate it. Hate hate hate it. It looks cakey, gets cakier through the day, and highlights any and all imperfections. I regret it. So overall, I spent ~$90 on beauty? Bad month compared to Jan &amp; Feb but not horrible considering it was my bday. I usually spend A LOT of money during my birth month and justify it with "but it's my biiirrhday". I didn't really tell anyone IRL it's my birthday, most people didn't remember until Facebook reminders, and it helped me feel like less of a birthday diva. Yanno? I will plan better for April (or if i go to the mall then I will make exceptions) since I truly am looking for a new "face base" product. Maybe EstÃ©e Lauder Double Wear Light? Maybe Big Easy? Something by Tarte? Foundation shopping is exhausting and overwhelming but it is most definitely allowed for April.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 27, 2014)

> @Jen283 Â please post back and let us know how the taupe liner works for brows. My daughter needs a new brow pencilÂ and I'm sure she'll be wanting me to buy one for her.Â


 [@]page5[/@] So far I really like the WnW taupe pencil for my brows. Before I was using the MAC eye brow twist up pencil in Lingering, and this is almost an exact dupe color wise. The WnW is a pencil, so you will have to sharpen it a lot and it isn't as fool proof as my mac one was. The WnW pencil is soft enough to use on your brow bone for easy application but its not so soft that it smudges easily. But it certainly gets the job done, and when set with brow gel lasts all day! Without brow gel it would still probably last for a decently long time because I use the other wnw pencils for regular eyeliner and they work great. I would definitely recommend anyone with blonde to light brown hair try it, especially since it's only $1.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning, Lovely ladies.

Today is the 27th! Which means I will be ending this month on a strong note. We're traveling Friday into Monday all day to help my MIL get moved in and set up into assisted living. That means I'll be way too busy to even think about purchasing anything!

So, purchases for this month on my no-buy:

1. 1 lip product plus 1 bb cream from rimmel (discounted, so total of $5. paid for by my walgreens points). TOTAL: $0.

2. Shea Moisture Shampoo (replacement for my one I ran out of, a necessity so not part of my no-buy). TOTAL: $10. 

Verdict: Success!

I don't want to jinx it, since the month is not yet officially over, but I will be very conscious not to buy any makeup for the rest of the month so that it will for sure count as a success. Despite all of my lemmings this month I was able to stay strong and even rediscover some long forgotten loves in my stash.

The things I absolutely resisted getting:

1. Getting more tarte blushes

2. Getting la femme blushes, or any blush in general. I already have enough.

3. Getting any sort of eyeshadow, I was really looking at darling girl cosmetics and inglot, but I need to use up at least one shadow before I even consider getting more.

4. Getting more lipstick... walgreens has a tendency to lure me in with their fantastic deals, but I stayed strong.

For April, I feel like there will be enough spending on house decorations, furniture, and other home owning expenses that the no-buy will continue. I also want to sit down and figure out where I can cut some corners so that I can redirect those funds towards paying off student loans or more work on the new house. I will see if I can get a detailed statement from my bank for the last few months, and note exactly where money is going that should not/does not need to go.

Health wise, part of which also involves the spending, I am trying to cut down on the amount of sugary drinks I take. A lot of those come from going to our nearby coffee house almost 3 times a week. So for now I will put it down to a once-a-week treat where I can go for the lighter lattes or the cold press drinks as it gets hotter out. 

We'll see how this goes!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok in review:

This month I got off to a rocky start
- 2 UD orders both about $13 shipped. This was to claim my birthday coupon thing
- 1 too faced order to get All I Want is Christmas. $30 shipped. I thought I was swapping with someone but then I never heard from her again... My biggest fear is being accused of swaplifting. But I just seriously got to the stage of address exchanging then nothing. (I only really wanted the lipstick but was on the fence about everything else. I guess this is a sign I shouldn't have gotten it at all)
- beauty.com order $10 the conditioner ending up not being awesome and the GWP was even worse
- $8 trader joes shampoo &amp; conditioner - my new HG
- Birchbox $10 added another box ... Sigh. I didn't wanna do it but it was "free via points" which I always thought was a dumb justification. I need to cancel.
*- Rimmel Stay Mattes - I ended up with 2 soft beige 2 primers 1 true beige all for $5 out of pocket? I seriously thought this was my new HG foundation but the more I wear it out, the more I hate it. Hate hate hate it. It looks cakey, gets cakier through the day, and highlights any and all imperfections. I regret it.*

So overall, I spent ~$90 on beauty? Bad month compared to Jan &amp; Feb but not horrible considering it was my bday. I usually spend A LOT of money during my birth month and justify it with "but it's my biiirrhday". I didn't really tell anyone IRL it's my birthday, most people didn't remember until Facebook reminders, and it helped me feel like less of a birthday diva. Yanno?

I will plan better for April (or if i go to the mall then I will make exceptions) since I truly am looking for a new "face base" product. Maybe EstÃ©e Lauder Double Wear Light? Maybe Big Easy? Something by Tarte? Foundation shopping is exhausting and overwhelming but it is most definitely allowed for April.
Oh noooo. I feel bad since I totally recommended it!! Honestly I'm hating mine too right now since my skin has been SUPER dry!!! I'll just have to save it for summer.


----------



## page5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@page5 So far I really like the WnW taupe pencil for my brows. Before I was using the MAC eye brow twist up pencil in Lingering, and this is almost an exact dupe color wise. The WnW is a pencil, so you will have to sharpen it a lot and it isn't as fool proof as my mac one was. The WnW pencil is soft enough to use on your brow bone for easy application but its not so soft that it smudges easily. But it certainly gets the job done, and when set with brow gel lasts all day! Without brow gel it would still probably last for a decently long time because I use the other wnw pencils for regular eyeliner and they work great. I would definitely recommend anyone with blonde to light brown hair try it, especially since it's only $1.

Thanks for the feedback. I've never used WnW eye pencils so wasn't sure about the quality/performance.


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yesterday in a moment of weakness I started paying cart tetris on Birchbox, now my cart misses me (on both accounts!) and they sent 20% off codes.  I can't be trusted to log in and empty my carts because I will accidentally on purpose reactive my sub with one of their evil point codes lol.  I deleted the emails before I could see the codes.  Now I have to unsubscribe from the BB threads because they are wayyyy naughty




but that's almost harder than avoiding the BB site!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2014)

Bah. Unexpected/unplanned $200 expense. Two new tires. I can't feel too guilty about that because they're *tires*, not boots or a Sephora spree, and I'm headed out on a short trip tomorrow, so this is not something to put off. And I do have the money now. It's better to go ahead and do this sooner rather than later.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 27, 2014)

noooooooooooooooooooo must resist

just found out that Dance Legend has a new collection of holographic multichromes and Llarowe is stocking them tomorrow

b-but

T___T

pretties


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2014)

> noooooooooooooooooooo must resist just found out that Dance Legend has a new collection of holographic multichromes and Llarowe is stocking them tomorrow b-but T___T pretties


 And further in the category of Not Helping: GCC is releasing a Fire Walk With Me polish collection. _Twin Peaks_ was essentially my first fandom, years before I had even *heard* of that word.


----------



## saku (Mar 27, 2014)

so random, but i really really wanna buy this now!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Bees-Pop-A-PointMechanical-Pencils-pencils-display/dp/B004Z27U98/ref=sr_1_7?s=office-products&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1395944273&amp;sr=1-7&amp;keywords=pop+a+point+pencil

the field trip for the geology class i'm teaching is coming up, and i can't find my "magic pencil" (which is how i call these things). i always use a "magic pencil" for my field notes ever!! they're perfect cause they're "always" sharp. also, pencils are better over pens when on the field - even if you drop your field notebook in the river (which i did once, thankfully i was able to recover it!), the writings (if in pencil) will survive, but not if it's written in pen (it will bleed and will become obliterated)! bensia makes the best ones, and i absolutely love this design (in the link!). i'm planning to give my students some, thinking that it would encourage them to take field notes, and so that they won't have any excuse not to take field notes! I WANT IT!!! GAAAHH!!! what to do? what to do????


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so random, but i really really wanna buy this now!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Bees-Pop-A-PointMechanical-Pencils-pencils-display/dp/B004Z27U98/ref=sr_1_7?s=office-products&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1395944273&amp;sr=1-7&amp;keywords=pop+a+point+pencil

the field trip for the geology class i'm teaching is coming up, and i can't find my "magic pencil" (which is how i call these things). i always use a "magic pencil" for my field notes ever!! they're perfect cause they're "always" sharp. also, pencils are better over pens when on the field - even if you drop your field notebook in the river (which i did once, thankfully i was able to recover it!), the writings (if in pencil) will survive, but not if it's written in pen (it will bleed and will become obliterated)! bensia makes the best ones, and i absolutely love this design (in the link!). i'm planning to give my students some, thinking that it would encourage them to take field notes, and so that they won't have any excuse not to take field notes! I WANT IT!!! GAAAHH!!! what to do? what to do???? 
they're cute! i used to love those kinds of pencils so much when i was younger! you'll use it. your students will use it... its cute. i say go for it but would you consider a more plain pencil that may be cheaper? or are the lil bees inspirational? (i think they're inspirational)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 27, 2014)

ok guys. just placed a birchbox order. i paid $4 out of pocket so i'm not beat up about it.

also, i need to keep my etsy window shopping in check. i started reading and making zines again and those little guys add up. they're usually a dollar a pop but once you factor in shipping and wanting like 1000s of them..it gets to be expensive! but i've made a couple mini zines myself the past few nights and might do small runs (maybe 20?) and either pay for copies at school or try to use an office printer if i could get away with it.


----------



## saku (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they're cute! i used to love those kinds of pencils so much when i was younger! you'll use it. your students will use it... its cute. i say go for it but would you consider a more plain pencil that may be cheaper? or are the lil bees inspirational? (i think they're inspirational)
but...but...BEES! haha $25 does seem to be pretty expensive for pencils.....but I WANT IT! i found cheaper (uglier) non sharpening pencils...but i like the BEES design so much!! haha


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 27, 2014)

my self justification is that the dance legend polishes are like wearing holo PokÃ©mon cards on your nails. and you'd be soulless if you didn't want to be at least part PokÃ©mon card QQ



> And further in the category of Not Helping: GCC is releasing a Fire Walk With Me polish collection. _Twin Peaks_ was essentially my first fandom, years before I had even *heard* of that word.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG. I'm kinda sad. I just cancelled my Birchbox subscription. I love love love Birchbox but I should really save that money. And I already have a lot of samples/products to use up anyway. But those precious points!!! 

Anyway, I'm cancelling Ipsy after this month since I just cashed in my points for that as well.


----------



## CurlyTails (Mar 29, 2014)

I know we still have a couple of days left in March, but I really don't plan on doing much this weekend, so I thought now would be a good chance to check in on my low buy goals for the month.

*1.  No buying new makeup, skincare, or bath items. I can buy replacement items if I have used up all of my full sizes and samples.*

I purchased the following replacement items:

- After tossing out a bunch of old eyeshadow, I purchased three small replacement pallets which contained colors I needed.

- Lip stain

- Anti-humidty hairspray

- Face serum

*2.  I can keep my Birchbox and Ipsy subscriptions. I can take the April Julep box if I like every item in the box and don't have any duplicates in my stash.*

I kept my Birchbox but actually ended up cancelling Ipsy.  I found a Julep box where I loved all three items, did not have dupes, and actually had been looking for similar products.

*3.  If I reach my weight loss goals for the month, I can treat myself to some Lush products.*

I met my weight loss goals for the month and picked up some Lush goodies.

*4.  If Sephora Chic Week takes place in March, then I can place an order but I must take an inventory of my stash and decide what I really want/need.*

Chic Week did not happen this month, but I have started putting together a cart full of items after going through my stash to decide what I will be buying.

*Things that I purchased that were not part of my above goals:*

- I bought the Target Beauty Box at the beginning of the month.  But I only paid $5.25 and I've already started using the samples, so I'm not too beat up about this.

- I was able to snag a one-month GDE OTM subscription, but I really like GDE shadows, I don't have too many of them, and I used credit card reward points to cover the purchase, so I'm not out any cash.

- After deciding this month to go cruelty-free, I purchased some of the Paula's Choice skincare samplers so that I can start testing out new products to replace my current non-cruelty free products once they run out.  All of my current skincare products are not cruelty free, so I am looking at a total overhaul, and I need time to start figuring out a new routine, and I thought that this seemed like the best way to start.  So I'm okay with this non-planned purchase.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with March.  I think posting my goals on this thread helped keep me accountable.  I've spent far less than I usually spend in a month, plus I've made a good dent in my unused products/samples.  Count me in for April!


----------



## missionista (Mar 29, 2014)

Ending the month really well--I feel good about it.  I spent about $40 (including perfume samples, stuff for my child, etc.) at that big rummage sale in the beginning of the month.  After that, nothing!  Didn't succumb to temptation even when I wanted to.  April will be another no-buy, except to replace makeup remover, which I am almost out of.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 29, 2014)

I did better in March than I have in the past, but I still did purchase some things I didn't really need. On to April...new beginnings!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm actually pretty proud of myself; I haven't purchased a single makeup, candle, skin care, or hair care item during March! I'm trying to hold out until Lent ends! The only thing I've really purchased this month aside from groceries, was a new blender and finally a Vanity that is supposed to be delivered on Monday; I'm excited to finally get my makeup product out if the restroom and to have a clean, proper place to store everything. Part of the reason I haven't been shopping really is simply because I've been home sick, so I guess that's a blessing in disguise for my wallet lol! I also cancelled Glossybox a few weeks ago, so I'm subscription box-free now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 29, 2014)

I did really well through the first 3 weeks of March but slipped up a little the last week.  Unplanned purchases this month included the Target beauty box, a Bare Minerals 8.0 palette, Milani liquid eyeliner and the new Milani violet liquid lip intense color.  Not too terrible but still nothing I really needed.  April will definitely not be much better b/c it's my birthday month and I already planned on spending a good amount during chic week at Sephora and with my 20% off at Ulta. Sighhhh.  BUT I will make a plan and make sure to only spend that certain amount and no more impulse purchases!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hsalt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I'm actually going to set a plan for March! (as opposed to generally just saying "stop buying things"). February went reasonably well--one small planned order from Sephora, and then a second smallish unplanned one to celebrate getting my bonus (woot!). I'm putting the rest of the bonus towards a new laptop and then savings, so I consider that a big bonus-using win! 

Here's my March plan:

Allowed:

-Birchbox - just one (I cancelled the second account that I had had since the holidays after last month). This is prepaid on an annual.

-Pulling the trigger on the Ulta cart I've had for a while (featuring Lorac Pro!) once a good beauty break or extra points offer comes around. I'm proud of myself that I've sat on that cart for a while to wait for a good extra!

-A money-free Birchbox order (I currently have 800+ points and $30 in gift cards from second account! I won't use it all in one go though). This will be used for a mix of essentials (shampoo + conditioner...and chocolate, obviously) plus a small splurge item.

-IF there's a good GWP I like (and will use), I can make a Sephora order for an evening face cleanser, since I'll finally be through my sample stash in a few weeks (woot!). If there's not a worthy code, then I'll wait for Chic Week.  

-I'm planning on doing a _bit_ of clothing shopping at the mall, but this will be using gift cards from Christmas (BR and Ann Taylor). Clothing isn't really my trouble spot in terms of spending, so I'm not too concerned about this. 

Not allowed:

-Random makeup/toiletry purchases from Target.

-No Stitchfix -- I've been hankering to order another Fix, but I really should just use those gift cards mentioned above instead. I just love not having to do the shopping myself! Haha. 

-No in-store purchases at Sephora. I'm planning on visiting the store to do some swatching pre-Chic week during the aforementioned mall visit, but I really need to stick to my guns and not purchase! 

-Any other unplanned purchases! If I find something else that I want, it goes on the consideration list for April.

Phew! Feels good to actually articulate a plan, albeit a lengthy one!
Okay, so I actually did really well this month...so far (dun dun dun). On my allowed list, I only purchased the Ulta order and some (necessary) clothes. I didn't make the BB purchase yet (to be rolled over to April), and decided to wait until Chic Week for a bigger Sephora purchase. I did make a few small "unplanned" purchases--two $1 orders from Sephora for the sample promo and a $3 mini hand lotion purchase from L'Occitane. I'm not too worried about those!

Buuuut that being said, I'm currently working on my list for Chic Week for the Rouge event tomorrow. It is...not short. I do have a gift card to use, and things I actually need, but...I will probably not be limiting myself to only needs. I'm thinking of this as a weird no man's land between March and April, and will allow the purchase of a few things that have been on my wish list for a while at 15% off!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 30, 2014)

*cough* I spent a ton this weekend, *but* I budgeted for it, and one of the items was this print (I got a framed 8 1/2 x 11 version) I've been obsessing over since September when I saw it at Rose City Comic Con: https://www.etsy.com/listing/157777737/poe-fine-art-print?ref=sr_gallery_5&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery I told the artist that if he was looking for ideas for other writers, my other cat is named Oscar, and a matching set would be awesome. He's working on HG Wells and HP Lovecraft already. I'll probably be picking up something else from him in September (although we're in Seattle this weekend, both of us live in Portland) because I just dig his style and, crap, I'm so exhausted I can't think of the right word. The thing/person in the pictures. Subjects! That's the word. Style and subjects. Thumbs up.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 30, 2014)

I spent $ today. But, I really desperately needed a new pair of black jeans, since my other pair ripped, so I'm happy I found a nice comfortable pair! I also bought two black men's v-necks from H&amp;M since those are the only v-necks that I love to wear.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought a "Tangle Teezer" style brush today at TJ Maxx.  It's not entirely for me, I have a 4-year-old that screams like a banshee every time I brush his hair.  This one was from the brand "D-Tangler" and was $4.99. I already used it and only got a few mild "ow" sounds!!! I'm in love!

So it can either count toward my March budget, since I had over $5 left, or not.  Either way I'm still successful for March!!! Wheeeeeee!!!


----------



## lorizav (Mar 30, 2014)

What I did not buy from Sephora today for chic week Occ lip tars in pris, Hollywood and pleasure model. I have lip tars, I have a metallic white one (iced) that can be mixed with my other colors to approximate these colors. Hell the darn things are meant to be mixed. 2 hourglass ambient lighting powders. I swatched them before and they were ok but the lighting in my sephora Is terrible and I'm not spending that kind of Money if I'm not sure. And 15% really isn't that great a discount. Yay me, I guess the hospital bills scared me straight with respect to my no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 31, 2014)

> What I did not buy from Sephora today for chic week Occ lip tars in pris, Hollywood and pleasure model. I have lip tars, I have a metallic white one (iced) that can be mixed with my other colors to approximate these colors. Hell the darn things are meant to be mixed. 2 hourglass ambient lighting powders. I swatched them before and they were ok but the lighting in my sephora Is terrible and I'm not spending that kind of Money if I'm not sure. And 15% really isn't that great a discount. Yay me, I guess the hospital bills scared me straight with respect to my no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congratulations. Keep It Up. You Can Do It.


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 31, 2014)

I really like the idea that some of you are doing: Posting about things you resisted. I think this is just as important as posting things that you did not resist. It's awesome, and I think it's inspirational and willpower-muscle flexing! Good job! And Great idea!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok in the interest of holding myself accountable, I'm going to do what someone did last month  (I think maybe @eastofthesun maybe?) and summarize my month. I need to start planning for next month and this will help me see the light, so to speak. I have 2 orders coming in today and tomorrow so I won't buy anything before the end of the month. I'm not including chic-week purchases on Sunday because that was allowed on my no-buy and planned out. Purchases for the month:

1. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara: $10.

_Was it necessary? _On the fence with this. On the one hand, I do have mascara. On the other hand, I do not have any unopened backup mascaras, and it was a good price. I don't feel too bad about this one.

2. Nyx butter gloss x2: $8.99 total (at BOGO50%OFF)

_Was it necessary:_  NOPE. Frivolous purchase. Although I love these, I have enough lipgloss to last me until I'm 300 years old, at least.

3. Maybelline Color Tattoo x2: $10.50 total (at BOGO 50% off)

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. Same eyeshadow situation as lipgloss and I don't even like them that much.

4. BH Galaxy Chic set--got the eye pallete, a blending brush, a thing of glitter, and a pair of falsies. $22.

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. See above. I really like the eyeshadows though. The brush works. Won't use the other 2.

5. Nails Inc glitter polish: $5

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. See eyshadow and lipgloss comments.

6. Zoya Nail polish: $8

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. It's cute though and I don't own a color like it. I'm not OVERLY upset about that one.

7. Orly Nail Polish: $4.99 on clearance

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. And the color's not even that cute.

8. Tarte try-it kit with maricuja eye cream and oil samples. $10

_Was it necessary: _ehhhhh I don't feel TOO bad about this either. I"m looking for an eye cream and I thought spending $10 to try it out before shelling out for the full size, and getting an oil I know I'll use in additon isn't too bad.

TOTAL FOR THE MONTH:  $79.48. Ok so that's not AWFUL when I add it up, but of that amount, only $28 of it was something I really truly hold no remorse for buying. So that's $50 I could have saved!!! Here's to April being a big fat zero!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hehehe, I'm so glad you're continuing this! It really helped me last month think about how I did. I'm going to do this again this month!!! Also, although you aren't happy with the outcome, maybe it'll help you next month. You can do better in April!

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @eastofthesun that is an adorable collection!!!! wooooow!! also, i'm considering withdrawing my money from the bank, and keep it in a pouch at home. haha! that way i can't spend it online. i don't usually shop in store.
Thanks saku! Hehehe, I love it and at the time it was my big-time hobby, but right now I'm not into them, and I think it's time to sell the bulk of them off.

I am the same way, I don't use cash very often or shop in store, so taking some money out may be good- the only problem is you wont' get any interest, but if you know that and you don't mind, and you know it'll help you keep from spending, then it's a good idea!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awwww nothing like a good pair of gel shoe inserts.I have to stop looking at blogs etc.I had to buy the new Herbal essence cleasener conditioner ,love love love,heard it was a dupe for Wen.And some fancy brightner toothpaste from Crest.I also am back into buying arts and craft supplies.I met my insurance dectable so yeaaaaa my health bills are lower each month now.
Aww yeah, the gel inserts rock my world! Hehehe.

Awesome about meeting your insurance deductible!

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing so well this month!  My only beauty purchases that I actually bought* are a Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle and a TokyoMilk lip balm in Salted Caramel.  Both total under $15, so I'm nowhere near my $25 splurge budget!   I'm very proud of myself for not buying any eyeshadow, perfume, or other makeup.  This is the first month that I've managed to stay within my splurge budget.  I've been very inspired by the all the success stories on here this month.  The end of the month is always hard for me (seems like a lot of deals are sent out in the last few days), so I'm trying to stay strong!  If I see a deal posted in the Enablers thread, or in my email, I will do my best to come here to be talked down before committing to a purchase.

*I bought a few items at Ulta earlier this month, but they were necessary (new primer and makeup sponges), and I had a gift card to cover the cost, so I say they don't count!

Some of the purchases I resisted this month:

-ModCloth $10 surprise sale

-Sephora 5 samples with purchase

-A second TokyoMilk balm (I wanted La Vie En Rose, too, but I decided I want to smell this before purchasing)

-A trip to Target with a long stroll through the beauty section.  SO MANY items went into my cart, but they all went back to the shelves before I checked out.  Also, I've been (un)lucky with finding items in stock this month.  I promised myself a mini Pacifica body butter because I didn't get one in my Ipsy bag, but my local TJ Maxx didn't have any and Target only had the large size.  I'm hoping my local Ulta doesn't get a *huge* selection now that they're selling Pacifica!
Awesome job on staying in your budget, and look at all those things you resisted! Freaking terrific! I love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good morning, Lovely ladies.

Today is the 27th! Which means I will be ending this month on a strong note. We're traveling Friday into Monday all day to help my MIL get moved in and set up into assisted living. That means I'll be way too busy to even think about purchasing anything!

So, purchases for this month on my no-buy:

1. 1 lip product plus 1 bb cream from rimmel (discounted, so total of $5. paid for by my walgreens points). TOTAL: $0.

2. Shea Moisture Shampoo (replacement for my one I ran out of, a necessity so not part of my no-buy). TOTAL: $10. 

Verdict: Success!

I don't want to jinx it, since the month is not yet officially over, but I will be very conscious not to buy any makeup for the rest of the month so that it will for sure count as a success. Despite all of my lemmings this month I was able to stay strong and even rediscover some long forgotten loves in my stash.

The things I absolutely resisted getting:

1. Getting more tarte blushes

2. Getting la femme blushes, or any blush in general. I already have enough.

3. Getting any sort of eyeshadow, I was really looking at darling girl cosmetics and inglot, but I need to use up at least one shadow before I even consider getting more.

4. Getting more lipstick... walgreens has a tendency to lure me in with their fantastic deals, but I stayed strong.

For April, I feel like there will be enough spending on house decorations, furniture, and other home owning expenses that the no-buy will continue. I also want to sit down and figure out where I can cut some corners so that I can redirect those funds towards paying off student loans or more work on the new house. I will see if I can get a detailed statement from my bank for the last few months, and note exactly where money is going that should not/does not need to go.

Health wise, part of which also involves the spending, I am trying to cut down on the amount of sugary drinks I take. A lot of those come from going to our nearby coffee house almost 3 times a week. So for now I will put it down to a once-a-week treat where I can go for the lighter lattes or the cold press drinks as it gets hotter out. 

We'll see how this goes!
Good luck, girl! Your success is our inspiration!! Keep it up for April!

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so random, but i really really wanna buy this now!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Bees-Pop-A-PointMechanical-Pencils-pencils-display/dp/B004Z27U98/ref=sr_1_7?s=office-products&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1395944273&amp;sr=1-7&amp;keywords=pop+a+point+pencil

the field trip for the geology class i'm teaching is coming up, and i can't find my "magic pencil" (which is how i call these things). i always use a "magic pencil" for my field notes ever!! they're perfect cause they're "always" sharp. also, pencils are better over pens when on the field - even if you drop your field notebook in the river (which i did once, thankfully i was able to recover it!), the writings (if in pencil) will survive, but not if it's written in pen (it will bleed and will become obliterated)! bensia makes the best ones, and i absolutely love this design (in the link!). i'm planning to give my students some, thinking that it would encourage them to take field notes, and so that they won't have any excuse not to take field notes! I WANT IT!!! GAAAHH!!! what to do? what to do???? 

Those are so freaking cute! I love that type of pencil. Oh, I'm so jealous that you'll be teaching a field course!!!!! I loved field camp and field methods. We did ours in the Pacific Northwest, and then the actual camp was in Montana. So, did you get them? Maybe you could charge students $1 a piece to make some money back for yourself? For me, I love writing with a pencil in the field, especially if it's on waterproof paper, like 'write in the rain' paper notebooks. &lt;3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I did not buy from Sephora today for chic week

Occ lip tars in pris, Hollywood and pleasure model. I have lip tars, I have a metallic white one (iced) that can be mixed with my other colors to approximate these colors. Hell the darn things are meant to be mixed.

2 hourglass ambient lighting powders. I swatched them before and they were ok but the lighting in my sephora Is terrible and I'm not spending that kind of Money if I'm not sure. And 15% really isn't that great a discount.

Yay me, I guess the hospital bills scared me straight with respect to my no buy





Awesome, you did really well!

----

Ok, here's my March verdict:

*User:* EastoftheSun

_*March 2014 goal:* Started off with a goal of no-buy._

*Status:* Failed

*Purchases:*

~Ulta: 21 Days of Beauty deal: Tarte LCL mascara $10 for a tube, got 2 tubes and a free full-size 'It's a 10' leave in conditioner: *$21*

~CVS: Allure and Shape magazine *$9.00*

~Target: bobby pins and barrettes: *$6.00*

~Ipsy Bag: None! Canceled it! *$0*

~Sephora: 1 travel nail file and 1 full-size Lavanila deodorant* $23.54*

~Ulta: EcoTools foundation brush and NYX brown mascara ($3.50 off total) *$11.75*

~Paula's Choice: Cleanser, Toner, Exfoliant (21% off) and clear lip liner ($6 off total order)  *$53.70*

~Target: Real Techniques Blush Brush *$9*

*Total spent in March:* *$134.0* 

*Caveats:* 

-The mascara I didn't need, but it was such a good deal, I felt I couldn't pass it up. 

-The magazines I definitely didn't need. I just bought them because I was feeling crumby. -The bobby pins and barrettes I feel like I needed to get my hair looking decent. 

-The travel nail file I feel like I need because I started biting my nails again with all the stress, so I'm going to keep that with me everywhere. Could I have gotten a cheaper one? Yes, but this one is a crystal file and comes with a carrying case, so I think it's really great. Since it'll help me stop a bad habit, I'm not counting it as part of my no-buy

- The deodorant - I'd like to say it was necessary, but it wasn't. I have a travel sized version that I'm still using, and although I love it and I think it's my new favorite deodorant, I didn't need to buy it that day, and I could have at least waited until Chic Week. Maybe I'll return it?

-The foundation brush and brown mascara were totally unnecessary. I think I will return those. I mean, I don't have a foundation brush, and I might need one for my upcoming new foundation purchase in April, but.... I don't know

-The Paula's Choice stuff is necessary and I'm running out of toner and exfoliant, and am more than halfway through with the cleanser, so I'm not going to count those in my no-buy.

- The Real Techniques brush was unnecessary because I already have 2 blush brushes, but they really stink at picking up and depositing color...

*Total spent in March with caveat:* *$**70.8* (That's $22.2 less than I spent last month).

*Verdict:* Guilty!

*Sentence:* "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." Although I'm spending money on Chic Week, I sentence myself to a no-buy until November. If I'm going to go bonkers for deals like this, then the sentence is only buying when there are really good deals, and nothing else. So, that's what I'll do. After my Chic Week order in April, I'll not buy anything again (except replacements of necessary items) until the 20% off deal for VIB in November.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 31, 2014)

Sigh, are we going to a new thread for April? 
I need it on it desperately.
On this last day of March I'm looking at my balance of 13 dollars and no savings. 





My goal for April is to spend absolutely nothing on clothes/makeup/products and to be able to SAY NO to my son for toys/games/candy/etc...
I'd like to put $500 in my savings in April. 
My original savings goal for the year was $5,000, to be on track I should be at $1350 on payday. I've spent it all on comforts while grieving over all the troubles in my life. There are just so many things I'm unhappy about and I can honestly say, spending all my money on pretties has not made me feel any better.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh, are we going to a new thread for April? 
I need it on it desperately.
On this last day of March I'm looking at my balance of 13 dollars and no savings. 





My goal for April is to spend absolutely nothing on clothes/makeup/products and to be able to SAY NO to my son for toys/games/candy/etc...
I'd like to put $500 in my savings in April. 
My original savings goal for the year was $5,000, to be on track I should be at $1350 on payday. I've spent it all on comforts while grieving over all the troubles in my life. There are just so many things I'm unhappy about and I can honestly say, spending all my money on pretties has not made me feel any better.
It's already on the second page!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141963/april-2014-no-low-buy-support-advice-free-hugs-and-commiseration


----------



## Krystan (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

It's already on the second page!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141963/april-2014-no-low-buy-support-advice-free-hugs-and-commiseration
Thank you !


----------

